#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【短篇】劍神終極一戰，10/16更新至最終幕

## 皇天蒼狼

前言：

本來這是以前的一部小說已經構想好的後期劇情，但因為現實太忙只好作罷

剛好最近有機會，就把當初構想給寫出來囉~

這會是一個短篇，請觀賞吧~有建議歡迎提出OWO

----------------------------------------------------------------
楔子：

　　七大上界中間的混沌虛空之中，這裡，還存在著一處十分特殊的位面，裏頭除了一座山莊外，便再無其餘的建築物，但這座山莊卻是諸天萬界中無數劍道修煉者擠破頭都想要過來親眼見識的地方。

　　這座山莊名為，問劍山莊。

　　問劍山莊不是一個宗派也不是一個家族，也很少人知道問劍山莊是何時出現在混沌虛空之中的，也沒人知道是誰建立了這座山莊，僅僅有傳言，這座山莊從太初之時便存在，供奉著一部絕世劍典──太初劍典。

　　劍典，諸天萬界中不知道有多少部，無數劍道巔峰強者都有自創劍典，或者是得到前人的傳承，諸天萬界中，也有許許多多的劍道、劍法、劍訣，其中自然會有特別強大、有名的，也是無數劍修爭奪的對象。

　　這些劍法、劍訣、劍道以及其他諸多的修煉功法，依序分為人級、地級、天級、黃級、玄級、超凡級、聖級、半神級、神級總共九大階級，每個階級又分為下品、中品、上品、極品、絕品、天品、神品七大品級。

　　階級越高的功法，其威力也就越強大，但也越難得到和修煉，但只要修練有成，幾乎都能一腳跨入那巔峰的境界。

　　但太初劍典，卻是十分特殊的一部劍典，因為他是和另外四本書並列遠古五大奇書之一，是一本超越了神級神品的功法。

　　而且得到的方式只有一種……

　　那便是參與問劍山莊不定期舉行的七劍絕鋒戰，最終的獲勝者，便能得到太初劍典！

　　但這七劍絕鋒戰何時舉行？無人知道。

　　是誰舉辦的？有人說是問劍山莊的莊主，也有人說是太初劍典本身的靈！

　　哪些人可以參加？那些被選中的舉世無雙的劍道大能！

　　由誰來選呢？無人知曉。

　　但只要每次七劍絕鋒戰舉行之時，問劍山莊就會出現在混沌虛空之中，而被選中的七位劍道大能，也都會收到邀請。

　　今天，問劍山莊再度顯現在混沌虛空之中，周圍的混沌虛空已經聚集了無數大能以及他們的後輩子孫。

　　七大上界無數大勢力、大家族、中小勢力、中小家族以及散修，只要是有能力過來的，都在此時此刻聚集到了這裡，因為七劍絕鋒戰，非常的稀有，許多活了數百萬年乃至上千萬年的大能，甚至都還是第一次見到問劍山莊以及七劍絕鋒戰。

　　諸天萬界內無數修煉者，自有一套實力境界的分別，依次為學徒、練氣境、氣海境、凝元境、靈玄境、神遊境、超凡境、入聖境、聖王境、半神境、真神境、神王境、神皇境、神尊境。

　　那些被帶來的後輩子弟，都是被那些強者們帶來長長見識的，因為劍道修練者在諸天萬界中的比例太高太高，所以問劍山莊的七劍絕鋒戰，對無數劍修來說，都將是一場難得的經歷，觀戰後，必定有所收穫。

　　因為每個被選中的人，無一不是當今諸天萬界，乃至於七大上界中赫赫有名的絕世劍道巔峰強者。

　　就好比現在，站在問劍山莊大門前的一名白袍中年男子，乃是來自於七大上界之一的明界，人稱『雪衣劍尊』的上官劍塵，是一名神尊境巔峰的劍修。

　　據說，兩百萬年前，上官劍塵出生於下界之中的一介凡人家族，在成為學徒後，加入了一個默默無聞的下品劍道宗門，憑著手中的一把劍，一路披荊斬棘，在四十歲時就踏足了神遊境巔峰，驚動了當初的清雲大陸。

　　而後，他劍指七大上界，憑著自身過人的努力和天賦，自創了寒雪劍道，在一百歲時超凡入聖，成為一名入聖境的劍修強者，在下界中闖出了自己的一番威名。

　　而後，在他突破入聖境，成為一名聖王級劍修時，得到人族劍盟的認可，封號『雪衣劍聖』，在七大上界中的明界，開啟了屬於他的劍道之路。

　　最終，在三十萬年前，他終於成就神尊，名震七大上界，成為有史以來最年輕的幾位神尊之一！

　　雪衣劍尊上官劍塵在山莊的大門口看了看，而後舉步跨入了山莊內，下一秒，他的身影便消失在眾人的眼前。

　　七劍絕鋒戰，在七位被選中的劍修都到齊後，才會開始，而到那時，外面的人才能看到裡頭的情況。

　　時間過去了一天的時間，一名身穿灰色長袍、肩背長劍的老者也來到了問劍山莊的門口，一些見識豐富的修練者紛紛認出這名老者的身分──七大上界之一天界的無上級劍道宗門神霄劍宗的太上長老──

　　『九霄劍尊』天牧風月！

　　一尊成名數百萬年的絕世神尊！

　　天牧風月同樣在問劍山莊的大門停留了幾秒，便也跨入了大門裡頭，消失在眾人的視線中。

　　而後的三天內，被選中的劍道強者也紛紛抵達，全都是七大上界中威震一方的大能！

　　來自七大上界之一的聖界，無上級劍道宗門九天劍宗第一神子──『亂天劍尊』風不樂！

　　而七大上界之一的魔界，也有魔族的絕世劍修，來到了這裡，那是以九十萬歲年紀成就神尊的絕世天才──『魔狂劍尊』刑古傲天！

　　同樣的，七大上界之一的仙界，十大神尊之一的『浩瀚劍仙』海無涯也同樣抵達了問劍山莊。

　　此外，名列七大上界的古界，也有一名備受矚目的天才也被選中，來自於古界四大神尊家族的應家，同樣是一名一百萬歲以內的神尊級劍修強者──『荒古劍尊』應龍！

　　最後，七大上界的獸界中被選中的劍修也來到了問劍山莊，那是一名身穿白色長袍的中年狼獸人，擁有藍白雙色的毛髮，讓人印象深刻的是他的雙眼，右眼藍、左眼紅，他雙手負在身後，神色平靜卻又帶著一絲滄桑。

　　此人的身分也極為不凡，因為他是獸界中七大上古種族之首的天魔狼族的現任族長──『混天劍尊』蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特！

　　「了結一切吧，七劍絕鋒戰……」蒼煌低聲呢喃道，一腳跨入了大門之中，消失在原地。

　　接下來，七天過後，七道不同顏色的光柱從問劍山光內沖天而起，散發出凌厲驚人的氣息，讓一些實力較弱的修練者紛紛後退，而那些大能們也出手庇護自己的後輩子弟。

　　七劍絕鋒戰，即將開始！



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第一幕：傳承之戰開幕！


　　問劍山莊上空，七道不同顏色的光柱沖天而起，每一道都散發出了凌厲的鋒芒，其中又夾雜著一些獨特的氣息。

　　這，便是在跟觀戰者們宣告，太初劍典的傳承之戰，七劍絕鋒戰，即將開始！

　　「終於開始了阿……」人群之中，一名身披金色龍袍，頭戴龍冠的中年男子喃喃地說道，他看上去就像是一名溫文儒雅的書生，但他的威名可說是威震七大上界，他是明界中無上級勢力之一的龍神天宮的宮主，龍劍榮，同樣，是一名神尊境的大能！

　　「太初劍典的傳承之戰……開始了……」另一邊，一名身穿白袍的老者也開口說道，他是一名散修，一名獸族的強者，他四海為家，四處遊歷，但沒有人敢小覷他，因為他同樣也是一名神尊強者，而且還達到了神尊九重天境，是少數那種能匹敵那些絕世至尊的強者之一！

　　「此戰過後，七大上界的格局將會產生極大的變化吧……又或者是，太初劍典再度回歸問劍山莊之內，無人得到傳承。」仙界一方的人馬中，一名身著白衣的青年男子說道，儘管他看上去只有二十多歲，但其餘六大界中的人卻不敢對他有任何的輕視，因為他是仙界七大至尊之一，也就邁入神尊境巔峰領域的人之一，外號歸元天尊，曾有以一己之力斬殺魔族十三名神尊八重天境強者的輝煌戰績在！

　　「此戰結束，無論結果如何，都要力保蒼煌退走。」獸界的陣營內，有幾名蒼煌的好友低聲傳音著，目光不時飄向其他勢力的人馬。

　　而此時，整座問劍山莊微微一顫，一道金光沖天而起照耀混沌虛空，那七道光柱中也漸漸出現了七道身影。

　　上官傲劍，一身白袍，神色平靜，左手提著那收在雪白劍鞘內的長劍，但在他身上，卻有一股戰意若有若無。

　　天牧風月，蒼老的身軀屹立著，彷彿一塊不朽天碑，長劍已然在手，那是一把銀色的長劍。

　　風不樂，臉上帶著一絲淺淺的笑容，右手中同樣握著一把青藍色的長劍，劍身中央有一道道神秘圖騰。

　　邢古傲天，身為魔族的他，原先就帶著諸多霸道的魔氣，如今的他，身上更是冒著無數黑氣，簡直成為死亡和毀滅的化身。

　　海無涯，仙界的至尊強者之一，是超越了神尊九重天境，在神尊境界中走得最遠的幾個人之一，此時的他，身上散發出一股浩瀚無垠的氣息，讓人看一眼，彷彿看到無盡星空！

　　應龍，應家的三少爺，號稱應家數百萬年以來最天才的弟子，三歲時就學會基本劍法，七歲時就學會一門劍法，十三歲就成就凝元境強者，在千歲內成就半神強者，最終，成為神尊時，也才九十一萬多歲而已。

　　他站在虛空之中，神色間有股傲氣以及一種超凡的自信，他的劍，正在劍鞘中蠢蠢欲動。


　　最後，天魔狼族現任族長蒼煌，獸界的第二強者，一身白袍，神色間看不出任何喜怒哀樂，有的只是無盡的滄桑，但雙瞳中卻閃爍著精芒。

　　「七劍絕鋒戰的人都到齊了，最後，太初劍典的傳承者，也將成為一代劍神。」問劍山莊之中，彷彿有聲音響起，卻沒有任何人聽到。

　　問劍山莊的一行，便是被選中之人最後的感悟也是最終的準備。

　　相傳，問劍山莊內有著無數的劍道玄奧，只要是被選中的人，都能在裡面感悟到許多高深巔峰的劍道。

　　但從太初以來，能進入問劍山莊，經歷七劍絕鋒戰的人，卻是少之又少，多半都已經殞落，身死道消了。

　　事實上，太初劍典的傳承始終沒有著落，但其中的原因，同樣很少人知道，哪怕是一些活了許久的老怪物也是。

　　「看來各位都有所領悟了……」神霄劍宗的太上長老天牧風月用蒼老的語氣說道，目光掃過在場的六個人：「那麼，誰想要先上來和老夫一戰？」

　　他是第一個開口的人，也是最有信心的人。

　　畢竟，神霄劍宗作為天界中七大無上級劍道宗門之首，同時也是整個天界內第二強大的勢力，擁有如此後台加上自己神尊境巔峰的實力，他又會畏懼何人？

　　成就神尊已經數百萬年的他，已經有多年不曾往前踏出一步，實力一直停留在原地，直到這次來到問劍山莊，參悟無數種巔峰劍道之後，領悟了一個最適合他自己的劍道，一時之間，他感覺自己年輕了不少，實力也在往前跨出一步，他在此刻擁有無比的自信。

　　「許久不見九霄劍尊，想不到你的氣色依舊不錯。」仙界的強者浩瀚劍尊海無涯輕笑道，他同樣也是一名白髮蒼蒼的老者，隨後話鋒一轉：「只是你就這樣第一個站出來，未免對自己也太有自信了？」

　　「我道是誰，原來是海無涯你這老鬼，幾百萬年不見，顯然你在仙界挺逍遙的，莫要逞口舌之快，有本事你就下場試試看我的劍意。」天牧風月冷哼一聲，但海無涯卻是將目光看向了應龍、刑古傲天和上官傲劍三人，這三名年輕一輩的劍道強者：「三位後起之秀有人打算下場的嗎？還是……」

　　海無涯的目光又看向了一旁負手而立的蒼煌：「天魔狼族的族長閣下想要先動手？」

　　「海老匹夫就不要妄想挑撥離間，太初劍典的傳承者只有一人，你想坐收漁翁之利就直接說出來嘛……」荒古劍尊應龍冷冷地說道，身為古界四大家族之一的絕世天驕，他根本無懼於海無涯，或者在場的其他人，因為應家也是無上級勢力，族內神尊強者也不少，光是踏入七重天之後的歸虛期的神尊強者就有足足三尊！

　　和其餘的境界一樣，神尊境同樣有九階之分，其中一重天至三重天被歸類在初期，也就是所謂的破虛期，四重天至六重天則是中期，又被稱為返虛期，最後的七重天至九重天便是後期，又被稱為歸虛期，能踏入此階段的神尊強者，無一不是一方絕世大能，隻手遮天都不是問題！

　　至於九重天之上，那超越九重天的巔峰至尊，更是遠遠凌駕在歸虛期的神尊之上，即便是七大界加起來，能達到如此境界的神尊強者，也不多了。

　　但現在，聚集在這，被選中的七位神尊，無一不是達到此境界的恐怖強者，輕輕揮手，便有毀天滅的的恐怖力量！

　　面對應龍的諷刺，海無涯神色一變，正打算反擊之時，一直沉默的蒼煌卻在此時開口了：「既然諸位都不想下場，那就由我來當九霄劍尊的對手吧，我天魔狼族和神霄劍宗的恩怨，也在此戰一併了結，畢竟……是時候了。」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

劍神終極一戰－第二幕：持劍一生，所為何者？


　　許多年之後，身為仙界十大神尊之一的東洛家族的家主東洛韓都無法忘記當年的那一幕……

　　當年，問劍山莊現世，太初劍典傳承之戰開幕，來自七大上界，被選中的七位劍道顛峰強者進行了一場生死之戰，為了就是爭奪遠古五大奇書之一的太初劍典。

　　本來，眾人都認為那會是一場十分慘烈的大戰，畢竟被選中的七人都威震一方世界的強者，而為了遠古五大奇書，這七人應當都會全力出手，毫無保留……

　　但那一位……卻是以一己之力，挫敗其他六名劍道強者，成為最後的優勝者，並且，即將接受太初劍典的傳承！

　　問劍山莊上方的混沌虛空之中，七道不同顏色的光柱依舊閃耀著耀眼的光芒，但光柱的主人卻是和之前大不相同了……

　　雪衣劍尊上官傲劍癱坐在虛空中，胸前有一道可怕的傷口，那是被劍所傷……

　　九霄劍尊天牧風月倒地不起，左手齊根被斬斷，胸口也中了一劍，貫穿胸膛……

　　亂天劍尊風不樂，身上中了十多劍，但他仍然右手持劍，亂天劍道顯形在他身後，死撐著……

　　浩瀚劍仙海無涯同樣倒地不起，一道可怕的劍傷從他的右肩膀一路延伸到左腹部，險些肚破腸流，而他的所持有的至尊級神器『封天劍』已經斷裂，只剩下一小段劍身和一個劍柄。

　　古界的應家三少爺──荒古劍尊應龍，倒地不起，雙目圓瞪，眉心之間有一小點紅點，已經殞落當場……

　　最後，只剩下來自魔界的魔狂劍尊邢古傲天，手持一把黑紅色的魔劍，還在和混天劍尊對制著，但他身上的狀況也不是很好，原本青年模樣的他，如今因為施展魔族的秘術，折損自己的壽命和生機，儘管已經成就神尊的他不會有壽元的限制，與天地同壽，但他的外貌也已經成為了一名白髮蒼蒼的老者，佝僂著腰，手中長劍直指蒼煌。

　　而混天劍尊蒼煌，獸界的第二強者，屹立在虛中之中，右手持著一把綻放著無數白光的長劍，耀眼令人難以直視，他的周遭除了屬於他的黑色光柱外，還有成千上萬把利劍環繞著他。

　　「太初劍典……太初劍典是屬於我的！誰都別想奪走！」邢古傲天用蒼老的聲音吼道，持劍衝向了蒼煌，在他的身後，大魔劍道顯形，無數黑光瀰漫著，一劍斬出！

　　這是神尊巔峰強者拼盡全力的一劍，一劍之威，仿若滅天！

　　面對如此一劍，蒼煌手中的劍也動了，只見他的劍在虛空輕輕一揮，那朝他衝來的刑古傲天卻是身形倒後飛出，口中鮮血狂吐，手中魔劍也斷成兩截，倒地不起，已然受了重創。

　　「還沒結束……我還能戰……」刑古傲天撐著斷劍起身，神之領域展開，無窮魔氣頓時充斥於虛空之中，散發著可怕的凌厲氣息。

　　面對刑股傲天如此拼命，蒼煌也只是輕嘆了口氣，手中長劍舉起，環繞在他周身的成千上萬道不同顏色的利劍也在同一時間射向了刑古傲天。

　　「蒼煌！你敢殺他！我就要你天魔狼族全族陪葬！」魔族的陣營中，有一名虎背熊腰的黑袍老者大聲吼道，但這是太初劍典的傳承之戰，問劍山莊自成一處空間，外面觀戰的人是無法插手的。

　　所以，他只能眼睜睜看著邢古傲天被萬劍穿身，神魂崩潰，當場隕落！

　　「天兒！」那名黑袍老者發出一聲慘呼，神之領域展開，可怕的魔氣沖天，若是可以，他恨不得當場將蒼煌碎屍萬段。

　　「何必呢？」蒼煌垂下了劍尖，那成千上萬把利劍再度回到他身邊，環繞著他漂浮著，他似乎在自言自語，也像是在對剩下的四名對手說話。

　　是阿，何必呢？

　　求劍之人，到了這個地步，雖然是令人讚嘆和佩服，但未免有些不值得的感覺。

　　一時之間，蒼煌的思緒彷彿回到了剛抵達問劍山莊大門時……

　　問劍山莊，問心求劍。

　　在蒼煌踏入問劍山莊大門的時候，只覺得天旋地轉，仿佛這一生的景象，都在眼前流轉不定，變幻無窮！

　　他當時靜靜地佇立原地，並沒有因為這些神奇的景象而感到慌亂。

　　蒼煌其實是出生在下界的天魔狼族的一個小分支部落內，而不是出生在七大上界之一的獸界……

　　面對下界其餘種族之間的爭鬥，天魔狼族的這處小部落也曾經多次遭遇生死存亡的危機，原因無他，皆是因為修煉之路本來就是如此，有無數的機緣、無數的修煉者，有人的地方，自然就會有江湖，有江湖就自然會有紛爭，乃至於生死之戰。

　　在下界時，他以一劍轉戰整座東雲大陸，滅狂雷獅族、屠滅人族劍道宗門百劍宗、過東雲比武試煉、敗東雲大陸無數天驕弟子，而後，慘遭大能追殺，落入萬丈深淵之中，僥倖沒死，並得到了遠古強者傳承──意天劍道！

　　而後再度回歸東雲大陸，揚眉吐氣，不儘殺了那名追殺他的大能，也滅了他的勢力，接著超凡入聖，成就聖王之位。

　　在踏出東雲大陸之後，他以一劍轉戰下界其餘的四塊大陸，橫掃清雲、北雲、南雲、西雲等四大陸、劍壓八大世家七大宗門，登天魔通天塔，得天魔狼族上古傳承，更在空間通道開啟之時，戰勝下界頂尖大勢力天元劍宗，得悟半神之道。

　　踏足上界，他在虛空秘境之中又得到完整的『無想天魔訣』，也就是遠古五大奇書之一，繼承了天魔狼族老祖宗的意志，一入仙界，就連折六大半神勢力，更在之後仙界中心的遠古鴻萊島秘境，堅定了本身劍道，與天魔狼族的神王境強者重見。

　　在天魔狼族神王的幫助下，他在秘境中渡過神劫，踏入真神境界，日後更是連敗四大仙界年輕一輩天驕，最終在天魔狼族大能的幫助下，逃離仙界，抵達獸界。

　　最後，將下界的天魔狼族小部落舉族帶入了獸界，認祖歸宗，至此才回歸本心，追求無上劍道以及完成天魔狼族老祖宗的遺願，探索散落在各處的天魔通天塔，收集最後的『無想天魔訣失落的篇章』，只求有朝一日，突破神皇，成就神尊，並超越九重天，成為守護天魔狼族的天魔狼尊！

　　這一幕幕的經歷，就像是重演一般，在他面前掠過，蒼煌心頭明澈，若有所悟。

　　「持劍一生，所求何者？」

　　在這靜止而變幻的世界之中，蒼煌長長地吐了一口氣。

　　站在旁觀者的角度看自己的人生，他更加有了一些鮮明的體悟。

　　「金衣的我，同樣也是達到了劍道顛峰……當時竟然是沒有看出來……」

　　金衣蒼煌的產生，對蒼煌來說一直是一件疑惑之事。

　　那麼厲害的金衣蒼煌，到底是存在於想像之中，還是真實存在？若是真實存在，是自己所演變的未來嗎？還是其他情形？

　　在這時空凝聚於一點的問劍山莊，蒼煌突然恍然大悟。

　　金衣的蒼煌，確實就是他自己。

　　或者說，是選擇了無想天魔訣顯現的道路的自己。

　　在虛空秘境內的天魔通天塔，他和無想天魔訣的靈見面，無想天魔訣的靈給他展現出了一條通往巔峰的康莊大道，讓他能化身金衣蒼煌，在最短的時間內得皇者至尊。

　　日後在獸界，天魔狼族宗族秘境內的天地人三重試煉之中，金衣蒼煌也曾經驚鴻一現，而在最後一座天魔通天塔內，最後的一篇無想天魔訣篇章中的靈也同樣給了蒼煌提示。

　　如果那時候他被真靈說服，就同樣能夠得到純粹的無想天魔訣真靈，走上另一條劍道之路。

　　但蒼煌很清楚，他所求的，並不僅僅是這樣。

　　金衣蒼煌，代表的只是無想天魔訣。

　　而蒼煌本人，並不僅僅是這五大奇書之一。

　　他擁有的已然太多，他的親人、好友、生死共患難的夥伴，更有一生傾心的伴侶夜櫻，他們，也都來到了問劍山莊外。

　　沒錯，自己追求的並不單純是遠古五大奇書，而是屬於自己的劍道！

　　源自於意天劍道，融合了無數種劍道玄奧，並透過無想天魔訣改良，終於自創出來的劍道──混天劍道！

　　如今，他身懷真正完整無暇的無想天魔訣，他的劍道也已然大成，充滿了無數天地玄妙在內，一切，就只差那最後一步。

　　今日，七劍絕鋒戰開幕，他一人敗六位強者，成為最後的優勝者，這意味著這一次，或許也是最後一次的七劍絕鋒戰已經落幕，問劍山莊一陣顫動，一股帶有遠古洪荒卻又博大精深的凌厲氣息從山莊內噴發而出，讓外面觀戰的無數人都渾身一顫。

　　遠古五大奇書──混沌感應篇、九天玄女經、無想天魔訣、太幻武神訣，再加上如今即將現世的太初源劍典……

　　五大奇書，終於在今日全數湊齊！


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三幕：一切，終將在此了結！


　　距離問劍山莊的七劍絕鋒戰，已經過去了十年的時間……

　　這十年的時間內，七大上界和下界可說是有諸多消息流竄著，但無一例外，幾乎都是和這次七劍絕鋒戰有關……

　　一道又一道的謠言瘋傳……

　　有人說，魔界中首屈一指的大勢力萬魔殿已經在組織大軍，準備攻打獸界，好為魔狂劍尊報仇雪恨以及奪取太初源劍典……

　　有人說，天界中的神霄劍宗也在聯合其餘的六大無上級劍道宗門，為了太初源劍典……

　　古界內，四大家族之一的應家，家族內最高層已經多次聚會進行密談，甚至有許多次，也有來自其餘三大家族，乃至於十二大世家的高層和老祖前來。

　　類似的謠言在七大上界以及下界中四處流傳，而獸界，自然而然也有這樣的情況……

　　天魔狼族宗族的居住地，位於獸界最東邊的域外聖城，天魔狼族的所有高層已經是徹底忙翻，整座聖城幾乎都要翻過來似地，各式各樣不同的防護魔法陣已經升起，數以百萬計的天魔狼族士兵也在進行密集地訓練。

　　而一些在七大上界中舉世聞名的大能，也都先後來到了域外聖城內，原因無他，他們都是混天劍尊蒼煌的舊友，有的，甚至還是一同出生入死過的至交。

　　這十年來，蒼煌都在他聖城深處最高的通天塔上閉關，他已經有十年的時間不曾出現在眾人面前。

　　但天魔狼族的大殿中，已經聚集了不少人，天魔狼族的三大長老坐在高位上，下方的座位上，也都坐滿了人，而且每個人都氣息內斂，卻有散發出一絲絲莫名的威壓，這些人，竟然全都是神王境以上的強者！

　　就連達到歸虛期的神尊境強者，都有足足二十多位！

　　「蒼煌還沒有出關嗎？」下方座位的左邊第一位，一名身著白色長袍，溫文儒雅的白狼獸人開口說道。

　　「族長大人已經有十年沒有出現了。」天魔狼族的大長老輕嘆了口氣，開口：「諸位都是族長大人的摯友，也是我族的盟友，你們能夠前來，真是我族之大幸，等到我們度過這次戰爭，我族必將全力回報。」

　　「大長老閣下說笑了，我們都是蒼煌的朋友，他有難，我們自然會相挺到底。」一名身材壯碩的中年大漢開口說道，他是天界中的人族，是一名返虛期的神尊強者。

　　「我和蒼煌之間還沒分出個勝負來，豈能讓他葬生在魔族手中？」另一名肩背長劍的青袍銀髮男子也開口說道，他的名氣和實力絲毫不弱於雪衣劍尊，即便是神霄劍宗也不得不慎重考慮得罪他的後果。

　　「葬天劍尊大人所言甚是，我和蒼煌之間也還有約定呢。」一名灰毛的中年狼人劍尊也是笑道，他是疾風狼族的族長，號稱風極劍尊的灰風。

　　諸如此類的表態或發言在整個大殿中響起，讓天魔狼族一方的高層甚是感到欣喜，隨後，便是進入了重點，那就是面對其餘六界的強者們和大勢力的進攻！

　　遠古五大奇書之一的太初源劍典，對許多人都擁有莫大的吸引力，因此得到傳承的蒼煌，自然是成為他們的目標。

　　即便是獸界七大上古種族之首的天魔狼族，也無法獨自面對如此多的強者的進攻，除非，蒼煌能夠及時出關……

　　但是出關後的蒼煌究竟實力會提升到何等地步，他們也不清楚；能否帶領天魔狼族面對六大上界的強者，他們也不知道……

　　「當年，天魔狼族的刀尊大人對我修羅劍宗有恩，今日，便是我修羅劍宗償還恩情之時，我修羅劍尊在此立誓，修羅劍宗全宗上下將會竭力協助貴族，抵禦外敵！」左邊座位的第四位，一名身穿黑色長裙的妖豔女子站起身來說道，語氣堅定，神色平靜。

　　「我血煞門也會全力協助天魔狼族……」

　　「我們呔家也是……」

　　「還有我們九陽神國……」

　　天魔狼族大殿內，一名又一名的大勢力掌權者紛紛表態，而在此時，古界內的應家大殿，數十名各大勢力的代表也都聚集於此，進行閉門會議，門外有神王級強者把守，嚴禁無關人士靠近。

　　「應嚴，你可要考慮清楚，天魔狼族的盟友不僅僅只有整個獸界而已，一旦發起戰爭，那將演變成不死不休的局面……」古界四大家族之一的南宮家族老祖開口說道，目光中有精芒閃爍。

　　坐在大殿中央高位上的應家老祖宗應嚴此時是眉頭緊鎖，隨後才開口說道：「應龍死在蒼煌手下，這個仇我們應家一定會報，其次，太初源劍典，即便我們古界不爭奪，其他五大上界也會有人要搶，不如我們直接將太初源劍典奪取過來，並將天魔狼族連根拔起，以絕後患！」

　　「說得比唱得好聽，天魔狼族數億年下來的歷史，他們能坐穩獸界之首又豈是省油的燈？應嚴，我們凌家會幫忙你們，但可不要把根基都賠了進去，不然我相信天魔狼族覆滅後，下一個會是我們古界。」凌家老祖凌天冷冷地笑道：「古界由我們四大家族和十二世家給共同撐起的，我們必須古界所有居民負責，此戰，我們只能贏不能輸。」

　　「凌老鬼說得不錯，此戰，絕不能輸。」四大家族之一羅家的代表也在此時開口，其餘來自十二世家的代表也有人出聲附和。

　　「那好，我應嚴先在此感謝各位出手幫助，根據天界那邊來的消息，天界以神霄劍宗為首，已經聯合了其餘六大無上級劍宗以及十多個無上級勢力，他們已經組成了一支聯軍，正在時空陣圖之中進行鍛鍊，我想我們也快點準備吧。」

　　另一方面，不同於氣氛一片肅殺和緊張的大勢力領地，這裡是明界中的一處偏遠山脈，幾名衣著、年齡各不相同的人聚集在這泡茶，顯然不受那些戰爭謠言影響。

　　其中一人是一名看上去年紀很大的老人，身穿一件金色長袍，鬚髮皆白，渾身上下沒有散發出絲毫能量波動，看上去就像是一個什麼都沒不會的普通人，但在場的其他人卻對這老者相當恭敬。

　　「武神大人竟然不打算加入這場大戰，想必整個武神殿也都不會出手吧？」其中一名看上去約莫二十多歲的灰衣青年說道，他有著一頭長黑髮，也長得相當英俊。

　　「唉，去淌這一趟渾水又有何用呢？五大奇書縱使能指引出一條無上道路，但也得活著接受傳承才行……」被稱為武神的金袍老者嘆道，隨即神色間露出一絲回憶之色，但眼中卻閃過一絲畏懼。

　　「天魔狼族，可遠遠不是他們想像中的那麼簡單啊……」武神喝了一口茶後，目光望向了在場的幾人：「沒有經歷過當年那場戰爭的人是不會理解的……」

　　和武神一同喝茶的幾人皆是露出困惑之色，其中一名白袍中年男子才開口說道：「還請武神大人明示。」

　　武神又嘆了一口氣，儘管他身為獸界七大神尊之一，是獸界中活了最久的幾位神尊之一，但上古之年的神魔大戰仍舊讓他難以忘懷。

　　作為龍族大能之一的武神目光遙遙望著獸界的方向，彷彿能穿過無數虛空，直接看到天魔狼族的域外聖城，當年那場慘烈的大戰浮上心頭，那一個個所向披靡，深印在靈魂深處的身影，再次一一浮現……

　　沒經歷過上古神魔大戰的人，是無法想像天魔狼族的神通究竟有多麼的恐怖！

　　想想當年一刀斬殺光明神尊的黑袍老狼人，想想天魔狼族那超乎想像的可怕神通，武神的頭皮是一陣陣發麻，心有餘悸。

　　當初，他年輕氣盛，實力通天，因此對自己有超強的自信，他和幾位好友從明界的一處秘境內趕到七大界之間的混沌虛空，和眾多神魔一起圍殺混沌感應篇的擁有者，也就是當年天魔狼族中的一名絕世天才，但也因此，和天魔狼族、那名天才的朋友展開了一場激烈的慘戰。

　　儘管只是在戰場的外圍戰鬥，但想想當年那些天魔狼族的神通，武神仍然頭皮一陣陣發麻！

　　諸神殞落，魂飛魄散！

　　當年，他才知道自己錯得有多麼離譜，他才知道自己有多麼的自大，如果不是只在外圍作戰，並且剛好一個和龍族神殿長老的父親有些淵源的老者網開一面，他和他的朋友們哪裡還能倖存下來？連當時首屈一指，在七大上界中都赫赫有名的所羅門神系的老祖宗索羅神尊都被斬殺，其他人就更不用說了！

　　當年混沌虛空那一戰，慘烈的程度遠遠超出所有人的預料！

　　「巴德家族、埃文森神系、極道宗、天古門……這些無一不是當年威震七大上界的一方霸主，這些不管資源、實力都是屬於頂尖的大勢力，全部都全軍覆沒……」武神臉色有些蒼白，想起當年的大戰，他還是心有餘悸。

　　「當時所有號稱萬年一遇，天資卓越的諸多絕世天才，有大部分都在那一戰中殞落……」武神喝了一口茶後，繼續開口說道：「當年，僅僅一招，我就被一名恐怖的那名天魔狼族絕世天才的追隨者給重傷，要不是我龍族的神殿大長老及時趕到，要不是他請求對方停手，我恐怕已經殞落了。」

　　「天魔狼族真的擁有那麼恐怖的力量嗎？」最先發問的青年又問道，但武神也只是淡淡一笑，並沒有回答。

　　時光匆匆，很快地又是五年的時間過去了，域外聖城深處的那座最高的塔，一股凌厲的劍意突然散發而出，圍繞了整座域外聖城並沖天而起，一道道浩瀚深邃且充滿無比玄奧的氣息也在此時瀰漫開來……

　　聖城內的所有人皆是渾身一震，一些實力較弱的人甚至還感到心驚膽戰，因為那股氣息之強大遠遠超乎他的意料。

　　「是族長大人！族長大人出關了！」

　　「蒼煌那老頭出關了？」

　　「可終於出關了阿……」

　　蒼煌的摯友們也一個個飛上了域外聖城的空中，遙遙望著遠處那座高塔，緊接著，高塔緊閉十五年之久的大門在此緩緩地敞開，一身白色長袍的蒼煌緩緩地從裏頭步出。

　　他雙手負在腰後，神色平靜，目光深邃如浩瀚星空，在他步出高塔的同時，大門也隨即關閉，那沖天的劍意和氣息全都同時回歸到他體內，一切回到了原本的平靜。

　　「一切都在此了結吧……」蒼煌望向了域外聖城外，目光似乎已經穿過重重虛空，看到了蠢蠢欲動的魔族大軍！


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四幕：葬天劍尊


　　七大上界，其實也就是七座佔地無比遼闊，難以估計其面積有多大的大界域，其中還有無數的中小界域存在，從而形成了七大上界。

　　大界與大界之間，是混沌宇宙星空，充斥著各種任何天地法則元素以及可怕的虛空亂流，因此要在大界與大界之間來回，多半都是靠跨界飛舟，或者是大界與大界之間專用的次元空間通道。

　　要不然便是，靠著自身的實力橫越混沌虛空，但這多半是神王境以上強者才能夠做到，所以多數人都還是依靠付錢搭跨界飛舟來來往七大上界。

　　但在七劍絕鋒戰後，獸界內唯一的跨界次元空間通道已經被獸界的大能們給聯手封鎖了起來，無人能夠進出，儘管這座通道是和明界相連，但遠古五大奇書中有四本都是獸界的強者擁有，因此沒有人敢斷定明界的大勢力不會聯手出兵攻打獸界。

　　幾乎可以說，在七劍絕鋒戰結束後，整個獸界就已經進入了最高警戒等級，由所有無上級勢力聯合發佈的警戒命令以及徵兵命令。

　　任何進出獸界的跨界飛舟都會經過嚴格的審查，一有任何心懷不軌的跡象，將會被當場斬殺，連神魂都會被滅殺，絕不留情。

　　因為這關係著整個獸界的安危，獸界名面上的七大神尊，除了武神和之前都在閉關的蒼煌外，其餘五位都已經達成了共識，同進同退，為了獸界的繁衍而戰！

　　但此時獸界的混沌光幕外，那來自魔界的三支前鋒軍團已經結成大陣分散開來，高空中黑雲湧動，魔氣滔天，有恐怖的能量威壓在凝聚、在醞釀。

　　在黑雲下方，離大軍數百公尺的空中，三道人影懸浮在那裡，身上氣勢滔天，如汪洋大海一般浩瀚，散發出神尊之威。

　　這股威壓，在他們三人的控制之下，正以排山倒海之勢朝著前方碾壓而去，讓空氣凝固，本源之力都潰散，更是讓前方那擋在獸界前面的混沌光幕都是發生了扭曲。

　　他們三人，僅僅是憑著身上散發出的威壓，便能撼動這防禦力極為強大的混沌光幕。

　　此時，在獸界內的西邊界域內的一名熊族返虛期的神尊境強者目光凝視著那三道周周身環繞著滔天魔氣的人影，隱約的看出這三人中有兩男一女，特別是當他感受到這三人身上那霸絕天下的氣勢時，眉頭更是緊緊的皺了起來。

　　「看來他們三人就是這次前鋒軍的軍團團長吧，全部都是返虛期的神尊，少說都有神尊六重天中期的實力在。」熊族神尊強者身旁的空間突然一陣漣漪，天魔狼族的三位神尊境長老先後踏出了空間，讓這位熊族神尊強者趕緊行禮。

　　「你快去集結你的族人和部隊，能戰鬥的留下，不能戰鬥的撤走。」天魔狼族的三長老對著熊族神尊強者說道，後者隨即領命而去。

　　而後，其中實力最強的天魔狼族二長老白月便朝著混沌天幕飛去，隨著他的靠近，那那不停晃動的光幕立即是穩定了下來，無論魔族三大團長的氣勢是如何之強，始終都無法撼動光幕分毫了。

　　此外，更是有一股無形物質的氣勢在彌漫，令的魔族三大團長散發出的滔天氣勢不僅無法接近光幕分毫，反而還被壓制了回去。

　　「魔族，此番你們是沒辦法攻破我獸界的，奉勸你們還是退回去吧，別做無謂的犧牲。」天魔狼族二長老白月語氣平淡的說道，無形中有一股霸氣彌漫出來。

　　而且，他的聲音更是浩大如天雷，化作雷鳴之聲在魔族三大前鋒軍團的陣營中響起，直接是將高空中凝聚的黑雲給震散，三大前鋒軍團六十萬大軍組成的陣法，都是一陣晃動，險些直接崩潰開來。

　　這一言之威，當真是可怕至極，倘若威力在強盛一分，讓人毫不懷疑魔族三大前鋒軍團的三十萬大軍，被直接被天魔狼族二長老白月的一句話給震成重傷，甚至是死亡。

　　天魔狼族有九大長老，無一例外，全部都是神尊境的強者，實力最弱都擁有神尊四重天的實力，此外，還有實力更加恐怖的太上長老存在……

　　二長老白月便是一名歸虛期的神尊強者，擁有神尊境八重天巔峰的修為，但其戰力，卻是能匹敵尋常的神尊九重天強者。

　　此時，獸界的五支前鋒軍也在傳送魔法陣的幫忙下，匯聚到了白月身後的中等界域萬華界域，在界域外頭列陣準備迎擊，因為萬華界域是獸界中最邊境的界域之一，如果被魔族攻下，但將會成為魔族繼續進攻獸界的跳板，所以無論如何都一定得守下。

　　此時，站在界域上空的天魔狼族統領目光深深的看著天魔狼族的二長老白月，他曾經見過不止一次自己一族的二長老，但每一次白月都給他一種高深莫測的感覺，根本就看不出深淺。

　　不過在此時，白月一身灰袍，樸素且平凡，只是隨意的站在那裡，但卻有一股足以抵擋千軍萬馬的氣勢在，更是給人一種不可戰勝的感覺。

　　「白月長老大人顯然也邁入了歸虛期，畢竟他是和大長老幾乎同輩的人……」天魔狼族前鋒軍的大統領心中暗道，儘管他擁有神王境巔峰的實力，但在白月面前，他卻感覺自己有些渺小。

　　但就在這時，魔族大軍的後方，突然有一股極其可怕的氣勢，猶如火山爆發一般宣洩而出，凡是這股氣勢所過之處，空間都在震動，法則之力都在顫慄，萬華界域內的大地彷彿都要龜裂以及下沉，站在萬華界域外的所有士兵，都感覺呼吸困難，仿佛胸口壓著一座大山似的，直欲讓人心臟破碎。

　　不論是真神境的一般士兵，或者是神王、神皇境的隊長、中高階統領等等，在感受到這股氣勢時，也是面色變得蒼白了幾分，整個身軀都為之一沉。

　　這股氣勢之強，即便是神皇境強者都難以承受。

　　最終，這股從魔族大軍後方宣洩而出的恐怖氣勢，以勢如破竹之勢，蠻橫而霸道的朝著獸界外的那一道混沌光幕撞來。

　　看那氣勢洶洶的勢頭，似乎要將這道光幕連同後方的萬華界域一鼓作氣的給碾壓成粉碎。

　　「歸虛期神尊強者！」站在萬華界域上空的幾名獸族神王臉色都變得無比凝重，如此恐怖的氣勢，讓他們一瞬間便判斷出這是一名歸虛期的神尊強者所散發出來。

　　因為這股氣勢實在是太強大了，僅僅憑著氣勢，彷彿就能毀滅一切，已經遠遠的超越了返虛期神尊的界限。

　　「刑古星龍，沒想到是你親自壓陣。」天魔狼族的二長老白月語氣平淡地說道，目光卻是鎖定了魔族大軍後方一名渾身都籠罩在魔氣內的中年壯漢。

　　「白月，我邢古王族一脈的天才後輩死在蒼煌手中，他自然得償命，你們天魔狼族也得全族陪葬。」邢古星龍冷冷地說道，語氣中充滿了無盡殺機，在場許多士兵都感覺到身體一寒，彷彿落入萬年冰窟之中。

　　歸虛期神尊，便是擁有如此可怕的力量，堪稱通天徹地也不為過。

　　「哼，你魔族王族有三脈，邢古、魔羅以及敖姓一脈，如果只有你來的話，別說要族長大人償命，僅僅是我，你就不是我的對手，就此退走吧。」白月的語氣依舊相當平淡，神色自然。

　　「如果星龍不足以對付你，那再加上我等呢？」此時，又有一道蒼老的聲音從虛空中傳出，只見四名渾身散發出滔天魔氣的身影從虛空中走出。

　　全部都是男性，三名老者，一名青年以及一名中年男子，而且，都是魔族的三大王族的神尊強者！

　　「魔羅無雲……敖廣洐……」白月的神色露出了一絲凝重之色，但下一秒，獸界這方也有幾道可怕的氣勢傳出，遙遙鎖定了魔族的五大神尊強者。

　　這些人，其中有蒼煌的摯友，也有和蒼煌有些淵源的人……

　　好比，身穿青袍的『葬天劍尊』燕無敵！

　　「燕無敵！」魔族一方其中一名的神尊強者倒抽一口冷氣，一時之間，想起了一些謠言……

　　據說，燕無敵以前並不叫燕無敵，而是叫做燕無名，是出生在仙界的孤兒，但他卻一人一劍，挑盡了仙界內赫赫有名的劍道強者，由弱到強，逐一擊敗。

　　而且，他每次挑戰他人，都只出一劍而已，勝了，便一走了之；敗了，也是一走了之，但過沒多久，他一定會找上門再次挑戰，而且必定能夠獲勝。

　　漸漸地，許多人給他安上了無敵的稱號，而燕無名也所幸就將此封號當作自己的名字，成為縱橫七大上界，無人不曉的神尊級劍修強者。

　　更重要的一點，他還是是一名散修，無依無靠，沒有任何勢力家族的栽培，也沒有創立任何勢力或家族，他就是隻身一人，橫行七大上界數千萬年。

　　而這種人，也是最可怕的一種人！

　　因為不必顧慮什麼家族勢力；因為是靠自己一路修練上來的散修，所以動起手來，幾乎不會有絲毫猶豫和留情，該斬便斬，該殺便殺！

　　「你們，誰要先上來受死？」葬天劍尊燕無敵緩緩地拔出了背上的長劍，儘管只有拔出一小截，但已經有一股凌厲的劍意衝擊而出，鎖定了魔族的六十萬大軍以及那五大神尊強者。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五幕：神王混戰


　　在葬天劍尊拔出長劍的那一刻，獸界與魔界的戰爭便已經打響，雙方的真神境士兵都在各自統領的指揮下出擊。

　　在上界與上界的戰爭中，不是真神根本就無法參加戰爭，所以雙方的軍隊中，實力最弱的都是真神境一品的存在，沒有任何真神以下的人。

　　在下界中，別說真神境，半神境就是足以隻手遮天，稱霸一方的人物，但在上界，半神境頂多才算是剛踏上修練之路的大門；真神境開始，才是真正踏上修練道路。

　　兩界大戰開打，魔族一方的前鋒軍有六十萬人，獸界一方則是七十萬人，儘管相差了十萬人，但由於魔族身為第二次列的生命，所以他們天賦很高，同境界之下，硬是能比第三次列的生命還要強上幾分。

　　所以一時之間，是讓魔族的人馬佔了一點上風，不過儘管魔族擁有較為強大的戰力，但獸界一方的聯軍也悍不畏死，原因無他，全都是為了獸界的繁衍以及讓自己活下去。

　　而在戰爭中，戰場的劃分也相當清楚，真神境士兵有真神境士兵的對手；神王有神王的對手；神皇和神尊也都有各自的對手，雙方的強者都會主動迎擊對方的強者，避免他們去攻擊下方的大軍。

　　不過戰鬥才剛打響，除了葬天劍尊燕無敵已經率先和敖廣洐在混沌天幕外交戰起來外，雙方的神皇、乃至於神尊強者都還沒有出手。

　　「嘻嘻嘻……我說你們這些魔族這麼拼命的奉獻自己的生命出來交戰，值得嗎？你們魔族的三大王族究竟給了你們什麼好處？值得你們這樣去賣命？是數量龐大的神晶嗎？」

　　就在這時，虛空中傳來一道嬌笑聲，充滿了一股無窮的魅惑，直接的蓋過了戰場上的轟鳴之聲，浩浩蕩蕩的傳到了混沌天幕外交戰的雙方之內。

　　但這道聲音主要針對的，還是魔族一方。

　　聽見這道聲音，魔族中的一些神王境強者心神都是出現了一剎那的恍惚，目光中露出了迷茫之色。但這迷茫，僅僅持續了幾秒鐘的時間便恢復了過來，當下所有人都是冷汗直冒，不敢置信。

　　即便是魔族一方的神王境統領，都感覺自己的神魂一陣顫動，神魂防禦險些潰散，心神失守。

　　「愛琳娜……天魔狼族的天魔禁衛軍軍團長之一，神皇境七重天修為，擅長魅惑之術以及虛無天道，實力極強……」魔族陣營中的一些將領級人物都回憶起大統領在出發前對天魔狼族的一些強者的介紹……

　　這施展魅惑之人，顯然就是天魔狼族第六禁衛軍團的軍團長了！

　　「愛琳娜，是族長大人要妳來的嗎？」白月飛到了愛琳娜的身邊問道。

　　「愛琳娜見過二長老大人，這是族長大人的命令，族長大人要我們全力出手殲滅敵人，因為不僅魔界，其餘六大上界的大軍隨時都會抵達。」一身妖豔華服的愛琳娜輕笑道，「非戰人士正準備撤走，現在就看這些聯軍的了，我們禁衛軍的隨時都能出手。」

　　聞言，白月微微點頭，隨即大手一揮：「除禁衛軍外，神王全部出手，全力殺敵，將他們給擋在混沌天幕外！」

　　混沌天幕，是界域的天然屏障，儘管不能阻擋任何人進出，但卻給界域提供最安全的保障，因為混沌天幕可以抵擋恐怖的宇宙風暴和空間亂流，讓界域內的生靈無須擔心自己哪天會被宇宙風暴給磨滅。

　　「殺！」獸界一方飛出了數百名神王強者，魔族一方也有數百名神王強者飛出，雙方很快地就大戰在一起，不過他們都刻意遠離底下的戰場，顯然都不想給各自的軍隊造成無謂的損失。

　　頓時間，混沌天幕外的虛空，轟鳴之聲不絕於耳，恐怖的能量四處肆虐，讓星辰黯淡，失去了色彩。

　　雙方的神王境強者在虛空之中大戰，誰都沒有固定的對手，走到哪就是打到哪裡，時常前一秒你的敵人還是此人，下一刻就已經換成了別人。

　　神王之戰，十分激烈，交戰僅僅片刻，虛空中便是血雨漫天，殘肢斷臂橫飛，神魂崩潰，已經有不少人當場殞落，屍體落下。

　　而在更高的虛空之處，那裏已經成為了一片死亡區域，恐怖的天道之力和神力波動不停湧動而出，這裡，是兩大神尊境強者的戰場！

　　葬天劍尊燕無敵以及敖廣洐！

　　不得不說，葬天劍尊燕無敵的名號確實不是吹出來的，兩人交戰沒多久，他就已經徹底壓制了敖廣洐，手中鋒利非凡的頂級神器葬天劍，已經給敖廣洐帶來難以想像的傷勢。

　　明明同樣是超越九重天的歸虛巔峰神尊強者，但燕無敵的實力卻硬是比他強上不少，這讓敖廣洐是越打越心驚，感覺到了死亡的陰影。

　　只見燕無敵揮動了手中那把黑銀色的長劍在虛空中劃了一道圈，留下一道平凡無奇的黑銀色劍光，但敖廣洐卻是神色一變，三重神之領域全部展開！

　　狂魔神域、毀滅神域以及魔火神域！

　　身為魔族王族中老一輩的神尊強者，敖廣洐除了修煉毀滅天道外，還修煉了火之天道，將火之大道和魔族的天賦神通給結合在一起，創造出了魔火神域，讓他的火焰都成了黑色的魔性之火。

　　「魔焰神掌！」敖廣洐雙掌先後拍出，兩道巨大的掌印破空飛向了燕無敵，那可怕的巨掌上還有熊熊燃燒的魔火，所過之處的混沌虛空都一陣陣扭曲變形！

　　「葬天秘劍……」燕無敵無視對方拍來的巨掌，手中的葬天劍揮動，那一圈平凡無奇的黑銀色劍光頓時扭曲變形，成為了一條可怕的蛟龍，衝破了巨掌，咬向了敖廣洐

　　葬天秘劍‧龍砌舞！

　　劍光的速度很快，讓敖廣洐只能運起所有魔氣在自己的體外凝聚出一副鎧甲，而後雙手齊齊舞動，動用磅礡的神力施展出神級神品戰技──魔天槍來迎擊。

　　戰！戰！戰！

　　魔族老牌神尊敖廣洐的實力無疑很可怕，十分強橫，尋常的神尊九重天境強者根本就擋不住他幾槍，但燕無敵的實力卻要更加的強橫，葬天秘劍‧龍砌舞，並非他的壓箱底絕招，也不是他的全部實力，卻還是能夠將敖廣洐漸漸的壓制下去，占據上風。

　　「這不可能，你的實力怎麼可能這麼強？」敖廣洐有些驚慌失措了，他已經拿出了十成實力，還動用神級神品的戰技，竟然無法將對方殺死，甚至還被對方壓制。

　　「秘法‧祖魔庇護！」毫不猶豫，敖廣洐施展出魔族獨有的秘法，增強自身十三成的實力，比邢古星龍更高。

　　實力增幅十三成之下，一身氣息變得更加的恐怖，震蕩八方，一下子就扳回了劣勢，開始一點點的反超燕無敵，要將之壓制下去，但，燕無敵的雙瞳中精忙閃爍，葬天劍的劍身上一道道符印浮現，鋒芒陡然增強兩倍多，變得更加可怕，再次將敖廣洐的優勢擊潰，將之壓制下去。

　　「不，真打！魔炎破天槍！」敖廣洐發出一聲痛苦怒吼，施展出最後的手段──真打！

　　只見手中的黑色魔焰長槍爆發出驚人的光芒和氣息，槍身變得更鋒利，實力再次暴增許多。

　　「好可怕的實力！」獸界內，一些待命的士兵們驚悚不己。

　　這樣的實力一擊之下，足以將他們同時化為虛無。

　　神尊境九重天巔峰強者的戰力，在此時被淋漓盡致地展現出來！

　　「破天？不錯。」燕無敵的神色沒有絲毫變化，而是在剎那，一股劍意從他身上散發而出，葬天劍域展開，其實力，絲毫不遜色於施展了祖魔庇護和真打之後的敖廣洐。

　　原來之前的燕無敵，根本沒有使出全力，甚至，現在也依舊沒有拿出全力。

　　「不可能！你怎麼可能擁有這麼強的實力？」敖廣洐一臉的不敢置信，手中長槍持續揮舞，但絲毫奈何不了燕無敵。

　　遠處，獸界內的域外聖城城牆上，一身白袍的蒼煌站在這，眺望遠方，他雙手負在背後，眼中有精芒閃爍：「燕無敵又更強了……」

　　「族長大人和葬天劍尊交戰過？」一旁，天魔狼族天魔禁衛軍的一名軍團長開口說道，他是一名身披黑色戰甲的中年白狼獸人。

　　「嗯……在我們都還是神王的時候，那時他輸我一招，只是之後，他卻沒有再出現過……沒想到再度見面時，我和他都是歸虛期巔峰的神尊了。」蒼煌面露回憶之色，嘴角卻泛起一抹微笑：「如果現在我和他交手，恐怕短時間內都難以分出勝負……」

　　「結束了……」戰場上，燕無敵低聲呢喃道，手中的葬天劍輕輕一震，一抹散發出凌厲氣息的銀色光芒籠罩了整把劍，他動用了劍道力量中的劍力，增幅了自身劍法的鋒芒。

　　一級劍力增幅兩倍，二級劍力增幅三倍，而燕無敵的劍力已經達到了十級極限，可以增幅十一倍鋒芒。

　　黑銀色的葬天劍再度在虛空中劃圓，接連留下了五道平凡無奇的劍光，而後那五道劍光竟然能分裂出更多的圓形劍光。

　　「葬天秘劍……龍雀舞！」

　　那已經分裂出無數道的圓形劍光同時爆散開來，就像是漫天流星劃過虛空一樣，形成了無數道可怕的劍芒，而這些劍芒還變化成蛟龍的模樣，從四面八方轟向了敖廣洐。

　　無法閃避之下，敖廣洐只能運起體內所有力量，使出一切手段來抵擋，但他仍然是錯估了燕無敵的實力！

　　「我之劍，能葬天；我之劍，能無敵……」虛空之中，彷彿響起了燕無敵的聲音，一道又一道的衝擊著敖廣洐的意志。

　　「僅僅破天，又何以勝過葬天呢？」燕無敵手中的葬天劍高高舉起，而後再度揮下，那數量無法估計的蛟龍劍光同時轟擊了敖廣洐，洞穿他的肉身；擊潰他的神魂！

　　一劍斃命！

　　隨著敖廣洐的神魂崩潰，他體內那屬於神尊強者的恐怖神力頓時失去控制，直接爆散開來，不僅摧毀他的肉身，屍骨無存，化為飛灰，還讓周遭的宇宙虛空都遭到了嚴重的衝擊，形成一道道恐怖的能量風暴席捲開來！

　　交戰的雙方中，有不少人都察覺到了遠方的異狀，獸界一方是士氣大振，而魔族一方則是士氣受到打擊，即便是此行壓陣的神尊強者，也都是神色一變，敖廣洐竟然敗得如此徹底！

　　燕無敵腳踏虛空，右手持劍，劍尖垂地，一步一步地走回了戰場，每走一步，都能跨越非常遠的距離，很快地就來到了交戰雙方的上空。

　　「燕無敵，莫非你要以大欺小？對一般的士兵動手？」邢古星龍出聲怒喝，同時也和另外兩名神尊飛向戰場，畢竟每一尊神尊境的強者都是能夠輕易逆轉整個戰況的存在，更何況燕無敵還是那種頂尖的神尊。

　　魔族剩餘的四位神尊出動，獸界一方的神尊也有三名神尊同時飛出，和燕無敵各自選定一人出手攔截，而後雙方再度飛離戰場，交戰在一起。

　　與此同時，混沌虛空的另一個方向，足足二十艘巨大的跨界飛舟齊齊出現，而後，幾次閃爍，便來到了獸界的混沌天幕外，位於魔族大軍的後方，一隊又一隊身披不同顏色、樣式戰甲的士兵從飛舟內走出，整齊地列陣。

　　「以神霄劍宗為首的天界軍團也到了……」聖城的城牆上，蒼煌神色微微一變，凝視著遠方說道，而在他身旁，一名白髮老者從一旁走了上來，站到了蒼煌的身旁，這老者一身樸素的紅袍，鶴髮童顏。

　　「陽炎尊者，你這麼早就要出手了嗎？」蒼煌淡然一笑。

　　「哼，神霄劍宗之前壞了我九陽神國的好事，我自然得和他們算一下帳，蒼煌，你可要把聖炎結晶給準備好，我可是會派人來找你拿的。」被稱為陽炎尊者的紅袍老者開口說道，而後身形一閃，已經飛向了戰場。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六幕：你們跟神霄劍宗有仇嗎？


　　天界軍團的到來，讓原本混亂的戰況變得更加的緊張，天魔狼族的十二天魔禁衛軍軍團中，已經有三個團出動，分別是第六、第七以及第十軍團。

　　三位神皇境後期的軍團長也加入了戰局，迫使魔界和天界一方的神皇強者也得出手，因為讓一名神皇闖入到戰局中，那很有可能會引發難以想像的情況，這是天界和魔界一方都不想看見的。

　　第六軍團長愛琳娜直接挑上了兩名天界的神皇，以一敵二，在她神皇境七重天的實力下，這兩名天界的神皇五重天強者徹底被她壓制。

　　「嘻嘻嘻……讓小女子引領兩位走上黃泉之路吧。」愛琳娜發出嬌笑，嫵媚動人，聲音中充滿了一股魅惑，令人心醉神迷，神志恍惚。

　　若要說神皇之下的戰力，天界、魔界和獸界算是勉強打平之外，那神皇層次的實力，獸界聯軍一方可以說是絲毫不比另外天魔兩界還弱。

　　不過神皇之戰，破壞力太強，雙方的神皇強者全部都往更高的虛空飛去，在那邊展開大戰，那裏距離主戰場夠遠，別說神皇之戰，就是神尊強者爆發大戰，也不太會波及到主戰場的那些普通真神士兵。

　　「火漫連天！」

　　然而，就在這時，一聲蒼老的暴喝聲從虛空之中浩浩蕩蕩地傳來，混沌虛空中高處，突然出現了高溫的火海，那火焰是極其恐怖的白色，散發出致命的溫度，魔族的神尊強者邢古星龍直接被那火海給活活燒成灰燼，連神魂都來不及逃出。

　　九陽神國的太祖皇──陽炎尊者在此時展現出了恐怖的實力！

　　到目前為止，魔族一方已經有兩名神尊強者殞落，而且還都是不弱的那種神尊，這讓剩下的魔族神尊們一個個是氣得咬牙切齒，但他們又抽不開身，只能趁著空檔發出魔法傳信，希望主力軍團和其餘的神尊強者火速趕來支援！

　　此時，域外聖城的城牆上，又有幾道身影來到蒼煌的身旁，每一個人都氣息內斂，看上去彷彿普通人一般，但卻讓蒼煌淡淡一笑。

　　「陽炎尊者才剛出去，諸位就按耐不住了嗎？」蒼煌語氣輕快地說道。

　　「你別開玩笑了，這可是戰爭阿，不快點趁他們的主力軍團以及其餘四界的聯軍過來前處理掉這批敵人，可是會很麻煩的……」一名渾身都籠罩在黑袍內的中年黑狼獸人冷哼道，金色的雙瞳相當深邃，彷彿有無數星河在裏頭流轉。

　　「暗黑君王閣下所言即是，我們可不像某人還有心情在這看戲……」另一名身穿白色長袍，看上去約莫二十多歲的人族青年開口說道，目光鄙視地望著蒼煌：「不過我早就看神霄劍宗不順眼了，你上次沒斬了天牧風月，這次就換我來送他上路。」

　　「神霄劍宗的第一太上長老陳寬恆留給我。」人族青年的左邊，一名身材壯碩，赤裸著上身，下半身穿著黑色長褲的白虎獸人走了上來：「我要用他的命來祭奠我族那些被迫害而死的人。」

　　「呵呵，你們都跟神霄劍宗有仇啊？」蒼煌輕笑兩聲，目光又回到了戰場中：「那諸位就去吧，或許再過不久，我也得親自出馬了……在其他三界聯軍到來後……」

　　蒼煌語音落下的同時，暗黑君王等三名神尊也奔向了戰場，而仙界和古界的大軍，以及魔界的主力軍團也透過跨界飛舟抵達，局勢又陷入更加的混亂！

　　「族長大人，是不是該派出主力軍團了？」天魔狼族的四長老開口問道，他是一名年老的灰狼獸人，身穿一件樸素的白袍。

　　「出動吧，同時讓天魔禁衛軍第四、第五跟第八軍團也出動，神皇強者看情況出手。」蒼煌回答道。

　　而在這時的戰場上，暗黑君王等人的突入，讓仙界和古界一方的神尊強者不得不親自出陣，出手纏住他們。

　　此時的主戰場上，天界、仙界、古界、魔界以及聖界的大軍已經都先後抵達，正在和獸界的聯軍交戰者，其中，也有不少人開始納悶，為何明界沒有派兵過來？

　　但在生死關頭，這個問題也很快地就被拋去腦後，繼續專心殺敵。

　　戰場上大戰連天，能量激蕩之下，暗黑君王也展現出了可怕的戰力，只見他手持一柄長槍，大戰神霄劍宗的副宗主，殺得對方連連敗退！

　　另一邊，聖界中祈月皇朝的神尊洛天冥，也就是和暗黑君王一同出手的人族青年，表現極為的不俗，神尊境界中同樣是難逢敵手，死在他手中的破虛、返虛期的神尊強者已經達到七人之數，最終逼得古界應家的一名歸虛期神尊境太上長老前來出手對付他，雙方激烈大戰了起來。

　　除了神尊強者之外，各大勢力此次過來協助天魔狼族的人馬當中，神尊以下同樣也有天之驕子表現不俗，一個個實力都很強大，比之天魔狼族的神王、神皇強者，也是不遑多讓。

　　這如此不弱的陣容，讓五界聯軍都是頭痛不己，儘管他們那邊實力超群的天之嬌子也不少，但都被人拖住，根本無力去救援一些實力較弱的同伴。

　　就在這時，又是一聲慘叫聲傳出，只見神霄劍宗的一名太上長老被那名白虎神尊給一掌拍碎了腦袋，神魂遭受到嚴重的傷勢，只能倉促後撤，但很快又被追上，被對方給五馬分屍，他的神魂尚未逃脫就直接被對方給煉化！

　　「天河太上長老！」神霄劍宗的副宗主見狀，慘呼失聲，但暗黑君王兇猛的攻擊也在此時臨身，逼得他舉劍格檔。

　　「真打……暗黑噬神骨槍！」暗黑君王二話不說，直接解放了手中的神器，恐怖的黑暗天道之力瀰漫而出，黑暗神域也隨即展開，顯然拿出了真本事，打算速戰速決。

　　一聲劍鳴聲響起，神霄劍宗副宗主手中的金色戰劍全力揮出，斬向暗黑君王的骨槍。

　　面對對方的反擊，暗黑君王的神色間閃過一抹不屑，長槍上神力湧動，一槍橫掃而出！

　　轟！

　　長槍與戰劍觸碰間，宛如兩座山嶽相撞，爆發出沉悶的巨響，能量肆虐之中，神霄劍宗副宗主的戰劍直接是被拍飛了出去，強大的反震之力，更是將他的虎口震得龜裂，鮮血染紅了劍柄。

　　「真打！鳴金鴻玄劍！」神霄劍宗副宗主也動用真打以及展開神之領域，因為他此刻才終於明白，自己要是不這麼做，那可能不是暗黑君王的對手！

　　但暗黑君王面色淡然，繼續對神霄劍宗副宗主出手，他的戰力十分驚人，僅僅三招，便將對方打成了重傷，口中鮮血狂噴不止。

　　就連對方身上的神級戰甲，都已經出現了許多道裂痕。

　　另一方面，此時的主戰場中，一些天魔狼族的神王強者也展現出了恐怖的戰力，明明同為神王後期，但他們的戰力時常凌駕於對方之上，和他們交戰的聖界神王強者幾乎得以二對一，甚至是三對一才能勉強和天魔狼族的神王持平。

　　但在這些天魔狼族神王恐怖的實力下，周圍的一些來自其餘四界各大皇朝、各大宗派的神王，見這些天魔狼族神王如此神勇，哪裡還敢衝上去與之交戰，紛紛是避之不及，聖界那些神王的死活，沒有人會去在意。

　　更何況，在如此殘酷的混戰之下，許多人都是自顧不暇，哪裡還有精力去顧及別人？

　　而那名白虎神尊，人稱戰天武尊，此時也已經找上了神霄劍宗的第一太上長老陳寬恆，直接對他展開兇猛的攻勢，逼得陳寬恆不得不先捨棄自己的對手，全力應付戰天武尊的攻勢。

　　「沈羽，你這樣加入戰場，是想讓你聖羽虎族捲入這場戰爭嗎？」神霄劍宗第一太上長老陳寬恆手持一把兩指寬的紅色長劍，逼退了戰天武尊說道：「我神霄劍宗可是天界無上級劍道宗門之首，你這是在自尋死路！」

　　「嘿嘿，神霄劍宗自詡為正派宗門無數年，但私底下幹的骯髒事情只多不少，今日我就要讓你們神霄劍宗就此除名！」名為沈羽的戰天武尊冷笑道，雙手上都凝聚著可怕的破滅天道之力，和陳寬恆打得不分上下，天崩地裂！

　　遠處，暗黑君王和神霄劍宗副宗主的戰鬥已經分出了勝負，後者被一槍擊潰了神魂，殞落當場，成為這場戰爭後，第四位死去的神尊強者！

　　神霄劍宗副宗主一死，暗黑君王便再度去尋找下一個對手，但還沒等他動身，一股恐怖的神力波動和劍意就籠罩住了他，還有道道森冷的殺意將他鎖定。

　　「薩爾札斯，你暗黑神系是鐵了心想和我們天界為敵嗎？」神霄劍宗當代宗主劍霜吟手持一柄三尺長劍，來到了暗黑君王面前，他是一名威武不凡的中年男子。

　　「多說無益。」暗黑君王薩爾札斯冷笑一聲，第二和第三重神域也隨即展開，而劍霜吟也動用了全力，兩名頂尖的神尊境強者立刻爆發出了一場驚天動地的大戰。

　　而在遠處，一艘又一艘的跨界飛舟仍然不停出現，有聖界的、有天界的，同時也有古界和仙界的，唯獨就是沒有任何明界的人馬。

　　不過隨著五大上界越來越多援軍的到來，獸界一方的聯軍也漸漸出現兵力不足的現象，這讓蒼煌又派出了三大天魔禁衛軍軍團，分別是第三、第七以及第十二！

　　其中，以第三禁衛軍團長的實力最強，已經達到了神皇境九重天巔峰，距離神尊也只差一步之遙。

　　第三天魔禁衛軍軍團長是一名看上去非常蒼老的褐毛狼人，彷彿一陣風過來就能輕易將他給吹倒的那種，他身上穿著一件藏青色的長袍。

　　「族長大人，老夫以為我第三軍團的使命是保護夫人以及整座域外聖城……」第三天魔禁衛軍軍團長聖老用蒼老的聲音說道。

　　「沒關係，您就去增援我們的主力軍團吧，只要我還在，聖城就不會被攻破。」蒼煌擺擺手說道，對於聖老這位軍團長，他心中也是相當佩服，儘管聖老的實力沒有自己強大，但輩分上卻是比他還高：「盡量讓獸界的傷亡降到最低，好嗎？」

　　「悉聽尊便。」聖老行了一禮後，便帶著第三禁衛軍軍團衝向了前線，很快地，他便鎖定了古界的一支菁英軍隊，對他們展開毀滅性的打擊！

　　第三軍團的突襲，讓古界一方指揮的神皇強者趕緊調派兩支菁英軍團上前來增援，否則的話，聖老率領的第三軍團極有可能給古界的士兵帶來難以想像的損失。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七幕：天魔狼族十二禁衛軍軍團


　　天魔狼族一共有十二支天魔禁衛軍軍團，每一支在建立時都是經過最嚴格的篩選、磨練才組成的，而且又經過了成千上萬年的高壓訓練，按照整體的平均實力，又可以分為五個層級。

　　其中第一禁衛軍軍團的地位超然，實力是十二支軍團中最強的，負責保護歷任天魔狼族族長；而第二和第三禁衛軍軍團的責任是保護族長夫人以及域外聖城，實力居次，接下來的第四到第六軍團排名第三；第七到第九軍團排名第四；第十到第十二軍團則排名最末。

　　不過儘管如此，所有禁衛軍成員的戰力和其餘勢力的菁英軍團相比，幾乎都是略勝一籌，因為禁衛軍的最低實力要求便是真神境五品，而戰力要求，至少都必須能達到真神境七品，至於軍團長和副軍團長都強制要求具備神皇境後期，也就是七重天以上的實力。

　　以第三軍團來說，軍團長聖老的實力便是神皇境九重天巔峰，是那種能夠角逐神皇境之中無敵的人，其名諱被清晰的列在記錄了七大上界中最強的一千名神皇境強者的神皇座之上，名列第七位，是七大上界中實力最強大的一千名神皇之一。

　　而做為一名軍團長同時也作為天魔狼族中長一輩的人物，聖老一生經歷的生死搏殺已經是數都數不清，所以一入戰場，他便讓第三軍團直接去攻擊古界的一支軍團，而他自己，則是鎖定了對方的神皇強者。

　　那怕古界的指揮官已經臨時加派兩支菁英軍團上來增援，但也是暫時和第三軍團打平而已，至於聖老，他已經是肆無忌憚的全力出手了。

　　「天魔封絕掌！」聖老一掌拍出，兩道恐怖的巨大掌印直接拍向了兩名古界的神皇強者，一掌一個，直接抹殺掉了他們，就連他們的神魂也都會被聖老給煉化。

　　「該死，他是神皇座上的聖羅！修煉靈魂和吞噬天道的那個人！」五界聯軍中，一名見多識廣的神皇嘶吼著，神色間佈滿了恐懼之色。

　　聖羅‧伊亞諾特，那可是神皇座上排名第七位的恐怖強者，而且聖羅本身還是天魔狼族，其修為雖說是神皇九重天巔峰，但其戰力，卻能媲美尋常的神尊一重天初期的人。

　　或者說，神皇座上排名前十的神皇，每一個都能匹敵尋常的神尊一重天強者，甚至，排名前三的三人，還有斬殺過神尊強者的紀錄！

　　以神皇的實力斬殺神尊，這可是一件驚天動地的大事！

　　聖老根本不管那人如何驚慌，一掌接著一掌拍出，四大創世天道之一的靈魂天道和吞噬天道融合，讓聖老修煉出了天魔封絕掌這種恐怖的神技。

　　四大創世天道，分別為時間、空間、靈魂以及生命，無一例外，都十分難以領悟和修煉，但天魔狼族與生俱來的天賦神通，便能讓他們比其他種族更容易領悟創世天道。

　　當然，也還有其餘的上古種族也擁有如此天賦神通，否則的話，諸天萬界早已經被天魔狼族給統一了。

　　不過奇特的是，天魔狼族對於統禦萬界沒有絲毫興趣，他們要的，只是一塊棲身之地，一處可以讓他們繁衍後代的地方。

　　其實打從遠古洪荒年間開始，便流傳著一種傳說，關於先天神的傳說，也就是比第一次列生命還要更早誕生的一批生靈。

　　這批生靈的實力都無比恐怖，每一個都是超越歸虛巔峰神尊境的存在，其中，就有天魔狼族的老祖宗，一名即便在先天神中，也是無比強悍的天魔狼尊。

　　遠古五大奇書，相傳便是由五位先天神所創出來的絕世武學，其中的無想天魔訣更是天魔狼族的傳承至寶，也只有他們一族才能修煉。

　　但隨著先天神的消失，第一次列以及第二、第三次列的生命也漸漸的出現，而諸如天魔狼族這類遠古種族所擁有恐怖天賦，終究還是引來諸天萬界其餘眾族的討伐。

　　因為他們懼怕，這些遠古大族用他們力量來統治諸天萬界，所以，第一次的諸天神魔大戰便開打了，而後也發生了第二、第三次，最近的一次，便是在數百萬年前，天魔狼族出現了一名絕世天才，以不足五十萬歲的年紀，成就了神尊之位，而且他身上還擁有兩本遠古五大奇書──無想天魔訣以及混沌感應篇。

　　這名絕世天才的出現，引發了第四次諸天神魔大戰，六大上界無數強者，甚至還有一些獸界的強者紛紛聯手起來圍攻這名天魔狼族的絕世天才，企圖想要奪走混沌感應篇。

　　奈何這名絕世天才已經完全修成了混沌感應篇中的恐怖煉體功法，一身戰力無比強大，而他的朋友、追隨者們也紛紛挺身而出，迎戰無數神魔。

　　最終，這名絕世天才終究還是殞落了，兩大奇書消失得無影無蹤，諸天萬界眾多的勢力也遭到了不少的損傷，即便是天魔狼族這等遠古大族，也無法在事後立即清算這些恩怨情仇。

　　直到今日，數百萬年後，七劍絕鋒戰結束，蒼煌得到了太初源劍典，再一次的引發了諸天神魔大戰，這一次，天魔狼族絕對不會再姑息，也絕對不會再有絲毫留手，因為這一次，關係到整個天魔狼族乃至於整個獸界的安危。

　　此外，天魔狼族身為先天神的後代，其天賦和實力在同等實力中幾乎是排名頂尖的，尤其是他們的意志，強大得讓人無法相信，天魔狼族的意志通常都是極為堅定的，他們的精神與靈魂號稱萬界最強，因為他們從出生到現在，無一不是在憂患之中度過，他們所練的功法、所秉持的道路，皆於苦難憂患中成長，而天魔狼族自出生之後，便一直被無數豪強打壓，這些年來，沒有哪一名天魔狼族是安逸過的，天魔狼族之中，其實已經死去了不少同族，而能夠存活下來的，在先前的神魔大戰中落入下界，在下界繁衍出一些後代，形成了部落，至於實力比較強的則繼續待在獸界。

　　不過儘管在獸界，儘管是獸界七大上古種族之首，天魔狼族還是沒辦法安逸，因為他們的天賦和實力讓人畏懼，擁有的底蘊也讓不少人貪圖。

　　所以天魔狼族十二大天魔禁衛軍軍團，便是為此而建立，因此而存在！

　　為了確保天魔狼族的繁衍，守護天魔狼族的一切！

　　聖老大肆屠殺聯軍神皇的舉動，也讓古界的一名神皇境九重天強者越過人群，阻擋在他的面前，這是一名老態龍鍾的老嫗，其名諱，也在神皇座之上，排名在第十二位。

　　「天魔禁衛軍第三軍團團長聖羅，早聽說過你的事蹟，但你真的要為此和我們古界撕破臉嗎？」這名老嫗雙手後負，看著聖老沉聲說道。

　　「五大上界已經聯手出兵攻打獸界，這不是已經撕破臉了嗎？」聖老淡然地說道，「五大奇書是屬於族長大人的造化，並非你們可以得到的。」

　　「交出太初源劍典，我們古界就能退兵，此等神物，非尋常之輩能夠擁有，若實力不濟，得此神物，只會麻煩不斷，還當交由我們來保管。。」老嫗又說道。

　　「如果族長大人不交呢？」聖老反問。

　　「不交？」老嫗搖了搖頭：「你們承受不起五界的怒火。」

　　「五界的怒火？」聖老眉頭一皺，緩緩地開口：「上一次大戰，聖界也對我族說過這樣的話，但我族不僅承受了聖界的怒火，聖界的那些大宗派還承受不起我族的怒火。」

　　「你認為我們羅家是當初那些勢力能比擬的？」老嫗昏黃的眼裡閃過一絲冰冷，冷冽道：「聖羅，我們好心勸你們交出五大奇書，只是不想讓諸天萬界損失你們族長閣下那種天資卓越的後輩，如果你們冥頑不靈，不肯交出，那你們必定會為你們做下的決定後悔。」

　　「後悔？我天魔狼族做任何事從不後悔，我族所秉持的就是堅持自己的道路。」聖老沉聲喝道，隨後，一股可怕的神力波動從他蒼老的身軀上爆發而出，伴隨而之的，還有恐怖的殺伐天道之力。

　　「殺伐天道？你竟然還修煉殺伐天道！」老嫗神色一變，而後，她也拿出一把摺扇，強悍的風之天道之力顯現。

　　修煉一途，半神悟規則；真神悟法則；神王煉法則；神皇悟天道，神尊，則是掌天道！

　　「聖羅，你可不要太衝動，雖說我們聯軍暫時還攻不進去獸界，但你別忘了，在下界中，還有部分天魔狼族的部落存在，他們的命可是掌握在我們手中！」老嫗再度沉聲喝道。

　　但這一句話，已經近乎於威脅，而威脅下界的生靈這種下三濫的手段，實在是不應該出現在羅家這種七大上界中的無上級大勢力的身上，這已經碰觸到了聖羅的底線，碰觸到了天魔狼族的逆鱗！

　　「羅彩鳳，你們若敢動下界的我族半根寒毛，我族必讓你羅家全族陪葬！」聖羅也在此時露出了殺意，和剛剛的他完全不同，那恐怖的殺意衝天而起，驚退周遭的無數士兵。

　　一旦觸碰到天魔狼族的逆鱗，任憑你是誰，都必將遭到最恐怖的反噬！

　　「我只是給你們一個好的建議，你們的兵力是比不上五界聯軍的。」羅彩鳳淡道，但卻是暗中做好的迎擊準備。

　　「既然這樣，我們就開戰吧，決一死戰，不死不休。」聖羅冷冷地笑道，率先發動了攻擊，恐怖的殺戮神域展開，一眨眼間就將羅彩鳳給籠罩在內。

　　聖羅突如其來的攻勢讓羅彩鳳大驚失色，倉促之間只能舉起摺扇迎敵，直到開打的這一刻，她才恍然大悟，原來聖羅的實力遠遠比她還要強大太多太多！

　　神皇座前十位，戰力都能媲美尋常神尊一重天強者！

　　聖羅一掌拍出，恐怖的天道之力湧現，殺伐天道匯聚在他的掌上，直取羅彩鳳的腦門，而後者也只能祭出三重神域抵擋，但很快的，羅彩鳳便絕望了。

　　僅僅一招，羅彩鳳的神之領域便被擊潰，強大的護體神力沒有發揮絲毫作用，那一掌直接將她給拍得肉身崩潰，神魂瓦解。

　　「不可能……」殞落之前，這是羅彩鳳腦中閃過的最後一個念頭，她完全不敢相信神皇座前十位的實力竟然如此恐怖！

　　斬殺掉羅彩鳳後，聖羅又鎖定了不遠處三名古界的神皇強者，直接飛身殺了過去，和對方大戰在一起。

　　這場五界聯軍和獸界的大戰，已經完全進入了白熱化的地步，雙方殞落的人數越來越多，即便是獸界一方，此刻也已經有神尊強者殞落。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八幕：天魔狼族VS五界聯軍


　　五界聯軍和獸界的大戰已經完全戰了開，獸界混沌天幕外的混沌虛空，已經是屍體無數，虛空扭曲，甚至，已經有聯軍的人馬突破了混沌天幕，殺入了獸界之中，而獸界也有軍隊在上空迎擊，雙方直接在一處中等界域的上空大戰起來。

　　戰火紛飛，生靈塗炭！

　　「除第一禁衛軍外，其餘禁衛軍全部出動，第七主力軍團也全軍出發。」域外聖城城牆上，蒼煌對著身旁的傳令說道，而後者也趕緊領命而去。

　　五大上界聯軍的確很強，但天魔狼族也不是吃素的，他絕對不允許五界聯軍將戰火給燃燒進獸界來！

　　在蒼煌的命令下，除了第一天魔禁衛軍外，所有的天魔禁衛軍已經趕往前線，而第七主力軍團，更全部都是天魔狼族的成員組成，也趕往了前線阻擊五界聯軍。

　　「蒼煌，你還不打算出手嗎？」此時，那名溫文儒雅的中年白狼人走了上來問道，氣息內斂，彷彿一個普通人。

　　「時候未到，那些大魔、大仙尚未現身，我也不好出手。」蒼煌搖搖頭，算是給了一個答案，畢竟在他看來，仙魔兩界的實力本來就比其他五上界稍強一些，因為他們之中都有先天神的後代存在，就如同天魔狼族一般，是和先天神相當接近的生命。

　　「第一禁衛軍是你刻意留下的，為了這座城？」中年白狼人又問道。

　　「我不會讓任何傷害夜櫻跟我族的後輩，倒是你這快就要動身啦？你的目標不也是大仙嗎？」蒼煌淡然一笑。

　　「我再不出手，風頭可都要被搶走了，更何況，挫敗仙界聯軍逼迫大仙現身也是一種手段不是？」中年白狼獸人說完，身形一閃，便已經消失在原地，而蒼煌也轉身離開城牆上，他要去確認一些事情。

　　此時的戰場上，有越來越多獸界聯軍的士兵殞落，神王、神皇境強者死去的也有不少。

　　「斬妖除魔，為諸天萬界除去禍害！殺！」此時獸界的一處低等界域外，天界陣營中的一名神皇境統領高聲呼喊，指揮底下的士兵聯手出擊。

　　五界聯軍們就像潮水一般，朝這兒湧來，加上後面的仙人們，軍隊的數量居然多達兩百多萬，而神王境、真神巔峰的高手更是數之不盡！

　　至於神尊境大能，也有足足十一位，全都是返虛期神尊！

　　「全軍迎敵！擋住他們！」獸界一方也有統領高聲呼喊，但有一名神皇九重天境的仙人直接對他出手，一拳就重創了他，讓獸界一方的聯軍軍心潰散。

　　「這人我要了，其餘的你們自己瓜分！」仙界的天帝仙莊神尊強者帝烈手指一名被他重創的天魔狼族神尊說道。

　　「好，那些獸族神尊就給我們分配。」天界的天劍宗宗主說道，顯然已經將這些獸族神尊當作自己的資源一般了。

　　當各個仙派的掌門都已經確定好了自己要的『資源』後，人們將這些獸族士兵圍的水泄不通，一切就緒，天劍宗宗主一揮大手，冰冷的吐出一個字

　　「殺！」

　　瞬息間，無數仙人們湧向那些獸族，就像餓狼看到了羊群一般。

　　只是，這些真的是羊群嗎？顯然不是！

　　一名天魔狼族神尊強者不畏死，利用空間神術卷起十多萬名仙人瞬間消失，再出現時已在萬裡之上的高空，便聽『轟』的一聲，爆炸響起，恐怖的空間震蕩從天而降。那天魔狼族神尊直接自爆抹除了十多萬名高手，這十多萬名仙人之中，還有兩尊神尊境強者。

　　「全軍出動！給我殺！」後方，天魔狼族的主力軍團也趕了上來，直接飛出數名強者去牽制仙界和天界神尊強者，而底下的士兵，更是衝向對方，雙方直接把這處低等界域當作了戰場，打得天昏地暗，天崩地裂！

　　所幸這些較外圍的界域之中的生靈都已經撤走，否則的話，恐怕會波及不少獸界的居民。

　　「我就算是死，也不會讓你們靠近域外聖城！」一名蒼老的天魔狼族將軍怒喝一聲，直接衝入了仙界大軍之中，轟的一聲，直接自爆，肉身和神魂一同引爆，直接炸死了不少仙人。

　　仙人們完全被炸傻了。

　　其他的一些天魔狼族也開始紛紛效仿，他們本來就沒路可退，更是悍不畏死，既然都是死，他們願意用最為壯烈的方式結束自己。

　　各個勢力的軍隊都開始慌了，他們紛紛後退，不敢再上前，這些天魔狼族實在是太瘋狂了，甚至，還有一些獸族士兵也紛紛效仿，他們臨死之際都選擇自爆，所以即便殺死了一名天魔狼族，仙界和天界這邊也要損傷不小。

　　其實，五大上界各大勢力的人都想保存自己的實力，以獲得更多的利益，在當前形勢來看，實力越雄厚的人吃的肯定是越多的，若被天魔狼族耗成了光桿司令，根本就沒有瓜分利益的權利。

　　更不用說還要爭奪遠古五大奇書了！

　　仙界和天界以及後來支援的聖界大軍都開始退卻，而天魔狼族和獸界一方則是越戰越勇！

　　「你們怕什麼？不過一群螻蟻而已，全部滅殺就是！」天界門派彩雲天宮的宮主大聲喊道，連連出手，直接抹殺了兩名獸族神皇強者。

　　然而就在此時，一股可怕且冰冷的殺意降臨，遙遙鎖定了仙、天和聖界一方的人馬，即便是天劍宗宗主這等神尊強者，也都感到一陣陣寒冷，他們同時將目光看向前方的高空處，頓時瞳孔緊縮，渾身一顫，只見那名不知道何時已經出現了一名身穿黑色長袍的中年棕毛狼人，眼睛是很少見的寶石藍色，但這雙眼中現在佈滿了森冷殺機。

　　「歸……歸虛期神尊……」彩雲天宮的一尊返虛期神尊長老艱難地開口說道，目光中透露出驚駭之色。

　　天魔狼族有九大長老，而且每一位都是神尊強者，這是眾所皆知的，但很少人知道的事，九大長老除了第一到第三長老外，其餘的六位長老並非按照實力強弱來排，而是按照輩分，而第八長老就是一名歸虛神尊強者，擁有神尊境九重天後期的實力。

　　返虛期神尊和歸虛期神尊之間的差距很大很大，在一尊歸虛期神尊面前，哪怕他們十一人一起上，恐怕還不夠對方塞牙縫，更何況，這名歸虛期神尊還是天魔狼族一族的，其實力，更勝尋常的神尊強者！

　　「是第八長老大人！長老大人來了！大家上！」一名天魔狼族的士兵高舉手中的戰刀喊道，他們之前被這些仙人和天界之人圍剿，何等淒慘，死傷了不少人，如今長老大人降臨，他們豈能不把握機會，出一出惡氣？

　　「全都殺了，一個不留。」天魔狼族第八長老影無盡開口說道，一掌輕拍而出，一道巨大的掌印落下，直接抹殺了上萬名仙人，其中甚至還有神皇強者！

　　影無盡出手後，天魔狼族和獸界士兵們如同潮水，隨著他追向那些仙人，一路上仙人盡數被劍影吞沒，被魔氣腐蝕，他們就像熱鍋上的螞蟻，四處奔逃，驚慌失措，在絕望與恐懼中嘶喊著。

　　「長老大人！此人殺害了我天魔狼族的執事陽空大人，絕對不能放過他！」一名天魔狼族指著奔逃的天劍宗宗主，怒聲喊道。

　　影無盡神色一冷，殺意十足，盯著天劍宗宗主，一步踏出，他身如虛幻，幾乎瞬間便落在了天劍宗宗主的面前。

　　想要從天魔狼族長老的眼皮底下逃跑，極為困難。天劍宗宗主暗暗咬牙，後退數十米，低聲說道：「長老大人，陽空不過神尊境六重天巔峰，雖說很強，但與我相比還差了些，若我歸降於你，你可否不殺我？」

　　天劍宗宗主自認實力驚人，歸虛期神尊之下難逢敵手，能收服這樣一尊強者做手下，絕對是令人欣喜的。

　　但影無盡卻是拔出一把赤紅色的長劍出來，冷冷地說道：「你不配做我族的人，甚至你連做我族的走狗都不配。」

　　話音一落，赤紅色的長劍便斬下，伴隨而知的，還有神火天道之力！

　　天劍宗宗主臉色微白，立刻捏碎了一直握在手中的一道符令。

　　他的身軀驟然消失，赫然是使用了傳送法寶逃離，虛空中徒留下一道傳送痕跡。

　　「跑的了？滾過來！」影無盡怒喝一聲，抬手虛空一抓，手入虛空，而後猛然抽出，便看剛剛消失的天劍宗宗主直接被他抓了回來。

　　「怎麼可能！」天劍宗宗主震驚無比。

　　天魔狼族第八長老影無盡，竟連空間大道都如此爐火純青！

　　「斬。」影無盡低喝一聲，一劍斬了過去，天劍宗宗主的身軀就像豆腐一般，直接被撕裂，鮮血濺向四方。

　　但，他的神魂並未被影無盡斬殺，而是被他死死拽著。

　　「屠我天魔狼族！就這麼殺了你，太便宜你了，神尊境六重天巔峰是嗎？正好可助我族再培養出一尊神尊境的強者！」

　　影無盡將天劍宗宗主的魂魄丟給一名神皇境九重天巔峰的天魔狼族，低喝道：「好好利用！」

　　那天魔狼族接住，眼裡滿是驚喜，急忙抱拳：「多謝長老大人！」

　　「繼續殺！」影無雲揮手下令，沒有絲毫鬆手的意思。

　　之前這些仙人如何對待獸界的人，現在他們便要如何對待這些仙人，既然他們要滅天魔狼族，那麼，天魔狼族何必手下留情？

　　天魔狼族從不會對自己的敵人手軟，哪怕得罪諸天神佛，也在所不惜，如果連對敵人都能憐憫，那可真是離死也不遠了。

　　獸界士兵們頓時來了勁兒，這個時候，獵人與獵物已經完全交換，至於剩餘的那十一位返虛神尊，全部都被影無盡和其餘的獸界神尊強者給抹殺，肉體毀去，神魂被囚禁起來。

　　「天魔狼族聽令！剛才誰預定了你們的神魂，現在你們就給我去殺！一個都不準放過！」影無雲身旁，一名身材壯碩的天魔狼族神尊從虛空中走出，沉聲下令，從他身上散發出來的氣息判斷，這也是一名歸虛期神尊強者！

　　接連兩名天魔狼族長老降臨，讓仙界和天界的聯軍徹底喪失鬥志，瘋狂地後撤，恨不得早點逃出獸界。

　　另一方面，獸界邊境的一處高等界域，這是一處名為滄海界域的界域，以許多汪洋大海而聞名，不過此時的滄海界域已經淪為了戰場，獸界與聖界的戰場。

　　在聖界三名歸虛神尊的率領下，聖界的這支軍團勢如破竹，打得獸界一方連連敗退，無數人深受重創，即便是獸界一方的神尊強者，此時也已經是負傷之驅，只能咬牙苦撐。

　　而在這時，上方的虛空中一陣漣漪，只見一名看上去溫文儒雅的白袍中年白狼獸人，來到了這處戰場上，隨著他的到來，一股若有若無的劍意隨即出現，竟然讓下方因為大戰而引起滔天巨浪的大海給平息了下去。

　　這名白狼獸人的出現，讓獸界一方的神尊強者鬆了口氣，但聖界一方的人卻是如臨大敵，更有一名神尊強者揚手發出了求援信號。

　　能讓一名歸虛期神尊直接發出求援信號，由此可見這名白狼獸人的實力有多麼的恐怖。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第九幕：寂滅


　　在上界爆發大戰的同時，下界中的一處中等界域，一批實力強大的仙人，已經悄悄進入了這個界域。

　　蘭月山上，這裡有一處天魔狼族的部落，部落中的最強者不過是一名超凡境八轉的天魔狼族，也是這部落的族長，是一名老年的黑毛狼獸人。

　　此時的族長正和幾名部落長老站在山峰上，望著遠方逐漸昏暗的天空，眉頭緊皺。

　　「最近都不太平靜阿，到底出了什麼事？」其中一名部落長老低聲呢喃道，目光望著遠處的天空，只見那裏有一道九彩霞光從天而降。

　　「諸位不必緊張也不需猜測，那只是上界的紛爭。」一道平靜但又悅耳無比的女性聲音從眾人後方傳來，只見一名身穿白色長裙，傾國絕代的雌性白狼人正站在那。

　　「還請前輩明示。」部落族長恭敬地問道。

　　「七大上界如今已經戰了開來，六大界聯手圍攻我們一族，而這些仙人和神人下來，便是上界中的仙界和古界所為。」白狼獸人繼續回答道。

　　「六大上界圍攻我天魔狼族？那前輩，我們是否應該前去增援？」一名身穿灰色布衣的長老問道。

　　「沒有那個必要，能參與戰爭的人，修為至少都是真神境，你們上去也只是徒增傷亡而已。」白狼獸人說道，隨後目光望向遠處虛空：「你們無須擔心，蒼煌已經做好了安排，一切就只等待他的消息。」

　　「蒼煌？莫非前輩是說傳聞中那位在星羅界域中戰勝清雲大陸第一宗門天元劍宗的蒼煌大人？」一名長老驚呼出聲，因為關於蒼煌的傳言他們可是聽過的，是天魔狼族以往的一名絕世天之嬌子！

　　「嗯……就是那位蒼煌，不過現在，我得先解決一些麻煩……」白狼獸人輕輕皺眉說道。

　　與此同時，數道流光從天而降，落於這山峰周圍，流光停下，身影出現，便看十多尊氣息恐怖的神人和仙人淩空而立，盯著站在峰頭的部落族長一行，一個個神情傲然，不可一世。

　　部落族長心境雖強，但修為並不高，只有超凡境，這些仙人光是氣勢壓過去，便讓他體內血脈翻騰，臉色驟白，其餘的幾位長老更是感到龐大的壓力。

　　真神和真神之下的差距，宛若鴻溝，幾乎不可能跨越！

　　「這些上界的人仗著自己有幾分實力，便肆意妄為，不知萬界規矩，未免也太不把我天魔狼族放在眼裡！」那身穿白裙的雌性白狼獸人緩緩地走上前來，隨著她的腳步邁出，那些仙人的氣勢竟然頓時煙消雲散，無法靠近這座山峰一絲一毫。

　　「都給我下來！」白狼獸人冷聲說道，讓這些真神境的仙人們靈魂顫慄，竟有一種要跪下來頂禮膜拜的感覺。

　　「竟然有神境強者在這！」一名仙人低聲傳音。

　　「怎麼辦？」一名來自古界的神人傳音。

　　「大人交代我們過來探探而已，不必正面交鋒，若有意外，就先知會大人，讓大人親自過來處理，我們一定要帶走這些天魔狼族。」

　　「那我們就先撤吧。」

　　語畢，這些來自上界的神境高手就要化作流光遠離，但只見那名白狼獸人冷哼一聲，抬起纖纖素指，對著虛空一指。

　　「想來就來，想走就走？當本座吃素的阿？定！」

　　這群仙人立刻被定格在半空中，一動都不能動，而後，那白狼獸人緩緩飛起，一指輕輕點在一名仙人的身上，頃刻之間，那仙人的身軀就像被吹散的砂礫，隨著輕風飄走，直接死去，連神魂都是直接瓦解。

　　如此驚駭恐怖的手段，驚的那些仙人和神人們心驚膽寒。

　　這可是神王境的強者阿，居然被一指給抹除了，這白狼獸人的實力顯然遠遠超過他們。

　　「前輩！我們是古界羅家的人，妳若是殺了我們，所有天魔狼族都會一起陪葬，勸妳好自為之。」一名神人神色驚恐地說道，搬出了自己的後台，希望震懾這名實力恐怖的白狼獸人。

　　「古界羅家？哼，區區一個羅家又如何？」白狼獸人哼道，玉指接連點出，那十多名仙人和神人都被她給抹除。

　　這風雷厲行、幹凈俐落的手段令得她身後的那些天魔狼幾乎看呆了，傻愣在原地。

　　「敢問前輩究竟是何方高人？又擁有什麼修為？這是您的巔峰實力嗎？」許久，一名天魔狼長老才小心翼翼地開口問道。

　　「我是上界天魔狼族的太上長老，至於修為嗎？說出來你們也難以理解，日後有機會再解釋給你們聽吧。」白狼獸人輕輕地搖搖頭，隨即繼續說道：「你們只需知道轉世之前，我的實力或許比這還差一些，轉世之後，我的修為自然更進一步。」

　　部落族長和長老們互相對看，神色間皆是困惑之色。

　　另一方面，此時的上界──

　　天界聯軍一方的軍營內，幾名統領正在對著一張獸界的魔法地圖商討著之後的戰略，因為他們的損失已經不小了……

　　獸界，是諸多獸族以及龍族的家園，在七大上界中排名第三，檯面上，擁有著七大巔峰神尊強者，也因為有這七名強者的坐鎮，獸界才能在七大上界排名第三。

　　其中天魔狼族的現任族長『混天劍尊』蒼煌在七大神尊中排名第二；第三是九尾天狐族的大長老薩古利斯，第四便是武神殿的建立者，同時也是龍族的太上大長老『武神』洛雲月。

　　至於第五位則是聖天狼族的元老萊恩尼斯；第六則是獸界第四大無上級勢力無天皇朝的獸皇陛下，最後一位，便是『風極劍尊』灰風‧克勞斯，乃是疾風狼族的現任族長。

　　這幾名神尊，可以說是獸界的頂樑柱，是獸界能抗衡另外六界的根本。

　　七大上界中，排名第一者便是仙界，第二則是魔界，仙魔兩界自古以來便是爭戰不斷，而先前幾次的諸天神魔大戰，除去最近一次之外，七大上界幾乎都是完全戰了開來，鮮少出現聯手情況。

　　僅有的一次聯手，便是排名第四的聖界和第六的古界聯手，兩大上界聯軍圍攻獸界，但那次的圍攻行動，卻讓聖界和古界遭受了莫大的損失，精銳軍團十去七八，近乎全軍覆沒，幾乎讓他們在之後的戰局後毫無還手餘地。

　　造成如此結果的，便是獸界的第一強者，同時也是讓仙魔兩界都無法忽視其存在的──『寂滅劍尊』澟空劍玄！

　　也就是這位來到滄海界域上空的這名溫文儒雅的中年白狼獸人！

　　「寂……寂滅……劍尊！」一名聖界神皇境統領語氣驚恐地望著上空的那名澟空劍玄，手中原先高舉的戰槍不知道何時已經垂下，他的戰意和士氣，似乎在無形中被澟空劍玄的威名給抹消掉了。

　　這可是獸界的第一強者阿，實力深不可測的寂滅劍尊！

　　「劍玄出手了嗎？讓那滄海界域的我方軍團都撤退吧……」域外聖城內的城主府，一身白袍的蒼煌聽著斥侯的報告，隨後開口：「現在戰況如何？」

　　「已經有幾個界域被攻入，淪為了戰場，但都是一些最邊境的界域，此外，第六和第七長老大人也趕往赤火界域增援了。」斥侯恭敬地說道。

　　「辛苦你了，先退下吧。」蒼煌擺擺手說道，接著便在座位上沉思起來，待斥侯離開後，他起身離開了座位，身形一晃，已經消失在城主府中，當他再次出現時，是在城主府的屋頂上，眺望著遠處的無數界域：「是時候結束這場戰爭了嗎……」

　　此時的滄海界域，獸界的軍團已經陸續撤退，留下了寂滅劍尊一人，而他的對手，除了聖界的軍團外，還多了仙界、古界的大軍以及幾名歸虛期神尊大能。

　　「凜空，你這是打算和我們五大上界為敵？你這是在葬送獸界的未來。」仙界的陣營內，一名白髮蒼蒼的灰袍老者沉聲喝道，他擁有神尊境八重天的修為，乃是仙界門派神劍門的太上長老。

　　「我原先以為……聖界和古界不會再參與進來，想不到我錯了。」凜空劍玄語氣平淡地說道，而那絲若有若無的劍意已經消失得無影無蹤：「是仙魔兩界起個頭，並給了你們好處吧？」

　　「凜空閣下，這是我們和天魔狼族之間的事情，還請你不要插手。」仙界的一名大能開口說道。

　　「不要插手？獸界的事情，你認為我會不管嗎？」凜空劍玄眉頭輕皺。

　　「現在退出，對你和獸界都是好事。」仙界的一名大能又站出來說道，目光中劃過一抹寒光。

　　殺意？

　　凜空劍玄神色一冷，深邃的雙目掃向那名仙界大能，那是一名大仙，是仙界門派寰雲道宗的宗主，一名歸虛巔峰的神尊強者。

　　一絲若有若有無的劍意開始從凜空劍玄的身上散發而出，隨即，他緩緩地開口：「看來我是太久沒有出手了，讓聖界和古界都忘記之前的神魔大戰……現在，連仙魔兩界都如此大膽了。」

　　「現在的聖界和古界可不是以往的聖界和古界的了，你這是不知死活！」一名來自聖界的白袍老者站了出來說道：「我們萬古門可不是你這種散修能抗衡的！」

　　「在我動手之前，你們自行退走的話，或許能留下一命。」凜空劍玄開口說道，那一絲若有若無的劍意慢慢地變得明顯，將方圓千里內都給籠罩住。

　　「狂妄！」那白袍老者大怒，立即衝向了凜空劍玄，他全身的氣息猶如狂風暴雨，席捲而去，神皇境的存在碰到這股力量，頃刻之間便會落得重傷，甚至身死的下場，即便是歸虛神尊也難以抗衡。

　　「鎮天掌，殺！」

　　白袍老者已經展開了神之領域，在其背後，更有一尊神相虛影顯現，雙掌同時拍出，打算直接抹殺掉凜空劍玄。

　　但下一秒，只見一道細小的白色劍光閃過，瞬間擊潰了白袍老者的神之領域，緊接著貫穿了他的眉心，最終在擊潰他身後的神相虛影。

　　那老者就維持著原來的姿勢，眉心間有一道血絲流出，下一秒，他的身軀便直接化為粉塵，神魂崩裂，殞落當場。

　　僅憑一道細小的劍光！就將一名歸虛境神尊強者給殺了！

　　古界一方的人神色大變，震驚地看著凜空劍玄，而那些來自萬古門的其餘強者以及仙界的大能也都略顯驚訝。

　　「現在，讓我們開始吧……」凜空劍玄開口說道，語氣中蘊含著一絲殺意，而在他的背後，有九把長劍的虛影從虛空中顯現而出，那散發出來的劍意也越來越明顯，讓整座滄海界域的汪洋都翻起了滔天巨浪！




待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十幕：獸界第一強者


　　域外聖城的城牆上，一身白袍的蒼煌站在這邊，眺望著遠處的滄海界域，那裏的虛空，此時已經充斥著許多天道之力以及恐怖的神力波動。

　　「族長大人熟識寂滅劍尊大人嗎？」蒼煌身旁，天魔狼族第一天魔禁衛軍軍團長開口問道，他是一名身披黑色戰甲的中年白狼獸人。

　　「算還行吧……和他切磋過劍法。」蒼煌淡淡一笑，隨即開口：「夜櫻……還有其他族人都安置好了？」

　　「已經都安置好了，隨時能夠安全撤離聖城。」中年白狼獸人恭敬地回答。

　　「好，你還有什麼想問的嗎？」蒼煌點點頭，繼續問道。

　　「請恕屬下冒昧，但屬下實在很想知道，族長大人的劍道和寂滅劍尊大人的劍道有何不同之處？」

　　「哦？這個阿……」蒼煌眉毛一抬，隨後目光繼續望著遠方，徐徐開口：「天劍，你認為我的『混天劍道』是怎樣的劍道？」

　　「族長大人的劍道相當玄奧，能御使諸多把劍為自身所用，但寂滅劍尊大人的劍道似乎也是能御使無數把劍。」名為天劍的第一天魔禁衛軍軍團長開口說道：「但我還是能察覺到其中精髓的不同，希望族長大人能為我解惑。」

　　蒼煌微微點頭，接著說道：「我的『混天劍道』源自於『意天劍道』，而意天劍道講求的以心御劍，領悟劍心為主，著重在劍法境界的修練和提升，其中的劍招並沒有很多。」

　　「族長大人說的便是九大劍法境界吧？分別為基礎、劍元、劍靈、劍宗、劍魂、人劍合一、心中有劍、天地之劍以及傳說中的神之境界。」天劍回答道，他本身也是一名劍修，還是一名神尊境的劍修，劍法境界已經達到心中有劍的極限。

　　「沒錯，意天劍道著重的就是在劍法境界的提升，而我的混天劍道，便以意天劍道精髓為本，而創造出來的，是屬於我自己的劍道。」蒼煌點點頭，繼續開口：「我能把我領悟的所有天道，凝聚出屬於我自己的劍，像火之天道就能凝聚出火行劍；風之天道可以凝聚出風行劍，以此類推。」

　　「所以我領悟的天道有多少，我的劍就有多少，但劍玄的劍道卻不同，儘管他領悟的天道也很多，但他的那些劍都是從那九把主劍中分化出來的子劍，只有主劍不滅，子劍亦不滅，也是一種很強大的自創劍道。」說到這裡，蒼煌的神色間有著一絲笑意：「或許，比我的混天劍道還要強大不只……」

　　「族長大人太謙虛了。」天劍回答道，但蒼煌卻是搖搖頭，目光凝望遠方。

　　「不，我並沒有謙虛，而是因為劍玄就是這麼強大，畢竟他可是我們獸界的第一強者阿……」

　　「那九把主劍都是頂階神器吧？」天劍又問道。

　　「沒錯，而且也不是尋常的頂階神器，那九把主劍是劍玄的九位生死之交的夥伴所化，他們在臨死之際化靈，幫助劍玄鑄造完成九把神劍。」說到這裡，蒼煌的神色也肅然起敬，語氣也變得相當穩重：「而劍玄的劍道也是在那時候大成，從而成為獸界第一強者，至於那九把主劍嗎……」

　　天劍沒有回答，只是靜靜地聽著。

　　「第一把便是往生劍，劍玄的九大神劍之一，擁有輪迴天道之力，可讓人墮入輪迴之中，千千萬萬世都難以超脫出來……」蒼煌一面望著遠方的戰況一面給天劍解釋道，一旁的一些天魔狼族高層也都在靜靜聆聽著，而遠處，寂滅劍尊已經手持一把灰色的長劍，斬殺了一名天界的神尊強者。

　　「第二把，名為凡塵劍，蘊含紅塵天道，據說是劍玄的伴侶所化之劍，可以斬去修練者的一切，墮入凡塵，淪為凡人，並且再也無法修練。」

　　「第三把……天斬劍，蘊含斬之天道，天地萬物皆能斬，是劍玄早期最常使用的神劍……而第四把的話，名為皇道劍，此劍蘊含天之天道之力，仿若帝皇一般，君臨天下。」

　　天劍一語不發，只是靜靜地聽著，而蒼煌也繼續開口：「第五把劍，據說是他的師兄所化，名為幻靈劍，蘊含幻之天道之力，擅長用來迷惑敵人，算是一把輔助性質的神劍……第六把，也是他的主殺之劍之一，名為無殤劍，蘊含毀滅天道之力，一劍之下，天地俱滅！」

　　「第七把劍是他的師弟所化，名為古星劍，其中蘊含星辰天道之力，一劍便能引動天上繁星……最後的兩把劍，分別為斬仙劍以及滅神劍，並沒有天道之力在內，但死在斬仙劍之下的大仙、大魔以及上界強者數不勝數，至於最後的滅神劍，是最強大的一把神劍，此劍專門傷人神魂，可在不毀肉身的情況下令人形神俱滅，這把劍的強大，即便是同為神尊境界的巔峰強者都為之忌憚。」

　　「凡塵、往生、天斬、幻靈、古星、無殤、斬仙、皇道、滅神，這便是寂滅劍尊的九柄神劍，每一柄神劍都是寂滅劍尊的親友所化，使得這九把神劍各有其獨特的能力，再加上寂滅劍尊天地之劍的劍法境界的駕馭，令的這九柄神劍都能爆發出難以想像的威力，若是九劍組成大陣，則是更為的驚人。」蒼煌在最後下了一個結論，而天劍也在此時又拋出了一個問題：「那寂滅劍尊大人的劍道是什麼劍道？為何連族長大人也都自嘆不如？」

　　「劍玄的劍道阿……如同我剛剛所說，那是比我的混天劍道還要強大的劍道……這都是因為他那九位為他捨命的親友的關係……化悲憤為力量，破而後立……」蒼煌徐徐地回答，神色間蘊含尊敬之色：「那便是獸界第一強者──凜空劍玄的劍道……」

　　分靈葬心種劍道！

　　此時的滄海界域上空，凜空劍玄已經和仙、聖兩界的幾名神尊戰了開來，只見他手持往生劍，劍劍欲奪命，殺得聖界的一名綠袍中年男子連連敗退。

　　此綠袍中年男子乃是聖界頂尖大勢力──青木神宮的宮主，是一名神尊境九重天後期的強者，但此時卻見他手持一把枯木聖劍，連連抵擋凜空的攻勢，顯得有些捉襟見肘。

　　而另外幾人，見青木神宮宮主纏住了凜空劍玄，頓時拿出各自的本事，聯手突襲對方，整個虛空神力波動顯現，各式各樣的天道之力波動散發而出。

　　木之大道、水之大道、海之大道、潔白如聖的仙神力以及凌厲兇猛的劍意……

　　五種截然不同的氣息，便是來自於五名圍攻凜空劍玄的神尊境強者，即為五大勢力的掌權者！

　　玄水神宮宮主驚嘯海、青木神宮宮主千木華、浩海神宮太上大長老同時亦為『浩瀚劍仙』海無涯的胞兄海無盡、問仙門的門主冷仙威以及絕劍門門主劍狂生！

　　五人，皆是舉世大能，全都是神尊境九重天以上的強者！

　　但這五人，卻是被凜空劍玄給殺得連連敗退，五人聯手，亦不能傷到凜空劍玄一絲一毫，連讓他的長袍下擺晃動一下都辦不到。

　　「該死的，這頭野狼怎如此強橫？」一身金色長袍的絕劍門門主劍狂生咬牙切齒，面目猙獰，儘管擁有一手天下無雙的狂劍法，面對深不可測的凜空劍玄，也是打得一肚子火，節奏大亂。

　　「劍門主莫要慌亂，此人實力高深，但我們五人也不差，即便不敵，只要能拖住他，這場戰爭必是我們大獲全勝。」玄水神宮的宮主驚嘯海出言，他是一名穿著藍色長袍的中年男子，一身修為同樣高深，已將玄水神宮的鎮宮絕學『怒海訣』修至大成之境。

　　而在眾人對面，凜空劍玄卻絲毫不變其色，左手負在背後，右手持著往生劍，其身後，另外八把神劍仍然漂浮在原地，散發出八道不同的氣息。

　　「目前的戰況陷入膠著之中……看來明界確實遵守約定不出兵，不過為了盡快逼出大仙，我也不好再拖下去……」凜空劍玄目光望向其他的界域，將目前的戰況盡數收入眼裡，右手鬆開，往生劍飛回其身後，隨即只見銀色的天斬劍自動飛向他的手中：「還是趁早斬了這幾人，解決滄海界域的戰局……」

　　緊接著，凜空劍玄左手並成劍指，在虛空中輕輕一劃，一柄接一柄有些虛幻的長劍開始憑空顯現而出，將驚嘯海等人給團團圍住，空氣中，更有一絲劍意開始瀰漫而起。

　　「無垠十界絕殺劍陣！」

　　虛空之中，響起了凜空劍玄冰冷的嗓音，而五大神尊以及他們的精稅軍團們，也終於察覺到自己大難臨頭了……

　　「該死的！全力出手破陣！不然我們全都會死在這！」海無盡手持一柄長劍，瘋狂出現攻擊四周的虛幻長劍，因為那些長劍中，隱藏著陣眼，破解掉這座劍陣的陣眼。

　　「枯木斬！」

　　「大涅槃仙手！」

　　「絕狂劍殺！」

　　「萬流葬！」

　　隨著海無盡出手，另外四名神尊強者也紛紛全力出手，剎那間，各種天道之力顯現，浩瀚如海的神力四散而出，神之領域也覆蓋了這處虛空，只求能夠破開這座劍陣。

　　「太慢了……」劍玄左手劍指虛空一劃，劃出一道完美的軌跡後，直指高空，隨後，那劍陣中有十把長劍綻放出耀眼的銀色光芒，那是劍道力量！

　　「十方俱滅！」

　　十道銀色劍光沖天而起，連結了整座劍陣，再融合成一把驚天動地的可怕巨劍，當空斬下，不僅撕裂了五大神尊的攻擊，還一同埋葬了他們以及那數以百萬計的精銳大軍！

　　如果說，只是單純的百道劍芒合而為一的攻擊，那或許還無法一舉擊潰五大神尊，但這劍陣中卻蘊含著天斬劍的力量在內，那就斬之天道之力，以及劍修最讓人聞風喪膽之處──劍道真意！

　　唯有那種擁有極高天賦的劍修才能領悟的力量，那是一種難以解釋的劍道力量，是凌駕在劍力、劍威、劍勢之上的力量！

　　因此這一劍下去，五大神尊以及他們的部下全都灰飛煙滅，屍骨無存！

　　一劍！伏屍百萬！



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十一幕：天地之劍


　　在凜空劍玄的出手下，入侵滄海界域的仙、聖兩界的聯軍全都命喪在這，屍骨無存，魂飛魄散。

　　如此舉動儘管幫獸界解除了一處危機，但也引來了仙聖兩界大能的怒火，凜空劍玄才剛離開滄海界域，準備去援助另一處界域時，一道強悍的仙神力波動從天而降，伴隨著一股滔天殺意，緊緊鎖定了他。

　　「凜空劍玄，你好大的膽子，竟敢滅我仙界三大無上級宗派！」

　　只見一名身穿黑白道袍，頭戴羽冠的黑髮中年男子腳踏虛空而來，手中還持著一把羽扇，那強悍的仙神力波動便是從他身上散發而出。

　　「陰陽道長，此言差矣，這是戰爭，何必區分誰滅誰呢？」凜空劍玄卻是不已為然，畢竟從他收到的消息中，仙界和古界都有派人前往下界，想要挾持天魔狼族用來充當人質。

　　既然連威脅下界生靈的這種下三濫的手段都使出來，那獸界又何必拘泥於正當手段呢？

　　為此，凜空劍玄特地請獸界十個無上級勢力各派出一支部隊組成影殺小隊，透過次元空間傳送陣前往各個上界，直搗黃龍，摧毀此處參戰的勢力的大本營。

　　而且這支部隊中，有三名歸虛神尊壓陣，還都是不弱的那種，至於實力最低的，都有神王境後期的實力，其中不乏位列神王碑以及神皇座上的強者。

　　如此實力驚人的影殺小隊，自然是殺得仙界那些宗派狼狽而逃，兵敗如山倒，宗門被毀，資源被盡數搬空。

　　「多說無益，老夫今天就要替天行道，替諸天萬界除去你這頭妖狼！」陰陽道長暴怒出手，左手豎起，一掌拍出，只見一道黑白相融的巨大掌印飛向了凜空劍玄。

　　這便是陰陽道宗的鎮宗絕學──陰陽大手印，蘊含陰陽兩大天道，將其兩者融合更能突破原本的極限，擁有非常恐怖的攻擊力！

　　凜空劍玄手持天斬劍，一劍劈開了陰陽大手印，但陰陽道長的下一波攻擊已經到來，只見他雙手連連拍出，陰陽五行天道之力顯現，赫然是另一套絕學──陰陽五行掌！

　　「劍來！」凜空劍玄左手並成劍指，虛空一劃，一把把虛幻的長劍在虛空之中顯現，散發出驚人的劍意，而他右手中的劍不知道何時已經從天斬劍換成了金色的皇道劍。

　　「天威劍陣！」隨著凜空劍玄一聲輕喝，那足足五千把的長劍迅速形成了劍陣將陰陽道長給封困在裏頭，隨後引動了天之大道之力，爆發出毀天滅地的一擊！

　　「雕蟲小技，休要敗老夫！陰陽劍生！」陰陽道長從手中的羽扇拔出了一把黑白長劍，劍刃一揚，當即破陣而出，帶著陰陽兩大天道之力殺向了凜空劍玄。

　　凜空劍玄隨即持劍迎了上去，雙方的長劍相碰爆發出了驚人的能量波動，席捲四面八方，下方滄海界域的汪洋甚至被恐怖的能量給分了開來，露出了大海底部的礁石。

　　「八開八合劍陣。」交戰途中，凜空劍玄又佈置出了另外一道劍陣，裏八層，外八層，再度引動天之大道之力，斬向了陰陽道長。

　　「混沌初開，陰陽雙月！」陰陽道長運起體內仙神力，雙手持劍斬出，直接劈碎了那無數把子劍，破掉了劍陣，但這些子劍全都是來自凜空的九把主劍，主劍不滅，子劍亦不滅。

　　此外，再加上凜空劍玄天地之劍極限的劍法境界，天地萬物皆可為劍！

　　那些四散的能量全都凝聚成了氣劍，同時射向了陰陽道長！

　　而後，凜空劍玄的攻勢卻還未結束，古夜劍在手，星辰天道之力顯現，諸天星辰也都幻化成了長劍，從天而降，轟擊陰陽道長！

　　星辰之劍！

　　「大陰陽鎮天印！」陰陽道長雙手捏印，同時拍出，一黑一白兩道光束纏繞在他周身，形成了一道太極之印，抵擋凜空的兇猛攻擊！

　　「劍威！」眼看陰陽道長拿出鎮宮絕學，凜空也動用了劍道力量，只劍那成千上萬把子劍和星辰之劍皆爆發出驚人威壓，還沒近身，就能利用那股威壓傷人！

　　「陰陽逍遙訣‧太極大手印！」在驚人的劍威之下，陰陽道長面露凝重之色，體內仙神力蓄起，雙掌同時拍出，正面迎擊！

　　吟！

　　一聲清脆的劍鳴聲響起，無數把子劍再度從虛空之中顯現而出，形成一面障壁直接抵擋陰陽道長的攻擊，隨後，凜空劍玄劍指再度一劃，又是諸多子劍顯現，直接佈陣！

　　「八極震天劍陣！」

　　在凜空劍玄的操控下，恐怖的劍陣在剎那間便佈置完成，其中蘊含的力量可以輕易滅殺返虛期神尊強者，而且這八極震天劍陣還蘊含了數種天道之力以及劍道之力。

　　其中最讓陰陽道長難以輕視的便是劍域之力！

　　劍域！

　　這一個名詞，代表的是恐怖的力量，恐怖的天賦。

　　要成為一名劍修，就得修劍，練劍術劍法，悟劍意，掌握劍威、劍勢以及劍域，但，任何修煉有成的劍修，都可以修煉劍法，都可以領悟出劍意和掌握劍威、劍勢，但，能夠掌握劍域的劍修，卻很少很少。

　　因為劍域和一般的領域不同，領域是基於修練者所領悟的法則、天道之力，從而參悟出來的一種力量，但劍域卻不是基於法則、天道之力，而是純粹的劍道力量！

　　不管是領域、神之領域，都是針對天道之力去做增強或者削弱敵方的對天道之力的掌控，但劍域不同，劍域針對的是對方的力量、速度、防禦等方面，並且，提升自己在劍域內的一切感知。

　　而凜空劍玄的劍域，已然達到大成之境，其中蘊含的力量無與倫比！

　　「斬！」凜空劍玄低喝一聲，古夜劍斬下，八極震天劍陣也爆發出了恐怖的攻擊，紛紛轟向陰陽道長。

　　「陰陽逍遙訣奧義‧陰陽天地絕！」

　　生死危機之下，陰陽道長爆發出了全力，恐怖的仙神力波動直衝雲霄，果斷施展了陰陽逍遙訣中的禁術，只見這一處虛空赫然被黑白兩色給充斥，陰陽道長的身後，儼然有一座世界虛影顯現，那是陰陽虛界，也代表著陰陽道長對陰陽逍遙訣的掌握已經達到顛峰之境！

　　「凜空劍玄，今日本道長就要用陰陽虛界來了結你的性命！為我仙界子民報仇雪恨！」陰陽道長冷聲說道，雙掌捏印，同時拍出，一道道黑白能量從那虛界之中竄出，轟向了凜空劍玄。

　　不過他不知道的是，凜空劍玄右手中的長劍已經換成了斬仙劍，隨後，天地之劍的劍法境界展開，虛空之中，彷彿有無數道劍吟聲響起。

　　就連下方的滄海界域，也有無數道劍吟聲響起！

　　「萬古困仙劍陣！」凜空劍玄的口中，緩緩地吐出了這幾個字，下一秒，那數量難以估計的虛幻長劍佈成了劍陣，籠罩範圍更遠大於陰陽道長的陰陽虛界。

　　至於陰陽道長的攻擊，則是早已經被另一座劍陣給徹底阻擋，這讓凜空劍玄有足夠的時間醞釀殺招。

　　「九轉太殺劍陣。」凜空劍玄的神色間劃過一抹殺意，手中的斬仙劍高高舉起，匯聚了磅礡的神力：「陰陽道長，你我之爭絕非必然，要怪就怪你們仙界貪圖遠古五大奇書。」

　　陰陽道長被困在萬古困仙劍陣其中，難以脫身，只能不斷催招破陣，意圖強行擊潰這處劍陣，但凜空劍玄又豈會讓他輕易破陣，殺招直接落下！

　　「這一劍，也算是為我死去的那些師兄弟報仇吧。」凜空劍玄說道，斬仙劍落下，九轉太殺劍陣的殺招也隨即發動，只見整座劍陣綻放出沖天白光，伴隨著恐怖凌厲的劍意以及強悍的天道之力波動。

　　隨後，只見一道彷彿要遮天蔽日的白光閃過，陰陽道長的陰陽虛界連同他本人直接被斬裂，神魂崩散，殞落當場。

　　而看見這一幕的人不少，獸界一方的士氣再度高漲，而五界聯軍一方則是受到了打擊。

　　因為死去的人是陰陽道長，陰陽道宗的開山老祖宗，一尊成名已久的巔峰強者，但如此強者卻依然不敵凜空劍玄。

　　在這一刻，凜空劍玄的恐怖威名已經深植在每一名五界聯軍士兵的心中，形成了一種無法戰勝的陰影在。

　　另一方面，域外聖城一邊，一身白袍的蒼煌站在城牆的頂端望著遠處的戰局，一絲若有若無的劍意瀰漫在他的周身。

　　「族長大人，您要出手了嗎？」天劍站在蒼煌身後，恭敬地問道。

　　「聖城和夜櫻他們就交給你了……」蒼煌微微點頭，隨後身形一閃，已經消失在原地，前往了最前線。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十二幕：一力擋萬軍


　　在五大上界聯手進攻之下，獸界外圍的一些界域已經淪陷，守軍潰散，統領殞落，即便有十二天魔禁衛軍軍團出手相助，但寡不敵眾，在許多情況下，禁衛軍也難以派出人馬去相助。

　　就好比這一處名為艷空界域的中等界域，裡面有一座修建在平原上的城堡，城牆外，雲集了數不勝數的士兵，許多的士兵結陣從空中悍不畏死地撲了過去，速度一個比一個快，所有的士兵都有著真神境以上的實力！

　　「大人有令！屠城，一個都不放過！殺！」聯軍的一名統領高聲喊道！

　　被鮮血染紅的城墻上，來回奔跑的獸界士兵越來越少，在敵軍鋪天蓋地的攻擊下一一倒下去。

　　唯獨城門上方，一群手持重弩的士兵仍然死死守著一桿迎風飄舞的太一天狼旗！

　　「大人，援軍呢？援軍在哪裡？」一名盔甲被鮮血染紅的虎族士兵大聲喊道，一刀斬殺一名撲過來的敵軍，回頭大聲追問重傷的統領。

　　不過他的話音未落，一道不知道從哪裡轟來的戰技便將他給抹殺，神魂來不及逃出便被撕裂。

　　「第六天了，已經第六天了，我們的援軍在哪裡？」看看死不瞑目的親衛，重傷倒地的統領痛苦地閉上雙眼。為了保護這座大型城鎮，為了拖延時間給平民們撤離，他率大軍死守了整整六天，以白銀天魔令征調城中所有的勇士上城牆抵抗敵軍。但現在，親衛軍幾乎全部陣亡，所有高階士兵都快遇難後，也不見援軍的蹤影！

　　「城破了……一切都結束了……」聽聽城門被撞破的巨響，聽聽此起彼伏的慘叫聲，只剩最後一口氣的統領留下了幾滴血淚。意識模糊之間，看到了被流箭貫穿胸膛而亡的愛人，看到了陣亡的眾多親衛的音容笑貌。

　　就在他感覺最後一絲生命力即將流逝的瞬間，天邊突然降下了一道恐怖的劍意，把整座龐大的城市籠罩起來，緊跟著，吟的一聲，空中陡然出現一道清脆的劍吟聲。

　　一陣難以言明的無形的波動過後，靠近城堡的敵軍的身體全都在剎那間化為粉塵，神魂崩散，連一絲一毫的痕跡都沒有留下。

　　如此恐怖的一幕，讓後方那些準備衝鋒的五界聯軍一個個毛骨悚然，而後，一股滔天的魔氣突然從聯軍後方湧出，鋪天蓋地湧向了這處城池，但那股劍意輕輕一絞，這些魔氣紛紛化為虛無。

　　「既然來了，又為何不現身呢？」城池的上方虛空，一身白袍的蒼煌神色平靜的從虛空之中走出，目光淡然，望著五界聯軍的後方。

　　「我魔羅無雙何必藏頭藏尾的？」一道充滿自信和殺意的聲音從聯軍的後方傳來，緊接著，一道渾身都籠罩在黑色魔氣內的壯碩身影飛上了高空中，和蒼煌遙遙相望。

　　「那也沒必要太多廢話了。」蒼煌右手一伸，一道金色的劍光自虛空之中閃爍而出，而後凝聚成一把長劍，這，是一把頂級的神器，其中蘊含了非常精純的金之天道之力。

　　混天金行劍！

　　「嘿嘿，找死！」面對蒼煌的輕視，魔羅無雙怒極而笑，雙手間冒出了熊熊燃燒的黑色魔焰，而後凝聚出一把長刀，這，是一把達到頂級神器級別的魔器，也是魔羅無雙的本命神器。

　　「吃我一刀！」魔羅無雙出手，剎那間，恐怖的氣息衝擊四面八方，擊碎一切，一道黑色刀芒憑空出現，虛空斬落，殺向蒼煌，要一刀將蒼煌斬殺。

　　這一刀威力極其強橫，蒼煌不得不再凝聚出一把混天水行劍，雙劍交叉迎擊，擊潰了黑色刀芒，而後殺向了魔羅無雙。

　　「你不知道近身搏殺正是我們魔族的強項嗎？」魔羅無雙冷冷一笑，彷彿蒼煌在他眼中已經是一個死人一般。

　　但蒼煌卻是絲毫不理會他，雙劍破空，和對方纏鬥在一起！

　　戰！戰！戰！

　　刀芒破空，劍光四散，整個平原上全被凌厲的劍意和狂暴的刀氣充斥，所有草木以及岩石瞬間化為粉塵。

　　魔羅無雙的實力無疑很可怕，十分強橫，尋常的歸虛巔峰神尊強者根本就擋不住他幾刀，但蒼煌的實力卻要更加的強橫，凝聚出兩把混天劍器，並非他的全部實力，卻已經能夠將魔羅無雙漸漸的壓制下去，占據上風。

　　「這不可能，你的實力怎麼可能這麼強？」魔羅無雙大驚失色，他已經拿出了八成的實力，自認以如此程度的力量，就可以對戰除了凜空劍玄以外的獸界歸虛巔峰神尊，但沒想到，竟然無法將蒼煌殺死，連壓制他都辦不到，甚至還反過來被對方壓制。

　　豪不猶豫，魔羅無雙將一身力量提升到十成，而後，魔羅一族祖傳的刀法施展開來，三道神之領域也紛紛展開，殺向了蒼煌。

　　魔羅無雙的力量完全發揮出來之下，終於慢慢扳回劣勢，開始一點一點的反超蒼煌，要將之壓制下去，但蒼煌的氣息卻是往上提升，將自身力量從三成發揮到五成，變得更加可怕，再次將魔羅無雙的優勢擊潰，壓制下去。

　　「混天五行劍！」蒼煌又凝聚出混天火行劍、混天木行劍、混天土行劍三把混天劍器，而後，手持金行劍和水行劍，發起了狂風暴雨般的攻勢。

　　天地之劍極限劍法境界下的蒼煌，其劍法已經沒有絲毫的章法，完全就是隨心所欲，信守沾來，每一招每一式，都毫無軌跡可循。

　　天地萬物皆可為劍！

　　「祖魔庇護！」魔羅無雙被打得連連敗退後，果斷施展出了祕法，他的祖魔庇護，可以增強自身十八成的實力，在整個魔族中已經算是非常頂尖了！

　　實力增幅十八成之下，一身氣息變得更加的恐怖，震蕩八方，再度扳回了劣勢，並反超蒼煌，打算再次將他壓制下去，但，蒼煌的眉心光芒閃爍，一道階一道的劍印浮現，散發出耀眼的光芒，足足有三十多道劍印，他的一身鋒芒陡然增強三倍多，變得更加可怕，再次將魔羅無雙的優勢擊潰，將之壓制下去。

　　這是蒼煌在太初源劍典中傳承得到的祕法，名為太天劍印，沒有其他能力，就是單純增加劍的鋒芒，讓劍修的攻擊力更強！

　　「不！真打！」魔羅無雙發出一聲痛苦怒吼，施展出最後手段──真打！

　　只見他手中的黑色魔焰長刀爆發出驚人的光芒和氣息，魔焰變得更加高溫，刀身變得更狹長，實力再次暴增許多。

　　「好強的實力！」獸界一方士兵們，一個個驚悚不己，這樣的實力一刀之下，足以將他們秒殺！

　　遠處的五界聯軍和獸界軍團的戰士們，也是渾身不自覺的發抖，就算是那些歸虛巔峰的神尊強者也都不敢輕視此時的魔羅無雙，這樣的實力可以說是頂天了。

　　「不錯。」

　　但是，蒼煌的神色卻沒有絲毫變化，而是在剎那，他的氣息又一次提升，直接將一身力量發揮到七成，絲毫不遜色於施展了祖魔庇護和真打之後的魔羅無雙。

　　原本之前的蒼煌，只是動用五成力量而已，現在又多發揮了兩成。

　　「不可能、不可能……這不可能！」魔羅無雙快要瘋了，他完全無法理解，為何蒼煌的實力，會這麼的強大。

　　只是，他並不知道，這還不是蒼煌的全部實力，他還有其餘的混天劍器沒有動用出來，還有劍道力量沒有施展出來，還有全新的混天劍式沒有應用出來。

　　「殺……」一聲緊接著一聲怒吼，魔羅無雙瘋魔般的出刀，刀光連綿，仿佛化為一道長河兇猛，瘋狂斬殺而去。

　　但他不論如何的攻擊，始終都會被蒼煌給抵禦並且反擊。

　　「這就是你全部的實力嗎？」蒼煌又一次抵禦住魔羅無雙的一連竄攻擊之後開口問道，語氣清淡，雲淡風輕。

　　「給我死！」魔羅無雙還是怒吼連連，瘋狂的出刀。

　　「既然這樣，那就沒有必要再戰鬥下去了。」蒼煌輕聲一句，動用劍道力量中的劍力。

　　在太初源劍典的傳承下，他的劍力突破極限，達到了傳說之中，遠古劍修才能掌握的，名為劍之真意的層次，足以將自身的力量轉化並增幅為十倍的鋒芒，殺傷力恐怖到極致。

　　蒼煌手中的雙劍浮現出了一抹深邃的銀色光芒，那便是劍之真意，無比強橫，劍鋒直接將虛空給切開，斬殺向魔羅無雙，無可抵禦，魔羅無雙臉色大變，橫刀格擋卻還是無可奈何，在蒼煌的劍下被斬中。

　　而後，整個身軀連著那把長刀，直接化為了虛無，什麼東西都沒有留下！

　　隨後，蒼煌將目光望向了那群五界聯軍，身形一閃，來到聯軍的上空，手中雙劍交叉斬落，一道巨大無比的十字劍光當空轟下。

　　縱貫兩極，橫貫四方，太一十字斬！

　　這是一招蒼煌新創的劍式，破空殺出，目標赫然是那數量高達上百萬的五界聯軍！

　　璀璨而驚艷的十字劍光，照耀長空，驚動八方，斬切而過，任何一切都無法抵禦，直接斬過五界聯軍，並轟擊在大地上，深深烙印，形成一道橫向縱向都有數百公里的十字裂痕，切割處無比光滑平整，散發出驚人的劍氣波動，那種鋒芒，哪怕相隔十萬公里之遠，也能夠清晰感覺到。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十三幕：是神尊，卻又不是神尊


　　看著尚未消去的巨大十字劍光，看著那些即將被劍光抹殺掉的五界聯軍，蒼煌的心思卻不在他們身上，而是回悟，是的，回悟。

　　當時，他得到了太初源劍典後，花了十五年的時間參悟傳承、消化傳承，那其中蘊含的龐大的劍道意識，讓他看到了一座嶄新的世界，一片遠古劍修的世界，又或者是，先天神還依舊存在的世界。

　　蒼煌的腦海之中，一道道模糊的身影掠過，每一道身影手中都握著一把長劍，各式各樣不同的劍……

　　接著便是劍影爭鳴，更有一幕一幕重播，那是蒼煌一次次練劍的過程。

　　從劍術開始，逐漸的，到劍法，不斷加深，從基礎開始領悟。

　　劍法的高低，劍道的層次，劍法的境界。

　　劍法的本質，劍的本質，自己的追求……

　　明悟，愈發的深刻，不斷深入，思路層層清晰，答案，近在咫尺，就在眼前。

　　這，是他領悟劍之真意的過程。

　　「劍，可以華麗，可以簡陋，但不管是什麼樣的外形，不管是否加以裝飾，都無法改變一個事實，劍，是兇器，是強身之器，是殺人之器。」

　　「劍術也好，劍法也罷，都是一種展現方式，用不同的手法，來詮釋劍的鋒芒，展現劍的淩厲。」

　　「劍者劍修，一切力量，都為手中劍而存在，而手中劍，則為劍修存在，互為一體。」

　　「劍即劍，人即人，以人馭劍，以人御劍，人劍合一。」

　　「我心有劍，則心中蘊劍，心中有劍。」

　　「心中有劍後，便為天地之劍……」

　　「劍力，是為劍本身的力量，劍之真意，即為更深入的力量，最接近劍的本質的力量……」

　　蒼煌站在高空中，細細回悟著過往的一切，雙目微閉。

　　「如今，我的劍法境界已經來到天地之劍的極限……劍力，也已經突破十級極限，蛻變成了劍之真意……那……下一步呢？」

　　劍法境界的層次，踏入人劍合一，就能算是真正的劍修了，簡單的說，人劍合一，就是劍修的一種標準，如果連人劍合一都無法達到，充其量只能算是一個練劍的人。

　　而人劍合一有初階、中階、高階、巔峰以及極限的仔細劃分，每一個階段，都會有明顯的區別，大多數劍修的劍法境界，就是人劍合一初階，能夠達到高階者，要麼在劍法上沉浸數百年上千年之久，要麼就是在劍法上有著過人的天賦。

　　人劍合一這個境界，要求劍修的手中必須有劍，才能夠將一身實力充分發揮出來。

　　絕大多數的劍修，達到人劍合一的極限，就已經是瓶頸了，終其一生，也無法將之突破，除非，能夠有天大的機遇。

　　人劍合一境界之後，就是心中有劍的境界，可以感受到劍心的存在，這個境界一樣有初階中階高階巔峰和極限的分別，心中有劍，哪怕是拿著一根樹枝，也能夠當做劍一樣的使用，哪怕是手中無劍，也一樣可以將一身實力，充分發揮出來。

　　絕大多數的神尊級劍修強者，都是在這個境界，但是，在心中有劍的劍法境界當中，有一個精髓，那就是心劍如一。

　　這個心劍如一就並非所有劍法境界達到心中有劍的劍修都能領悟到的，有的劍修甚至修煉到心中有劍的極限，也沒有領悟心劍如一，那並非必須的，但能夠領悟的話，卻可以增強一身實力，對戰鬥十分有幫助。

　　當然，能夠將劍法境界修煉到心中有劍的層次，在諸多的劍修當中，已經是天才中的天才，堪稱難得一見的天之驕子，而想要在心中有劍的境界上更進一步，難度，極大極大。

　　像葬天劍尊燕無敵、混天劍尊蒼煌、寂滅劍尊凜空劍玄、風極劍尊灰風等等，甚至是當初參與七劍絕鋒戰的那些神尊，也只有區區幾位有領悟心劍如一。

　　甚至，在如今七大上界所有神尊級劍修中，能參悟出心劍如一的劍修，恐怕還不到整體神尊級劍修數量的百分之一，更不用說要踏入天地之劍的劍法境界。

　　天地之劍，便是超越心中有劍的劍法境界，全稱是天地萬物皆可為劍。

　　天地萬物皆可為劍，顧名思義，就是劍，已經不局限於手中劍和心中劍的層次，而是達到更高的層次。

　　如果說手中劍，是實質存在的，是劍修最基本的，那麼心中劍，就是從現實轉為虛幻，但，還局限於自身的範圍，那麼，天地之劍，則已經脫離了所謂的現實與虛幻，脫離了自身的範圍。

　　天地萬物，皆可為劍！

　　這句話，代表的是舉世無雙，萬古難得一見的絕世妖孽！

　　劍可以為劍，樹枝可以為劍，花草可以為劍，沒有靈性的石頭也可以為劍，火可以為劍，流水可以為劍，看不到的風也可以為劍。

　　總而言之，只要是存在的，不管看得到還是看不到，不管摸得著還是摸不著，都可以變成劍，擁有驚人無比的威力。

　　如今的蒼煌，就是達到了天地之劍的極限，下一步，便是只存在傳說中的神之境界，看不著，也摸不著，更沒有絲毫的入門之道，蒼煌對此毫無頭緒。

　　但現在，卻不是他思考這些的時候，因為魔族已經動用了黑魔大神兵。

　　此時獸界的混沌天幕外，魔族精銳軍團再度來襲，而天魔禁衛軍也協助獸界一方的軍團抵禦魔族。

　　這時，魔族大軍的後面，傳出了劇烈且浩蕩的波動。

　　只見混沌虛空之中，出現了兩道巨大的十八角星，那是兩座巨大的祭壇，在兩座陣法之下，則各有數千名的魔族戰士正調動一身力量，以奇特的手印釋放出去，注入虛空之內，令得那兩座祭壇不斷的擴大。

　　每一座祭壇都擴大到數百公尺大小時才停頓，十八個邊角散發出璀璨無比的光芒，照耀亙古。

　　黑色的魔焰在十八角星的祭壇之中熊熊燃燒，仿似能將天地萬物皆盡化為虛無，可怕的氣息彌漫，魔氣森森洶湧，兩道身影漸漸浮現。

　　那兩道身影很高大，很強壯，一點點的由虛幻凝實，隨即，一隻巨大的漆黑的大手仿佛從另外一個世界撕裂時空，透過祭壇，清晰的呈現而出。

　　那是一隻巨大的手掌，通體漆黑，仿佛由金屬鑄造，又像是穿戴著黑色的戰甲，猙獰且霸道，還散發著濃烈的魔氣。

　　隨著那大手出手，手臂不斷的伸出，一隻同樣穿戴著黑色猙獰戰甲的腳也隨之邁出，之後，便是一具龐大的身軀，身上還帶有黑色的魔焰燃燒，黑色的煙霧繚繞。

　　不多時，兩尊高度上百公尺，通體渾身在一副黑色魔焰戰甲內的身影，出現在眾人的視線中，散發出無以倫比的恐怖氣息，那種氣息波動，赫然超越了歸虛期神尊九重天的層次，讓人有一種世界末日般的感覺。

　　這，便是黑魔大神兵，魔族的戰爭兵器，十分可怕，是以魔族的力量召喚出來的，每一尊都擁有超越尋常歸虛巔峰神尊強者的力量。

　　每一尊黑魔大神兵的製作都十分困難，往往要耗費大量的珍貴材料和漫長的時間，因此，非到關鍵時刻，魔族是不會輕易動用黑魔大神兵，因為每一次動用都要消耗很大的能量。

　　黑魔大神兵，那是如今為了對付天魔狼族，為了將天魔狼族徹底擊潰消滅，魔王軍直接召喚出黑魔大神兵來，還是兩尊。

　　蒼煌右腳虛空一踏，身形閃動之間，已經來到了混沌天幕外，他的目光穿越了重重交戰的士兵，鎖定那兩尊黑魔大神兵。

　　「獸界聯軍聽令！」蒼煌沉聲喝道，聲音傳遍了整個戰場，其中還蘊含著一股凌厲的劍意，直接割裂了五界聯軍一方戰士身上的戰甲，讓他們驚得紛紛退了開去：「獸界一方全部撤入混沌天幕之中，沒有命令，不得插手。」

　　在蒼煌的命令下，眾多的統領紛紛下令，飛速地帶著自己的手下撤入了混沌天幕之內，在裏頭列好陣式，隨時準備迎擊。

　　至於蒼煌，卻是往前走了一步，直接來到了距離獸界的混沌天幕外上千公里處，傲立虛空，面對兩尊魔族的黑魔大神兵，以及五界的數百名神尊強者。

　　只見蒼煌一身白袍分毫未動，雙手負在身後，目光平靜地望著前方的五界聯軍，如此舉動讓獸界一方皆是緊張萬分。

　　雖說蒼煌是獸界的第二強者，身懷兩大遠古五大奇書，但他面對的可是兩尊黑魔大神兵以及數百神尊強者，再加上那數以百億計的五界聯軍。

　　只是，獸界一方顯然不會任由他獨自面對如此大敵，只見他身旁的空間一陣漣漪，一道同樣身著白袍的身影從虛空之中走出，隨著這道身影的到來，更有一股無形的劍意瀰漫開來。

　　看到這道身影，蒼煌只是淡然一笑：「你還是來了……」

　　「天魔狼族族長親上前線，我這獸界第一強者又豈能不來？」

　　同樣輕鬆且帶著笑意的話在虛空中傳了開來，讓雙方人馬都聽得相當清楚，來者，便是獸界第一強者──『寂滅劍尊』凜空劍玄！

　　「一人一頭？」蒼煌右手一伸，一把通體銀色的混天劍器出現在他手中，這一把劍沒有混天五行劍那般奇特，有的，只有一種鋒利，鋒利到極致的那種鋒利，令人只看一眼就不得不收回目光。

　　新的混天劍器！

　　「一言為定。」凜空劍玄的身後，也出現了九把神劍，右手一動，滅神劍出現在手中。

　　「那是新的混天劍器？」凜空問著蒼煌。

　　「嗯……剛凝聚出來不久，名為混天太乙劍。」蒼煌點點頭，手握混天太乙劍在虛空之中劃了幾圈。

　　「好劍。」凜空讚了一聲，而後將目光鎖定在左邊的那尊黑魔大神兵：「來比看看誰先斬了他們吧？」

　　凜空劍玄話音落下的同時，兩尊黑魔大神兵腳步跨出，奔行在虛空之中，身上煙火繚繞，兇猛無匹，橫衝直撞，凡是前方的一切都被擊碎，化為灰飛湮滅。

　　一尊黑魔大神兵揚起手臂握成一拳，狠狠的轟向蒼煌和凜空劍玄，恐怖的黑色拳勁轟碎虛空，仿佛化為黑洞般的，散發出毀滅一切的威勢。

　　沒有任何人懷疑，一旦被那樣的一拳擊中，除了那些立於九重天之上的歸虛巔峰神尊之外，有誰可以抵禦。

　　拳頭未至，黑色風暴率先席捲沖擊，將空間帶起一陣陣漣漪，如鏡子般的破碎，緊接著，巨大的拳頭帶著黑色的魔焰，以毀滅一切的姿態，狠狠的轟擊在成千上萬把氣劍形成的劍盾上。

　　凜空劍玄擋下了這一拳！

　　而後，蒼煌和凜空劍玄兩人，各持一劍，御使萬劍，各自殺向了一尊黑魔大神兵，劍氣縱橫，劍芒破空，劍意衝霄！

　　只見其中一尊黑魔大神兵在雙手在腰間各自一抓，一對雙劍出現在手中，飛速切向蒼煌。

　　另外一尊黑魔大神兵單手在背後一抓，抽出一把狹長長刀，刀鋒漆黑，能吸納一切光線，身形突進，狠狠一刀劈斬向凜空劍玄，毫不留情，要一刀將凜空劍玄斬成兩半。

　　但，他們面對的可是獸界最強的兩名劍修，而且還都是站在九重天之上的歸虛巔峰神尊級的劍修！

　　一時間，所有人的目光全部都被吸引住，驚駭無比，就算是雙方大軍中壓陣的那些修為達到歸虛期神尊九重天巔峰的強者也是如此，以他們的實力，要是對上黑魔大神兵，都只有戰敗一條，而且，無法支撐幾招就會被直接打倒，甚至被殺死，毫無僥幸。

　　但是，他們面前的蒼煌和凜空劍玄，竟然能獨自單挑一尊黑魔大神兵，而且還打得游刃有餘，一次次地避開攻擊，並展開反擊。

　　此時此刻，不少人對於蒼煌和凜空劍玄的實力感到相當困惑，究竟是神尊，還是已經超越神尊？


待續

----------


## 狼王白牙

第十三幕一改先前的戰鬥場面佔大部分，開始描述起極限的境界了

只要有心，天地萬物皆可以與修練者為一體，
如果劍只是破壞的工具，那麼天地萬物皆可為此種工具，

但，天地萬物相輔相成而存在，不互相破壞，
所以我認為劍的終極不是劍，請加油。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

多謝老大回覆

劍的終極究竟是何，或許不同人會有不同領悟吧

請期待下篇哩

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十四幕：仙魔二主出手


　　混沌虛空之中，蒼煌和凜空兩人正各自面對著一尊黑魔大神兵，一對一單挑之下，兩人卻絲毫沒有退卻，反而還發出有力的反擊。

　　「八開八合劍陣。」凜空劍玄左手劍指虛空一劃，裡八層外八層的恐怖劍陣直接困住了一尊黑魔大神兵，緊接著，另一道更為龐大的劍陣從天而降，伴隨而知的是強悍的劍威。

　　「天殺地劫劍陣！」

　　恐怖的劍威極大幅度地困住黑魔大神兵，而後，天殺地劫劍陣的中心爆發出了一道衝天白色光束，散發出驚人的凌厲氣息，貫穿天地，照耀四方。

　　見狀，操控黑魔大神兵的魔族神皇們立即爆發出力量，透過祕法注入到黑魔大神兵體內，剎那間，黑魔大神兵身上的魔焰燃燒得更旺盛，魔氣暴漲，隱隱約約，打算強硬破陣。

　　「四象劍陣！」凜空劍玄劍指再度虛空一劃，更多的虛幻長劍自虛空之中聚集成陣，並且還有青龍、白虎、朱雀以及玄武等四聖獸的虛影出現，將黑魔大神兵鎮壓而下。

　　經過數個劍陣的牽制之下，天殺地劫劍陣的殺招也終於醞釀完成，那恐怖的劍光從天而降，硬生生地轟擊在黑魔大神兵上，竟然將那龐大的身軀都給轟退了十多公尺，更讓遠方操控的魔族神皇們齊齊吐出鮮血。

　　黑魔大神兵是魔族製造的很強大的戰爭兵器，需要多人同時協力操控，但黑魔大神兵受到的傷害，也會有部分轉移到他們身上。

　　但對魔族來說，災難卻還沒有結束，凜空劍玄右手中的劍不知道何時已經換成了滅神劍，正散發出一絲絲隱晦且恐怖的劍意。

　　接下來，尚未等黑魔大神兵重整姿勢，又是三道劍陣出現，一陣緊扣著一陣，將其團團包圍住。

　　流星古劍陣！

　　幻空劍陣！

　　碎夢紅塵劍陣！

　　三大劍陣，相輔相成，不重威力，只重牽制和迷惑，好讓接下來的殺招可以可以一舉分出勝負！

　　另外一邊，蒼煌手持混天太乙劍以及混天無回劍，力戰那尊手持雙劍的黑魔大神兵，周身環繞著成千上萬把不同顏色的利劍，雙方正殺得難分難解。

　　黑魔大神兵儘管神形龐大，速度卻是不慢，而攻擊力更是相當驚人，不過蒼煌憑著成千上萬把氣劍以及混天劍器，卻能扛住對方的攻擊，而後手中雙劍齊舞，新的混天劍式爆發而出！

　　「劍一‧矣六劍。」蒼煌右手持劍，劍身上有濃郁的銀色光芒閃爍，一劍緩緩地劈出，似慢時快，彷彿劃過了時空，狠狠劈在黑魔大神兵的長劍上，將其劈得後退數公尺，那巨大的魔焰長劍上，還出現了一道裂痕！

　　混天劍式劍一‧矣六劍，乃是蒼煌得到太初源劍典的傳承，再閉關十五年，將原先的所有混天劍式和太初源劍典中記載的難以估計的劍道、劍法等融合，去除雜質，取其精髓，終於創造出來的全新混天劍式，是力量的極致。

　　緊接著，不等對方有所反擊，第二劍再度出手，劃過了一絲玄奧無比的軌跡，直接斬在了黑魔大神兵的身軀上，再度將其給劈飛出去。

　　遠處的魔族大軍看到這一幕，無一不是目瞪口呆，這讓那些魔族神尊們連忙下令魔族戰士繼續給黑魔大神兵輸送力量。

　　不過蒼煌的下一劍再度襲來，伴隨著恐怖的劍之真意！

　　混天劍式劍二‧一線天！

　　如果說劍一，是力量的極致，那劍二就是在力量極致的基礎上，再增添上速度的極致，便創造出了這力量與速度結合的一式！

　　一線天的劍光彷彿一閃即逝的流星，即便是那些歸虛神尊，也只能察覺到一抹銀光瞬間劃過而已，無法捕捉到完整的軌跡。

　　轟！

　　一線天的劍光轟擊在黑魔大神兵身上，竟然將其胸甲給轟出一道道裂縫，強橫的力量更是將它給擊退。

　　「劍三！」蒼煌右手中的混天劍器變換，從混天太乙劍換成混天空行劍，這是一把蘊含空間天道的混天劍器。

　　劍三‧百轉輪迴！

　　一劍，彷彿穿越了時空，穿越了一切，斬向了黑魔大神兵，儘管對方舉劍橫擋，卻還是被一劍給劈斷長劍，而後那銀白色的劍光再度轟擊在胸甲上的裂縫，一劍再度將黑魔大神兵給擊退，後方無數魔族神皇一個個噴出漫天鮮血，臉色蒼白。

　　劍一到劍三，是力量與速度以及空間天道的結合，此外，蒼煌還是用無想天魔訣來推動，因此，劍一到劍三所謂的力量、速度以及空間天道完美的結合，就蘊含了許多攻擊在內，有天魔之力、體魄之力以及劍道的攻擊。

　　接連三劍之下，黑魔大神兵已經是強弩之末，右手長劍斷裂，只能依靠左手長劍應敵，不過隨之而來的劍四，更讓那些魔族神皇傷勢更重，不得不讓其餘的魔族神皇前來替補。

　　混天劍式之劍四！

　　劍四是在劍三的基礎上，增加了變化，威力一樣，卻更加的變幻莫測，防不勝防，將空間天道以及幻之天道融入劍三之內。

　　劍四‧千心幻變！

　　雙劍出手，一劍緊接著一劍，狂風暴雨般地轟擊在黑魔大神兵之上，打得對方連連敗後退，身上的傷痕越來越多。

　　隨後，蒼煌深吸一口氣，混天劍式劍五爆發而出，無數道劍光自虛空之中閃現而出，在他手中雙劍的引導下，轟擊在黑魔大神兵之上。

　　混天劍式之劍五‧森羅萬幽！

　　成千上萬道銀白色劍光盡數轟擊在黑魔大神兵的全身上下，沒有放過一分一毫，將其身上的鎧甲紛紛擊潰，而後，混天空行劍以及混天幻行劍給予了最後一擊，洞穿了眉心！

　　剎那間，黑魔大神兵一動不動，後方那些魔族神皇也同樣一動都不動，他們的身軀瞬間四分五裂，死得不能再死，而黑魔大神兵的身軀也崩潰瓦解，消逝於混沌宇宙之中。

　　另一邊，凜空劍玄也使用以無殤劍為主的滅寂歸塵劍陣解決了黑魔大神兵，同樣，許多魔族神皇連同陪葬。

　　如此大的傷亡已經讓那些魔族神尊一個個氣得咬牙切齒，目露凶光，誓言要將蒼煌和凜空劍玄給碎屍萬段。

　　但，霸道如魔族，高傲如他們，此時卻是猶豫了，因為他們面前站著的，是可以單對單擊潰黑魔大神兵的獸界劍修，一身實力，已經達到他們沒有絲毫頭緒的境界。

　　神尊境九重天，每一重天便是一道天塹，實力的差距極大，而九重天巔峰，便是歸虛期神尊強者的巔峰，屹立在修鍊道路的終點。

　　想要修練到九重天，不僅要有天賦資質，還有對天道有極深的掌控，體內的神力還要達到一個極致，甚至，還要有些機遇，方能突破八重天，登臨九重天之境。

　　至於九重天之上，古往今來，很少有人可以達到如此地步，但現在的蒼煌和凜空劍玄，顯然不僅達到這等境界，甚至還隱隱有超越的趨勢在。

　　莫說五界聯軍一方的神尊對於蒼煌和凜空劍玄的實力感到畏懼以及不解，就連蒼煌和凜空劍玄自己，也不太了解自己現在的實力究竟處於哪個層次？

　　神尊境十重天？傳說之中的大圓滿巔峰之境？

　　也許是吧，但是否真實，他們也不知道。

　　與此同時，遠在仙界之中，位於仙界的最深處，那裏有一片獨立的時空，時空之內，有一座巨大的白金色神殿，散發出道道白色霧氣，神殿上方更刻有無數古老的文字，神秘且恢弘。

　　神殿之中，一座坐在王座上，被仙神力環繞的身影仿佛被驚醒，雙眸睜開，綻射出金色的精芒，穿透虛空萬界，相隔無數遠，落在了蒼煌和凜空劍玄身上。

　　「獸族！」

　　「一個天魔狼族一個太一天狼族！竟然可以突破九重天？」

　　恢弘的聲音，仿佛無數人在同時大喊，重重疊疊，神秘深邃而古老，每一字都蘊含著最深奧的宇宙奧妙，蘊含著濃濃的仙家道韻。

　　疑問之下，這身影取出一塊十公尺大小的金色羅盤，上面按照十二個方位分佈十二個獨特的字體，無比古老。

　　一道道的力量，從人影手中激射而出，金色羅盤飛起，慢慢轉動起來，速度越來越快。

　　另一方面，遠在魔界當中，也位於魔界的最深處虛空之中，同樣有一片獨立的時空，一座古老的漆黑魔殿聳立。

　　魔殿之內的王座上，同樣有一道身影，渾身上下魔氣纏繞。

　　「獸族劍修！」

　　「獸族這種卑微的種族，怎麼可能出現如此傑出的修煉者？」

　　可怕的聲音洪亮，仿佛萬魔怒吼，欲將所有的一切全部都毀滅掉。

　　仙界內，被仙神力環繞的人影面前的金色羅盤轉動速度達到極致，嗡嗡一顫，投射出一片光影，清晰地呈現出一幕又一幕。

　　只見其中，仙界的界域上，一名身穿白色長袍的獸族劍修雙手持劍，周身環繞著成千上萬的利劍，手中利劍往前一指，同時大喝：「天地一劍殲！」

　　上萬的利劍化為一道可怕的劍光洪流，宛如滅世風暴轟擊而出，所過之處，仙界大軍盡數化為灰飛，一尊歸虛巔峰神尊出手欲抵擋，卻被瞬間撕裂。

　　那可怕的天地一劍殲的劍光充滿毀滅，勢不可擋，一連將三尊仙界的歸虛巔峰神尊徹底撕裂後，又貫穿了無數的仙界大軍戰士，損失慘重。

　　緊接著，畫面又是一轉，只見那白袍狼人如奪命修羅，所過之處，無數仙人哀鴻遍野，無人能夠抵擋。

　　「這，難道就是我仙界的未來？」

　　「區區一個天魔狼族劍修，竟然能夠引來滅界之禍。」

　　「此天魔狼族必須死，否則我仙界將永無寧日。」

　　一番計算之下，這道人影渾身一顫，噴出一口金色的血液。

　　「這兩人的實力太強，竟然能得到混沌宇宙的庇護，以我單獨之力，恐怕難以對付他們。」

　　隨即，只見人影一指射出一道金光，仿佛打開了時空通道一般，另外一方，便是一片充滿毀滅的漆黑。

　　「魔主，獸族劍修你應該知道了，他們得到混沌宇宙之力的庇護，若不將之盡快剷除，必定成為我仙界與你魔界之大敵，你我聯手，將他們除掉。」仙主開口說道。

　　「好。」魔主沉默了一下，也明白其中的重要性，便豪不猶豫地答應，手指連動，直接打開虛空，露出一條通道，一道分身直接形成，穿過通道，來到了蒼煌和凜空劍玄面前。

　　另一邊，仙主也同樣使出分身神通，穿越重重時空，來到了戰場上。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十五幕：巔峰大戰


　　仙主和魔主的分身到來吸引了在場雙方所有人的目光，而蒼煌和凜空劍玄則是神色微微一變，從仙主和魔主身上，他們能感受到一絲壓力。

　　「沒想到獸族這種卑微的種族可以出現這等強者，不過今天也就是你們的死期了。」魔主冷冷地笑道，他是一名白髮蒼蒼的老者模樣，唯一不同的是，他周身魔氣纏繞，雙眼血紅，散發出毀滅的氣息。

　　而仙主，卻是一名身穿白金色彩雲長袍的老者，背上背著一柄仙劍，白髮白鬚，頗有仙風道骨之味，不過他身上的仙神力波動卻是遠遠超過在場諸多神尊境的強者。

　　「沒想到，我們這些後生晚輩的戰鬥，竟然可以引出仙魔兩界之主。」蒼煌望著眼前的兩名強者，語氣輕鬆地開口：「但本體沒來，只是一具分身就想要我們的命，兩位前輩是否太過自傲了？」

　　仙主與魔主，是仙魔兩界的主人，也是很古老的生命，其生命層次近乎可以逼近仙天神。

　　其實力，更是堪稱通天也不為過。

　　「區區神尊十重天境，也趕在本仙主面前叫囂，你放心，我不會殺你，我會把你的神魂抽出，封入我的鎮魂盤內，讓你永生永世受盡折磨，親眼看著天魔狼族覆滅。」仙主冷笑道，更有一絲殺意從他身上散發而出。

　　「竟然如此，那便戰吧，讓我領教一下仙界之主究竟多大的本事。」蒼煌手持雙劍，一股劍意衝天而起，覆蓋了附近的虛空。

　　「你們，該死！」魔主率先出手，身形一動，撲向了凜空劍玄，雙掌上魔氣纏繞，更帶有恐怖的天道之力。

　　一掌拍出，虛空崩碎，凜空招出劍幕抵擋，卻瞬間被轟碎，可怕的掌印將其拍退了十多公尺。

　　「鎮天劍！死！」仙主拔出背上的長劍，只見那是一柄通體雪白的仙劍，夾雜著恐怖的威壓劈向了蒼煌，那強悍的天道之力讓蒼煌難以移動分毫。

　　「混天誅仙劍！」蒼煌左手長劍一變，換成了一把灰色的長劍，蘊含了恐怖的殺戮天道之力，一劍斬出，破開了禁錮，直接和仙主對了一劍，仙主後退了三公尺，蒼煌則是退了五公尺。

　　「太天劍印，四十層！」蒼煌一聲暴喝，眉心有劍光閃爍，一道又一道的劍印浮現，接著，施展出劍之真意，手中雙劍上出現了濃郁的銀色光芒。

　　「劍六‧萬劍還歸一！」

　　混天劍式之劍六！

　　劍四到劍六，是在劍三的基礎上，增加了變化，威力一樣，卻更加的變幻莫測，防不勝防，劍六，便是變化的極致，表面上看起來沒有變化，但卻蘊含無窮變化，以及力量與速度的極致。

　　萬劍還歸一，足足上萬道劍光閃爍，而後融合為一，通通匯聚到蒼煌的混天誅仙劍上，一劍斬出，竟然讓仙主分身感到一絲致命的危機。

　　「平天劍！給我破！」仙主再度一劍揮出，仙神力爆發，令得空間紛紛崩裂，其上空，更有無數天道之力鎖鏈閃爍，一道接著一道，每一道鎖鍊的顏色和氣息都不相同，但這些都是仙主領悟以及掌控的天道！

　　一劍揮出，天地太平！

　　「混天湮滅劍！」蒼煌左手長劍變化，一把通體黑銀色的恐怖魔劍出現在他手中，散發出驚人的湮滅氣息，彷彿能毀天滅地。

　　湮滅天道，這是號稱攻擊力最強的天道之一！

　　而蒼煌的上空，也有許多條天道之力鎖鏈出現，但這些天道之力鎖鏈卻比仙主分身的鎖鏈更來得粗大，色澤也更加鮮豔，其中，甚至還有上百條鎖鏈已經蛻變，變成了天道蛟龍！

　　湮滅天道，便是其中一條天道蛟龍所代表的力量！

　　「九九太一無上太玄劍！」仙主分身全力出手，神之領域掌開，恐怖的天道鎖鏈密布虛空，因為他被蒼煌的真正戰力給嚇到了，他萬萬也沒想到，天魔狼族竟然出了這麼一尊妖孽，可以讓天道之力鎖鏈蛻變成蛟龍！

　　「劍七‧無生殺戮！」

　　混天劍式之劍七！

　　劍七，是在劍六的基礎上，融入了殺氣和殺意的一劍。

　　也就是力量、速度、變化完美的結合，再加上極致的殺氣以及殺意，殺傷力也更加的可怕。

　　一劍破空，再度擊潰了仙主分身的攻勢，令遠在仙界深處的仙主暴跳如雷，原先他以為和魔主聯手，就能將蒼煌以及凜空劍玄轟殺，除掉仙魔兩界後患了，卻萬萬都沒想到蒼煌和凜空劍玄的實力這麼強橫，若是他本體親臨足以對付甚至鎮殺這兩人，無奈當年與獸主以及人主一戰留下的傷還未痊癒，不宜親自出動。

　　獸主以及人主，也就是獸界之主以及人族之主，也是兩尊和他們齊名的強者，儘管已經殞落，但也保障了獸族和人族的繁衍。

　　另外一邊，面對魔主分身，凜空劍玄也是實力全開，虛空中佈滿了天道鎖鍊以及九條天道蛟龍，他右手持著滅神劍，左手持著無殤劍，激戰魔主分身。

　　一道又一道威力巨大的劍陣被他施展而出，殺得魔主分身節節敗退，令魔主暴怒不己。

　　「萬魔噬天！給本魔主去死！」魔主分身大吼一聲，神之領域展開，一拳轟出，虛空崩碎，拳頭上有恐怖的魔焰燃燒著。

　　魔族，最擅長的就是近身肉搏，所以他們都會主修煉體大道，讓他們的肉身強度達到極致，魔主身為最遠古的生命之一，他的肉身強悍程度無比驚人，哪怕只是一具分身，但也擁有本尊一半的實力和戰力。

　　「鎮魔滅寂劍陣！」凜空劍玄全力出手，無數虛幻的長劍凝聚而出，將魔主分身給團團圍住，隨後，滅神劍揮舞，五千多道劍芒從天而降，盡數轟向魔主分身。

　　「該死！」魔主分身暴怒不己，魔氣高漲，凝聚出一把把的刀劍，紛紛射向凜空劍玄。

　　「劍幕！」凜空劍玄的無傷劍一揮，數量難以估計的虛幻長劍組成劍幕，抵擋魔主分身的攻擊，儘管在魔主分身的攻擊下很快地崩裂，但很快又會有長劍補上。

　　「劍威！」

　　「通天絕荒劍陣！」

　　以滅神劍為主體，一道恐怖的絕世劍陣迅速地佈置出來，絲毫不讓魔主分身有任何喘息時間，緊接著，凡塵劍握在手中，一劍劈出，紅塵天道之力激發，竟讓魔主分身在一瞬間以為自己淪落為沒有修煉的普通魔人！

　　「給本魔主去死！」一剎那的恍惚，讓魔主更加暴怒，隔空施展祕法，加強分身的力量，讓其可以破陣，但魔主顯然小看了凜空劍玄的劍道。

　　「十界輪迴劍陣。」

　　往生劍在手，再度佈置出了一道劍陣，蘊含輪迴天道的恐怖劍陣，那怕是歸虛巔峰神尊落入其中，也難逃一死。

　　蒼煌對抗仙主分身，凜空劍玄對戰魔主分身，這種巔峰大戰，已經吸引了雙方人馬的目光，他們都清楚，這一戰，極有可能是決定雙方命運的一戰！

　　對天魔狼族來說，這一戰，要是勝了，從此一帆風順，威震其餘上界，遏止那些貪圖五大奇書的人，不過一旦敗了，那便是落入萬劫不復之地，天魔狼族必定成為各界的目標！

　　因此，無論是蒼煌還是凜空劍玄，兩人都有絕不能敗的理由！

　　「太天劍印，一百層！」為了天魔狼族，為了獸界，蒼煌全力爆發，將一身力量發揮到十成，甚至，還施展出了祕法！

　　眉心之間閃爍出一百道劍光，直接增幅一百倍的鋒芒！

　　「天魔奧義‧天魔降！」第二道祕法施展，蒼煌一身的氣息再度暴漲，變得之前還要強上十倍有餘，雙劍破空，殺得仙主分身遍體鱗傷，金色的血液不停噴灑而出，身形一陣黯淡，顯然快要消散。

　　戰！戰！戰！

　　魔主分身魔氣高漲，仙主分身仙神力驚人！

　　蒼煌和凜空劍玄全力出手，雙方打得天崩地裂日月無光，就連宇宙虛空亂流也被四人恐怖的力量給震散，無法接近戰場一絲一毫！

　　「混天無極劍道！」蒼煌再度爆發，劍道虛影顯現，雙劍破空殺出，全新的混天劍式一劍接著一劍！

　　劍八，殺意以及殺氣再度暴漲，恐怕的殺伐天道蛟龍昂首咆哮，無數殺伐天道之力融入了蒼煌的混天劍器中！

　　劍八‧寂滅殺生！

　　力量、速度、變化以及殺意達到極致的可怕一劍，洞穿了仙主分身的胸膛！

　　「滅天劍！死！」仙主分身直接反擊，雙手持劍斬向了蒼煌，將後者給硬生生逼退，隨後，再度劈出成千上萬劍，漫天白色劍芒，彷彿末日降臨一般！

　　面對如此一擊，蒼煌眼中劃過一抹精芒，渾身氣息再度暴漲，混天劍域也終於展開！

　　太天劍印超越極限爆發，兩百層，增幅兩百倍鋒芒！

　　原先，蒼煌對混天劍道的完善就已經達到了一定的程度，混天劍式自然也會隨之提升，而後，經過太初源劍典的傳承，令蒼煌又踏出了嶄新的一步，超越了原本的極限。

　　混天劍式之劍九，爆發！

　　「一劍在手，我無悔！」蒼煌暴喝出聲，雙手持著混天湮滅劍，施展出了混天劍式之劍九！

　　劍出無悔！

　　極致的力量、速度、變化以及殺戮，四者合而為一，並再度昇華，達到極限中的極限！

　　一劍，驚天地！憾九幽！

　　仙主分身重創敗退，身影倒飛而出，金色鮮血狂噴，距離消散，只是時間問題。

　　另一邊，凜空劍玄也終於拿出了恐怖的殺招，分靈葬心種劍道顯形，九把主劍齊空飛舞，以他們為主，開始佈置出一道絕世劍陣！

　　「天地浩然，萬物歸墟，寂滅劍陣，唯我獨尊……」

　　「九劍合一，神魔絕斷！」

　　凜空劍玄手捏劍指，高聲吟唱，一把又一把的子劍自虛空之中顯現而出，每一把子劍都帶有無數天道之力，那是凜空劍玄所掌握的天道之力。

　　每一劍，都能給尋常的歸虛神尊帶來致命的傷害，更不用說現在還是數量難以估計的眾多子劍！

　　劍指落下，劍陣成形！

　　而殺招，也在剎那間落下，直直轟向魔主分身！

　　蒼煌和凜空劍玄全力爆發之下，直接抹殺掉了仙魔二主的分身，震懾了五界聯軍，也讓獸界聯軍一方見識到何謂絕世劍修！

　　如此一戰，必定寫下一頁新的歷史！

　　分身被斬殺，仙主和魔主再度受到了傷害，傷勢更加嚴重，同時也更加暴怒不己，現在不除掉蒼煌和凜空劍玄，等待日後他們的實力再度增強，那將會是後患無窮！

　　「魔主，此天魔狼不除，後患無窮！」仙主溝通魔主。

　　「你要怎除？」魔主暴怒不己，恨不得親自降臨，但他的傷勢卻讓他不宜親自出動。

　　「你我各自付出些許代價，聯手施展大歸空虛寂咒。」仙主沉默片刻後，開口說道。

　　「大歸空虛寂咒……」魔主同樣沉默了。

　　這種逆天咒術若是要神尊強者來施展，那恐怕要付出生命為代價，仙魔二主自然不是尋常神尊可以比擬的，但他們以蒼煌為對象來施展，恐怕也要付出不小的代價。

　　但若是他們兩人聯手，那代價就由他們各自承受一半，對自己的傷害就不會那麼的嚴重。

　　「好，你我聯手！」魔主沉吟片刻後便答應仙主。

　　付出些許代價，除掉可能的滅族之禍，值得了。

　　「那便來吧。」仙主說道，雙手齊齊揮動起來，口中也開始唸起一種最古老的語言，散發出無窮無盡的玄妙波動。

　　與此同時，魔主的雙手也揮動起來，動作卻和仙主完全相反，口中念的咒語，也大不相同。

　　金色光芒與黑色光芒同時激射而出，穿透遠古虛空、穿透時間和空間長河，出現在蒼煌的上空，而後兩色光芒交織纏繞，化為一道無比復雜的咒印，仿佛順時鐘旋轉，又彷彿逆時鐘旋轉，看一眼便有種頭昏眼花的感覺。

　　蒼煌的本能告訴他，此咒印對他絕對是百害而無一益，所以他全力爆發出手，轟擊那咒印，但卻詭異的穿過了咒印，彷彿那是虛無。

　　大驚之下，蒼煌再度全力爆發，混天劍式劍十、劍十一接連出手，但都對那咒印沒有絲毫作用，只能眼睜睜地看著黑金色咒印落下，沒入他的體中。

　　蒼煌渾身顫抖不己，說不出的痛苦讓他面孔扭曲，一身氣息劇烈波動，迅速衰退，其境界，也從神尊十重天開始飛速跌落……

　　神尊九重天……

　　神尊八重天……

　　神尊一重天……

　　神皇、神王、真神、半神……

　　聖王境、入聖境、超凡境……

　　境界不停跌落，蒼煌的生命層次也衰退到了神境之下，一身壽元即將耗盡，蒼煌開始快速衰老。

　　真神之下，壽命仍舊有極限，十萬年，便是極限，十萬年一到，只要不渡過神劫成就真神，那便會老死坐化，這，是宇宙天地規則，誰都無法避免。

　　大歸空虛寂咒！

　　仙主和魔主付出一定代價聯手施展的恐怖咒術，即便強如蒼煌也無法抵擋！

　　「中了大歸空虛寂咒，你的一切都會慢慢的流逝，直至死亡，無可挽回。」魔主笑得十分暢快，儘管聲音有幾分虛弱，但仍不壞他的心情。

　　用這麼一點代價，換來蒼煌的死亡，避免滅族之禍，值得了。

　　「族長！」獸界一方，天魔狼族十二大天魔禁衛軍軍團長以及九大長老紛紛飛出，一個個咬牙切齒，雙目通紅，其中……

　　還有蒼煌的伴侶，夜櫻！

　　「蒼煌！」一身金色長袍的夜櫻飛在最前方，雙眼通紅，更有無數淚光閃爍。

　　蒼煌的毛髮已經蒼白一片，滿臉皺紋，身軀佝僂，那成千上萬把混天劍器通通消散，此刻的他，已經淪落為凡人之軀，即將死去。

　　「夜櫻，若有來世，我尋你……」蒼煌看向了夜櫻，語氣中蘊含無盡的溫柔以及無窮的思念。

　　「很抱歉。」凜空劍玄對著蒼煌說道，此刻的他，只想直接殺入仙魔兩界之中，斬殺掉仙魔二主，替蒼煌報仇，但他不行，他是獸界第一強者，他要是出了事情，獸界離滅亡不遠。

　　「獸界和夜櫻，交給你了……」蒼煌最後苦澀一笑，一道黑銀色光芒閃過，在眾人面前徹底消失。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十六幕：狼老


　　陽光燦爛，為湖面蒙上一層金色外衣，時不時有鮮美的大魚從湖底竄出來，身姿搖曳，每一塊鱗片帶著水滴，在陽光下閃閃發光。

　　一聲噗通，大魚扭動身姿，仿佛展現自己的靈敏，躍起後劃過一道完美的弧線，又往另外一處落下，濺起無數水花。

　　湖邊還開有許多不知名的小花，紅色粉色黃色白色，如群星點綴，蜻蜓飛舞、蝴蝶盤旋，這一幕又一幕，都是那麼的令人陶醉。

　　一株很大很大年份久遠的柳樹，無數枝條垂落，一部分垂在湖面上，形成清晰可見的倒影。

　　柳樹的旁邊，是一棟稍嫌簡陋的木屋，一道白色的身影正坐在屋內的窗邊，手持毛筆，緩緩地寫著書法，每一筆每一畫，都相當專注。

　　此人，是一名狼人老者，身著白色長袍，一身白色毛髮，鬍鬚花白，白得相當純粹，找不到一絲一毫的雜質，他的臉色也略顯蒼白，眼角更有幾絲魚尾紋，一雙藍色的瞳孔深處，蘊含了無數滄桑，令他獨具魅力。

　　神色專注地寫著文字，如一名老師父一般，不受絲毫打擾。

　　「完成了。」狼人老者淡然一笑，放下了毛筆，雙手微微抓住紙張的兩側，將剛寫完了作品給拿起來審視，顯然相當滿意。

　　「狼老您真厲害，寫得一手好字。」狼人老者的身邊響起一聲驚呼，那是一名約莫十四、五歲的少年灰狼獸人。

　　灰狼少年身上的衣服只是一件粗布衣，打滿了許多補丁，長相普通，是那種扔到人群中，便難以找到的那種，但他的眼睛，卻是金色的。

　　「灰曜，你又來打擾狼老了。」此時，房門被打開，一名穿著勁裝的中年黑狼獸人走了進來，接著說道：「請狼老您不要見怪，灰曜時常如此好奇。」

　　「無妨，況且有他來陪我這身老骨頭，也是一件好事。」狼老將手中的紙張放下，伸手拿起桌旁的枴杖，在灰曜的攙扶下站起身來，繞過桌子，走到黑狼獸人的面前：「黑兄今日也辛苦了。」

　　「狼老莫要說笑，不過是帶村裡的幾個小毛頭修練而已，這沒什麼。」黑耀擺擺手說道，身為這小村落裡唯一的修練者，他負起了保衛村莊的責任，同時也教導幾名年紀輕，資質不錯的狼人少年修練。

　　狼老！

　　因為他不知道自己從哪裡來，也不知道自己叫什麼名字，甚至，就連過往的記憶都是一片空白，不過因為他鬚髮皆白；因為他身穿白色長袍，同時也是一名狼族獸人，所以村裡的人都親切的稱呼他為狼老。

　　狼老清楚的記得，他來到這個村莊，已經有兩年時間了，至於自己的年紀，他卻是絲毫不清楚，只是記得當初剛到這村莊時，黑耀有請附近小鎮內的大夫幫自己診斷，已經接近百歲的高齡了。

　　對黑耀這種氣海境初期的修練者來說，活個兩、三百歲不是問題，但對狼老來說，百歲，已經是接近生命的末期，但狼老卻沒有像其他凡人老者般那麼行將就木，這是大夫和黑耀都搞不懂的一點。

　　不過經過多次診斷，確定狼老只是一介凡人後，黑耀也沒說什麼，讓人給狼老在青雲村建了一座木屋，讓狼老能在這村落裡安享天年。

　　而透過黑耀，狼老也知道修練者實力的劃分，儘管狼老十分確定自己是第一次聽到什麼修練境界，但他心中深處卻有一種難以言明的熟悉感。

　　或許，自己以前也是修練者？

　　狼老也不知道。

　　氣海境修練者，壽命最長便是三百年，往上則是凝元境，壽命可以增長到五百年，一些較為厲害的凝元境高手，甚至還能活到六百歲的年紀。

　　而後便是能活上一千年的靈玄境，再來便是神遊境，可以活上個五千年，而在往上，似乎還有更高的層次，但那就不是黑耀所能知曉的了。

　　若是狼老和灰曜兩人想要修練，那就必須先成為學徒，而後再踏入練氣境，但狼老年邁，大夫斷言此生修練無望，至於灰曜，則是年紀尚輕，黑耀打算再過個一年，再開始帶領灰曜修練。

　　看看攙扶著自己的灰曜以及面前的黑耀，狼老淡淡一笑，或許，這便是他追求的生活方式，平靜又悠閒自得。

　　在兩人的陪同下，狼老來到了村裡的廣場，今天，是村落特地為狼老舉辦的宴會，慶祝狼老來到村落中已經兩年了。

　　狼老在村內受到許多人尊敬，除了因為他寫得一手好字之外，還有他那神奇的醫術，村內乃至於鄰近的村，都有不少人受過他的幫助。

　　但狼老自己也不清楚，為何懂得這麼多關於藥草以及治病的知識……

　　當日的宴會，非常盛大熱鬧，諸多獸人少年圍著狼老，嘰嘰喳喳地要狼老說故事……

　　一天又一天，狼老也不知道自己為何一直待在青雲村內，不斷的思考不斷的找尋，記憶依然是一片空白。

　　從何而來？又要到何處去？

　　這完全是一個問題。

　　又或許在他的內心最深處。有一種就此安定下來的念頭，那麼的安詳悠閒。

　　轉眼，又是一年過去，狼老應該要滿一百歲了。

　　狼老還是和往常一樣，寫寫書法，給村裡人看看病，日子過得很充實。

　　今日，不知道為何，狼老覺得空氣似乎彌漫著些許壓抑，仿佛有什麼不好的事情要發生一樣。

　　沒多久，狼老就知道自己的感覺得到了確認。

　　一群長相兇惡的盜匪進村了。

　　整個村的人都被集中起來，老人小孩男人女人，一個個瑟瑟發抖。

　　「每個人頭算一百顆下品玄晶，拿不出來就死。」一個穿著輕甲的高瘦貓獸人說道，手中把玩著一柄短刀。

　　誰都不想死。但面對一群盜匪，他們就如同綿陽一樣，沒有多少反抗之力。

　　「一百下品玄晶太多了，我們根本拿不出來。」黑耀站在最前方，一手持劍橫在身前，盯著眼前的十幾個盜匪沉聲說道。身上自然而然的散發出一股如山嶽般的氣勢，難以撼動。

　　「你就是青雲村裡唯一的武者吧，看起來有些實力，給你一個面子，每個人五十顆。」十幾名盜匪的頭領，是一個有著絡腮鬍子的人族狀漢，強壯如同鐵塔般的身形充滿壓迫。

　　「五十枚？」黑耀的眉心緊皺，不要說五十枚了，就算是每個人五枚下品玄晶，青雲村的人也拿不出來，因為青雲村內多半是沒有修練的普通人，通用的貨幣是凡人用的金幣、銀紙，而玄晶，可是修練者在用的！

　　「不想死就快點交出玄晶。」人族壯漢雙眼一瞪，兇光仿佛化為實質般，令人肝膽俱裂。

　　狼老就站在人群當中，蒼老的身軀仿佛被風一吹就會飛起，但他面色平靜，臨危不亂，雙手交叉放在拐杖上方，似乎感染了站在身側的灰曜。

　　「還請各位留一條活路，這村內大多是普通人。」黑耀深吸一口氣，沉聲說道，對方十幾人，一個個都是修練者，實力最低都有練氣境九層，兇神惡煞，自己能否敵得過還是一個未知數，更別說保護住身後那些村裡的相親們了。

　　「你接我一刀，能接住，我就放過你們這次。」人族壯漢笑道。

　　「好。」耀深吸一口氣，調動一身力量，長劍橫在身前，瞬間仿佛化為一座古老的山嶽，巍然不動。

　　「氣海境初期，有點本事。」人族壯漢微微一怔，隨即獰笑，拔出背後大刀，也不見他怎麼蓄勢，直接一刀劈斬而出，刀光裂空，兇猛無比，直接劈過十幾公尺斬殺在黑耀身上，被黑耀持劍抵禦住。

　　只是，人族壯漢的實力顯然要超出黑耀許多，這一刀，根本就難以抵擋，黑耀整個人倒飛而出，手中長劍更是脫手高高飛起，在陽光下閃爍著光芒。

　　那一刀，擊碎了整個青雲村人的希望。

　　「黑叔！」

　　「黑叔你沒事吧？」

　　一個個被黑耀帶著修練的少年紛紛跑了過去，只可惜他們現在才剛剛踏入練氣境，只有練氣境一層的修為，完全不是那十多個盜匪的對手。

　　而黑耀的長劍凌空翻了幾圈，不偏不倚，剛好插在狼老的腳邊，明晃晃的銀色劍身，讓灰曜嚇了一跳，隨即他便發現，狼老的目光緊緊盯著那把長劍，好像在發呆，又好像在思考著什麼，他無法形容那是一種什麼樣的眼神，甚至，他都認為狼老好像很想拿起那把劍！

　　「我……我擋住你一刀了，說話算話……」黑耀抹掉嘴角的血液，強撐著站好，一步一步走出去，走到原本的位置，艱難的說道。

　　「一個氣海境初期可以接住一刀，的確很不錯。」那人族狀漢笑道，他可是一名氣海境後期的修練者。

　　他那一刀可沒有絲毫留手的意思，完全是要將對方給斬殺，但沒想到的是，對方竟然硬撐了下來。

　　「不過我看得出來你就快要死了，所以那一刀，你沒有抗住，快把玄晶交出來，不然我今日就屠村！」人族壯漢冷冷地笑道，揮了揮手中的大刀，威脅意味濃厚。

　　如此不留後路，激發了青雲村人的血性，一個個操起鋤頭棍棒等武器要與十幾個盜匪拼命。

　　只是，身為普通人的他們，根本不是對方的對手，一衝上去立刻就被砍倒好些人，一個個倒下，鮮血橫流一地，觸目驚心。

　　「灰曜，快帶狼老走！」一名跟著黑耀修練的狼人少年一咬牙，伸手抓向插在地面上的長劍。

　　只是，一隻瘦弱且有著一些皺紋的手，比他更早抓住那把劍，這少年認得，那是狼老慣於寫字的右手。

　　當那長劍從上空墜落，落在腳邊時，便吸引了狼老的目光。

　　仿佛冥冥之中的牽引，他的目光被直接吸住，一種無法形容的感覺，發自內心，發自靈魂深處。

　　仿佛有一道聲音在不斷的重復：拿起那把劍……拿起那把劍……拿起那把劍……

　　內心很渴望，發自靈魂深處的渴望，前所未有的強烈，讓狼老做出了他從未想過的選擇，拿起那把劍。

　　或許，拿起那把劍，他就能知道，自己從何處而來？要到何處而去？

　　「狼老，你快和灰曜離開！」那狼人少年先是一愣，繼而低聲說道，十萬火急。

　　他知道狼老的年紀已經很大了，走幾步路就得停下來喘一會，雖然每一次他都很好奇，為何狼老和村中其他的老者不太一樣，從未臥病過。

　　而且，狼老想拿這柄劍做什麼？他提得起一柄重量不輕的精鐵劍？

　　沒有理會對方，當他的右手握住劍柄的剎那，一種難以言喻的觸感彌漫了他的全身。

　　呼喊聲、慘叫聲、笑聲、風聲……一切一切的聲音，漸漸遠去，直到聽不見，如同從整個世界消失，舉世孤立。

　　唯獨……手中劍依舊在。

　　仿佛手臂的延伸、仿佛是從他的身體裡長出來的，那是一種血脈相連的感覺，那是一種深入靈魂之中的感覺。

　　這種感覺，讓狼老深深的為之著迷、為之沉醉、為之難以蘇醒。

　　但，他仿佛又醒了。

　　一劍在手，腦海之中，似乎閃過了無數的畫面，都是劍光……



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十七幕：劍，在手！


　　無數的劍光消失，狼老的思緒也漸漸飄回，四周的聲音從模糊變得清晰，讓自己意識到，身處何處。

　　他正處於極度的危險之中，一個個村民，正被盜匪屠殺，倒在血泊之中。

　　現在，不是他追究那種感覺的時候。

　　手中的長劍在輕輕的震動，不是害怕不是畏懼，而是一種讓狼老感到陌生又熟悉的激動。

　　出劍！出劍！出劍！

　　心底一個聲音不斷響起，一遍遍的呼喚自己。

　　下意識的，循著內心的呼喚，狼老左手放開拐杖，右手一揮，輕描淡寫，沒有任何氣勢一般的揮出了手中之劍。

　　然而，當那一劍揮出之後，一個正舉起大刀要砍殺一個村名的盜匪渾身一顫，仿佛被施展定身術般的頓住，下一秒，他的脖子上出現一條血色紅線，直接往後栽倒。

　　一劍斃命！

　　如此的清晰如此的明顯，以至於在瞬間，吸引了所有人的目光。

　　「是誰？」人族壯漢暴怒，竟然在一個小小的村莊裡，損失了一名手下，而且還是在這座村莊唯一的修練者被他打成重傷致死無力出手的情況下，這無異於在狠狠的打他臉。

　　人族壯漢兇狠的目光一掃而過，被他目光掃過的人都不由得往後退了幾步，最後，他的目光落在手持長劍的狼老身上。

　　而其餘的盜匪也停下手邊的動作，目光都停在狼老身上。

　　他們露出疑惑，這一身白色長袍的老狼人，完全感覺不到強大的氣血波動，就是一個普通人的樣子，還是老態龍鍾的，比普通人還不如。

　　而且，他還站在那麼遠的地方，不可能是他出的手。

　　但人族壯漢不管，是誰出手都無關緊要，這裡的人都要死，尤其是被他盯上的那個老狼人。

　　「你，出來受死！」人族壯漢刀指狼老，出聲喝道。

　　狼老邁開腳步，仿佛真的要去送死一樣。

　　「狼老，不要去。」灰曜和那狼人少年連忙抓向他的衣袖，他們並不知道，剛才那個盜匪，正是狼老所殺。

　　只是，他們伸手卻落空，那白色的袍袖從他們的手中自然滑落。

　　就像是天空的一朵白雲，那麼的隨心所欲，從他們兩人的眼前滑過，看似緩慢，卻仿佛迅速的往前飄去，有一種說不出的從容瀟灑。

　　狼老的年紀不是應該很大了嗎？

　　「我聽說這個村裡有個狼老，很有本事，說的就是你吧？老不死的，能有什麼本事？」人族壯漢獰笑道，右手五指握緊，響起令人頭皮發麻的聲音。

　　狼老沒有回應，他一臉淡然。

　　「來人，把他給我抓起來打一頓再殺了！」人族壯漢喝道。

　　「是，三首領。」十幾個盜匪齊聲喊道，一個個衝向狼老，如猛獸環伺獵物一般。

　　村民們，尤其是灰曜更是著急不已，大步衝過來要救狼老。

　　只見狼老持劍的右手動了，慢慢抬起，任何一個人都可以清楚的看到他的動作，那上百公斤，只適合修煉者使用的精鐵劍在狼老手中彷彿沒有任何重量，往前方劃過一道圓弧，那揮出的一劍，如此的簡單，甚至簡單到簡陋的地步。

　　偏偏就是那麼簡陋的一劍，十幾個盜匪突然一動也不動，下一秒，他們的脖子上，都出現了一抹血色，同一時間栽倒在地，氣絕身亡。

　　只要不是擁有元神的靈玄境強者，心臟、咽喉、腦部都還是致命部位，只要受創，一定會死。

　　「是你！」人族壯漢震驚不己，下一秒，一身氣海境後期的力量徹底爆發，足以將一座山丘劈開的力量，豪不保留地釋放出來，一刀劈向狼老。

　　只是，那強橫的令人窒息的一刀劈出之後，狼老卻不閃不避，而是揮劍。

　　如同畫畫寫字一般的信手揮出，那一劍，仿佛切開豆腐似的將驚人的刀光切開，消失於無形之中，沒有絲毫力量波動；沒有絲毫的氣勢，就是那麼的簡單，那麼的隨心所欲，卻蘊含著無以倫比的致命危機。

　　一劍，劃過了他的脖子，斃命當場。

　　所有人都呆住了，尤其是身受重傷的黑耀。

　　難以想像，這個在他們青雲村裡住了兩年多時間，年老衰弱的狼老，竟然是一個用劍高手。

　　「難道是凝元境高手？甚至在凝元之上？」黑耀不禁猜測，隨即又推翻了自己的猜測，因為他曾經看過凝元強者出手，的確可以一招斬殺氣海境，但往往是聲勢浩大，震撼力十足，如狼老這般，只是輕描淡寫的隨手一劍，不帶絲毫力量波動以及氣勢，卻能一劍秒殺一名氣海境後期的高手。

　　想起來，就讓人感到毛骨悚然。

　　這，連靈玄境強者也做不到吧？

　　「難道，是神遊境強者？」黑耀不知道，因為他連靈玄境強者都沒見過，更不用說靈玄之上的神遊境強者了。

　　「謝謝你的劍。」黑耀恍惚之際，狼老已經將長劍反手，劍柄遞到他的面前。

　　「狼老，我已經撐不住了，這劍，在你手裡更好。」黑耀虛弱的說道。

　　「狼老，救救黑叔吧。」還活著的狼人少年們哀求道。

　　狼老也沒有辦法，除劍之外，他只是一個年邁的狼人，盡管可以治病，卻需要用藥，黑耀不是病，是傷，還是那種足以在短時間內致命的重傷。

　　「若我有以前的能力，或許可以完全治好他……」

　　一個念頭不經意的冒出來，狼老愣住了，為何自己會有這樣的想法？

　　難道自己以前，真的是一個很了不起的人？

　　想想也是，似乎什麼都懂，不經意之間發現，原來他持劍可以那麼厲害，以前的他很厲害，也很正常吧。

　　或許，是神遊境強者也說不定？

　　只是，以前的自己到底如何？

　　不知道，腦子一片空白。

　　也許，持劍走下去，就能找回曾經的記憶。

　　狼老無力救回黑耀，黑耀也支撐不下去，噴出一口鮮血後，整個人倒地，氣絕身亡。

　　青雲村要辦一場後事，這一次，死於盜匪屠刀之下的人不少，屍體足足有三十幾具，被簡單的用茅草裹起來排列好，連同黑耀的屍體在內，村裡每個人的眼睛都哭紅了。

　　站在旁邊，狼老說不出是什麼感受。

　　或許曾經的自己，早已經見慣了生離死別。

　　但不知道為何，內心深處還是湧現一絲的感傷。

　　辦過喪事之後，狼老找到了村裡最有威望的人，同時也是最博學的人，嗯，除了他自己之外。

　　那些盜匪，正是來自白青山中的白青盜匪，修煉者眾多，無惡不作，附近的一品級城鎮澟雲城也曾派遣過大軍進行剿殺，但無奈白青盜匪的大本營身處險地，易守難攻，並且強者不少，就算是澟雲城出動氣海境強者，最終也無可奈何。

　　至於氣海境之上的凝元強者，澟雲城卻是沒有。

　　「那些盜匪必須除。」狼老做出了這麼一個決定，自從他持劍開始，他便萌生了離開青雲村的想法，出去闖，追尋他的記憶。

　　要離開，首先就得除掉一些後患，往後的他不清楚，但近期的，就是那群白青盜匪。

　　如果可以的話，給青雲村留下一絲希望，一些東西，讓他們可以自強不息，離開，才更安心。

　　狼老找上了灰曜，讓灰曜帶路，去白青山上。

　　灰曜只是一個普通人，雖然力量比同齡人更大，但要登上妖獸遍地危機四伏的白青山，依然是毫無生存希望。

　　但，狼老有自信，憑手中一劍，哪怕天崩地裂，他也護住身邊之人。

　　縱然是神，也休想奪走其性命。

　　另外一方面，狼老也是打算培養灰曜，教他練劍。

　　作為來到青雲村後接觸最多的人，灰曜的性子他很清楚，或許還有些年幼，但很有決心和毅力，適合練劍。

　　在持劍之前，這些想法，狼老是一點也沒有。

　　灰曜欣然同意，畢竟他被當日持劍的狼老給震撼到了。

　　只是，不知道為什麼，原本連走路都要拄著柺杖或者他人攙扶的狼老，在持劍之後，卻能自己走路了，這是灰曜和眾多村民都搞不懂的一點，當然，身為普通人的他們，見識有限。

　　抬頭仰望自己前方的狼老，灰曜滿臉的震驚。

　　因為這一路走來，所遇上的猛獸、妖獸，哪怕是堪比氣海境圓滿高手的妖獸，都擋不住狼老的一劍。

　　那一劍揮出，相隔上百公尺，便能將妖獸擊斃，無法接近一絲一毫。

　　很快地，他們就來到白青盜匪的大本營，果然，是一處易守難攻的險境，怪不得澟雲城出動大軍也無可奈何。

　　狼老一劍擊斃兩名守門的盜匪，倘若無人般的走入大門，灰曜緊隨，一邊張望，無數的目光從四面八方齊聚而至，先是錯愕，繼而兇光驚人。

　　「你們兩個是誰？來這幹什麼？」

　　「一頭老狼和一頭小狼可以到這裡來？」

　　一個個盜匪從四面八方包圍過來，人族獸族都有，厲聲喝問。

　　「殺人。」狼老的語氣平淡且自然，而後又補充道：「殺你們。」

　　話音落下，狼老一劍揮出，劍光細微，無聲無息，周圍的一群盜匪，足足有幾十個之多，全部都定住了，然後齊齊倒地。

　　「灰曜，你可要看好，這是我要傳授給你的意天劍式。」狼老說道，一步跨出，身形一閃，如鬼魅般的突進，精準的閃爍出現在每一個盜匪的面前，一閃即逝。

　　灰曜徹底傻眼了。

　　狼老的身體不是很弱嗎？

　　怎麼會有這樣的速度。

　　「心之所向……劍之所至……」

　　那聲音，仿佛來自天外，傳入灰曜耳中，直透腦海深處，頓時讓他生出無數的感悟。

　　一劍一殺，每一劍的角度都完全不同，卻都簡單到極致，無可閃避也無可抵禦。

　　不過短短十幾秒的時間，能夠看到的數百名盜匪，全部變成了屍體倒在地面上。

　　「閣下到底是誰？」白青盜匪團的大首領和副首領都出現了，看到滿地的屍體時，神色凝重，一面問道，一面鎖定狼老，卻驚訝的發現，那人身上竟然沒有半分氣血波動和力量波動，就像是一個普通人。

　　要知道，越是強大的修練者，氣血就越是強橫，像大首領這樣的氣海境極限強者，一身氣血如大江長河之水，十分驚人，充滿了壓迫性，修為不如他的人站在面前都會感到不舒服，仿佛被束縛一樣。

　　為何感覺不到此人的氣血波動？

　　難道是修為超越氣海境的強者？

　　但這也不可能啊，修為在氣海之上的強者，那可是凝元強者，不僅有著強悍的力量，更掌握氣海境高手所沒有的境界，完全可以開宗立派，哪裡會去理會白青盜匪這樣的小勢力。

　　要知道，就算是氣海境極限強者在凝元境強者眼裡，也不算什麼，不過是強壯一些的螞蟻罷了。

　　何況此人怎麼看，都是一個狼人老頭子，怎麼可能是超越氣海境的凝元境強者？

　　但是，四周的數百具屍體卻無法作假，其中不僅有練氣境，還有部分是氣海境。

　　狼老沒有回答，身形一閃，出現在二首領面前，二首領也是一尊氣海境高手，爆發之下，擁有十分可怕的力量。

　　但在狼老面前，他連反應都來不及，直接倒地斃命，讓大首領毛骨悚然，一劍斬出。

　　然而，大首領一劍帶起的恐怖風壓逼近狼老時，卻化為一股清風拂面吹過。

　　狼老出劍，意天劍式！

　　一劍，貼著大首領的長劍，仿佛無限延伸般的，點殺在大首領的眉心之處，大首領渾身一顫，倒地身亡。

　　灰曜目瞪口呆，他可是聽說過，白青盜匪的大首領是一個實力非常可怕的修練者，就連澟雲城的強者都奈何不得，現在，竟然被狼老一劍給殺死了。

　　「灰曜，記住，除惡務盡。」狼老說道，將整個白青盜匪團的盜匪都全部擊殺，而盜匪身上的一些好東西，自然是不會放過，剛好，那個大首領身上有一件空間腰帶，狼老將它交給灰曜，囑咐灰曜要收好，千萬不能暴露。

　　之後，兩人便下山，返回青雲村。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十八幕：意天劍宗


　　當青雲村的人知道白青盜匪已經被狼老給鏟除時，激動得不得了，當晚就進行了慶祝。

　　因為失去了白青盜匪的威脅，他們以後就可以更好的生活。

　　狼老並沒有著急離開青雲村，而是暫時留下來，因為他必須教導灰曜和其他少年修煉。

　　狼老所能傳授的，就是劍法，也是他自己所編撰出來的劍法，總共有兩門。

　　第一門，就是意天劍式，是精華，只有一劍，卻千變無窮，講究隨心所欲，心之所向，劍之所至，看似簡單，實則玄奧無窮，威力會隨著練劍者對劍的認知而不斷的提升。

　　第二門，叫做神荒劍法，是一門很基礎的劍法，當然，基礎是相對於狼老而言，自從持劍之後，腦海之中關於劍的感悟不斷湧現，讓他懂得很多很多，只是他並不知道，那些感悟放在這個世界，無人能及。

　　當然，以狼老那樣的劍道感悟所創造出來的基礎劍法，絕對不簡單。

　　神荒劍法，可以說是囊括了一切劍法的精髓，將神荒劍法練好，勝過修煉萬千劍法，對於這點，狼老可是相當有自信。

　　包括灰曜在內，青雲村內總共有十八個少年隨著狼老練劍，全部都修煉神荒劍法。

　　這門劍法，看似簡單，但是卻一點都不簡單，越是修煉，就越會發現其中的浩瀚之處。

　　至於意天劍式，只有灰曜一個人修煉，其他少年，狼老並不打算傳授。

　　神荒劍法不算對狼老而言不算什麼，但意天劍式卻是他的心血，真正的精髓所在，屬於獨門劍道，自然不會輕易傳授出去。

　　此外，他對意天劍式也有一種說不出來的熟悉感，當初，他創造出這門劍式時，直覺想到的就是意天劍式這一個名字，狼老也不清楚為何會取這名字。

　　或許，和他曾經的記憶有關吧？

　　除了劍法之外，還需要修煉方法，畢竟他們不是狼老，沒有他那樣的能力。

　　修煉方法來自於白青盜匪兩大首領的修煉功法，那兩門功法被狼老輕易的吃透之後，提取其中的精髓，再融合自己的感悟，最終創造出一門功法，取名為天荒訣。

　　憑著這一門天荒訣，足夠灰曜等少年修煉到靈玄境層次，至於後續的修煉，就看他們自己的努力了。

　　狼老，只是一個引路人，帶領他們走上劍修之路，僅此而已。

　　師父領進門，修行在個人，日後，狼老便任由他們去成長，經歷風風雨雨，唯有如此，才能成為真正的強者。

　　有狼老的盡心教導，又有白青盜匪得到的種種靈藥補益，十七個少年的修為提升很快，劍法的修煉也很順利。

　　一轉眼，五年的時間過去了。

　　狼老的年紀，恐怕已經破百歲了，而他的體質終於勝過普通人許多，堪比練氣境修煉者，至於灰曜等十八個少年狼人的提升也是很可觀，一個個都成為氣海境高手，其中灰曜的進度最超前，已經是氣海境圓滿高手。

　　五年的修煉，提升的不僅僅是修為，連帶著神荒劍法也修煉得十分不錯，並且在這五年的生死戰鬥中得到了磨礪，各自有所收獲，演變出各自的風格來。

　　尤其是灰曜，更為出色，並且他的意天劍式也初具成效。

　　一切，都已經妥當了，也該是離開的時候了。

　　狼老離開村莊時，全村的人都出來歡送他

　　※

　　山峰足足有上千公尺高，高聳入雲，看不到山頂的情況，一道白色身影站在山腳，抬頭仰望這處氣勢恢弘的高山。

　　狼老左手提劍，就這麼抬頭看著，仿佛要看到天荒地老。

　　他不知道自己到底在看什麼，也不知道為何而看，只是隨心所欲。

　　雪山之巔，蒼白的世界。

　　狼老卻席地而坐，劍放在雙腿上，似乎感覺不到絲毫的寒意。

　　他依然在看著，看著眼前的白色，看著無盡落雪飛舞。

　　烈陽高照，號稱生命禁區的沙漠。

　　縱然是凝元之上的強者，也不願意進入這樣的地方，此時，卻有白色的身影慢慢行走，一步一步踏出。

　　狼老就這麼走著，用他的腳步，行走於這個世界。

　　日復一日、年復一年……

　　狼老走得很慢，又是走走停停，有時候會盯著一株小草一片樹葉發呆上大半天，有時候又會在一個地方一住就是大半個月甚至更久。

　　有時候興致一起，拔出長劍舞動，沒有絲毫章法，完全是隨心所欲，將自己將劍交給心，一練就是數天數夜。

　　歲月流逝，不知不覺，便是二十年過去。

　　「哈哈哈！我終於突破，成就神遊境強者了，哈哈哈！」一道猖狂的大笑聲響徹天地，一道身影自一座山洞內飛出，氣勢浩大，驚天動地。

　　隨即，那身影飛掠而過時，看到了一道坐在山巔的白色身影。

　　「哼，螻蟻。」這神遊境強者一聲冷笑，直接一拳打出，打算將那白色身影連同那座山轟碎。

　　但當他出掌的剎那，似乎看到一雙明亮的藍色眼睛，深邃浩瀚如宇宙星空，一抹劍光在眼前放大，他仿佛看到了無盡星空，隨後，如中箭的鳥兒一般，身形微微一顫，從高空墜落。

　　任你神遊強者，也擋不住一劍。

　　收劍入鞘，神色平靜，狼老起身，離開這盤坐了一個月的山峰，慢慢下山，繼續前行。

　　沒有特定的方向、沒有特別的目的，一切，都交給自己的心、交給自己的劍。

　　隨後，又是五年的時間過去……

　　狼老依舊在行走著，他的體質似乎在慢慢地改善，他也漸漸的知道了，劍法是有境界高低之分的。

　　基礎、劍元、劍靈、劍宗、劍魂、人劍合一、心中有劍、天地之劍以及最後的神境。

　　而自己的劍法境界，已經達到了天境極限，往上，便是只存在於傳說之中的神境，那到底是怎麼樣的一種境界，狼老不知道。

　　但是，他又很想知道。

　　十年！

　　二十年！

　　三十年！

　　四十年！

　　五十年！

　　轉眼，便是百年過去了。

　　狼老依舊還在行走。

　　這個世界很遼闊，哪怕是神遊境強者全力飛行，花費上萬年時間，也難以圍繞一圈，更別說狼老是用普通人的速度行走了。

　　而百年過去，狼老還是原來的樣子，絲毫不顯更加蒼老。

　　一路的旅行，他殺過很多人，也救過很多人，留下了一個又一個的傳說，神荒劍法也隨著他的腳步，漸漸的擴散開去。

　　有的是他直接傳授，有的是他所刻下的劍痕被人學習。

　　無意間的一個舉動，讓神荒劍法被更多的人學習到，修煉著，傳承下去，漸漸的擴散到這個世界。

　　這世界中的東大陸上，一座山峰高聳入雲，這裡，有一個新興的宗派崛起……

　　「今日，便是我們意天劍宗開宗立派之日。」山峰上，已經是中年模樣的灰曜身穿白色長袍，背著長劍，帶領數百名白袍劍客整齊排列，一同跪拜，前面，則是一尊雕像……

　　白色的雕像卻栩栩如生，赫然是狼老的模樣。

　　一拜……二拜……三拜……總共九拜。

　　「記住，意天劍宗開宗祖師，便是意天劍式和神荒劍法的創造者——意天劍神！」灰曜的目光變得悠遠，有一絲的想念和無限的尊敬。

　　這差不多兩、三百年的時間，他從一個凡人不斷的成長起來，直至今日，被人稱為意天劍王，開創意天劍宗，修為，已經是神遊境七層，也算得上是一方強者了。

　　這段歲月下來，神荒劍法和意天劍式帶給他的好處極大極大，讓他擁有越級戰鬥的能力，尤其是那無比強悍的意天劍式，越是修煉下去就越覺得其博大精深，如宇宙星空一般的浩瀚，無窮無盡。

　　當年，他曾經還是凝元境時，曾以意天劍式一劍擊殺一名靈玄境二品的強敵，引發整個修煉界極大的震動，要知道，小層次之間的跨越挑戰擊殺不算什麼，但大境界之間的差距太大太大，如天淵之別，能保命已經不錯，更不要說斬殺了。

　　但灰曜卻做到了！憑著意天劍式！

　　「傳我意天劍宗之令，凡修煉神荒劍法者，皆可入我劍宗。」意天劍王灰曜說道。

　　這消息，將會隨著意天劍宗的弟子們以及前來觀禮的眾多修練者們散播開去，慢慢的傳遍整個世界。

　　同時，灰曜也希望，狼老可以聽到這個消息。

　　不然世界太大了，他也不知道到哪裡去尋找狼老。

　　至於當年在青雲村被狼老親自指點的十七個狼人少年，如今也都是靈玄境高手，一個個都是意天劍宗的開宗立派元老，一個個實力也十分強大，橫行靈玄境這個境界，難尋敵手。

　　有劍王也有諸多靈玄境高手坐鎮，門下還有許多凝元境、氣海境和許多練氣境，意天劍宗站穩了腳跟，開始發展起來，隨著意天劍王的一道令發出，不少修煉神荒劍法的人紛紛趕來，拜入意天劍宗門下。

　　他們所修煉的神荒劍法，絕大多數都是從他人之處學到的，往往不夠完整，修煉下去，難以取得什麽成效。

　　而根據消息，意天劍宗的祖師意天劍神，正是傳下神荒劍法之人，唯有在意天劍宗內才能夠修煉到最正宗的神荒劍法，甚至還有傳說中，那能夠讓人跨越大境界斬殺強敵的意天劍式。

　　這吸引力無比巨大，甚至還有超凡境強者，也就是劍皇來到了意天劍宗。

　　超凡境之上，則為入聖境，號稱帝級強者，但這個世界，入聖境強者，雖然存在，卻都深居簡出，或者進入一些禁地探索，平時很難以見到，超凡境強者便屬於最頂尖。

　　至於入聖境之上的聖王境強者，不知道是否存在。

　　幸好那劍皇很有禮貌，拜入意天劍宗，學習最正宗的神荒劍法，成為意天劍宗的太上長老，還開始修煉意天劍宗的真傳意天劍式。

　　有了一尊劍皇坐鎮，意天劍宗一躍成為更加強大的宗門，蓬勃發展。

　　轉眼，又是一百年過去。

　　意天劍宗的宗主意天劍王突破，成就意天劍皇，成為超凡境強者。

　　但本來應該是舉行慶典的一日，卻有一大群人來到了意天劍宗的山門，一出手，就打傷了兩名鎮守山門的弟子，引出了灰曜這名宗主以及一眾靈玄境長老。

　　「來者何人？為何出手傷害我劍宗弟子？」在灰曜的示意下，一名靈玄境長老出聲喝道。

　　「我們是萬羅劍宗的人，今天是來向你們討個交代。」在萬羅劍宗此次領頭人的示意下，一名身穿黑色長袍，陰陽怪氣的老者走上前來說道：「你們意天劍宗的弟子在之前登天域中的生死擂台上殺了我們萬羅劍宗的第一線天才弟子，此事，你們要給我們一個交代。」

　　討交代是一回事，過來之前他們還刻意將消息給大肆宣傳出去，因為他們想讓整個東大陸乃至於其餘大陸看看，意天劍宗將會如何屈辱地臣服在他們萬羅劍宗面前。

　　所以周遭，還有不少跟來看熱鬧的人，足足有上萬多人。

　　「登天域的生死擂台，雙方都有簽定生死條約，且有登天城一方的強者作證，為何我們要給你們一個交代？」意天劍宗的靈玄境長老反問道，語氣中充滿了不滿。

　　生死擂台上的生死決鬥，都得經過雙方同意，並簽下生死提約，一共三份，而且都有各自的神識印記，絲毫不能做假，事後也不能有任何報仇行動，沒想到，萬羅劍宗這等大勢力，竟然不顧規矩，直接殺上門來。

　　「嘿嘿，就憑我們萬羅劍宗有劍聖坐鎮，而死去的天才弟子正是本宗劍聖老祖的親傳弟子，你們今天要麼交出意天劍式，要麼滅門。」萬羅劍宗的老者繼續說道，對於萬羅劍宗的實力，他是相當有自信，意天劍宗就算再強大，卻沒有劍聖級強者，也就是聖王境強者坐鎮。

　　而入聖境和聖王境之間的差距，極大極大。

　　「萬羅劍宗的諸位，還請不要強人所難，意天劍式是我劍宗的鎮宗絕學，是不會給你們的。」灰曜站出來開口說道，身為意天劍宗當代宗主，他自然得站出來處理這件事，捍衛意天劍式這門由狼老所傳下來的獨門劍道。

　　意天劍式，可是狼老的心血，是絕不會輕易外傳的。

　　「很好，那從今天開始，意天劍宗就此除名。」萬羅劍宗此行的代表說道，他，也是一名劍聖，而且還是中階聖王，一名聖王境六重天的劍修。

　　他一步踏出，就有一股強悍的劍意散發而出，鎮壓向意天劍宗的一行人，許多實力較弱的弟子、長老，紛紛感到身體一陣陣刺痛，不得不退入山門之內。

　　如此強大的劍意，也驚動了意天劍宗內的那尊太上長老，匆匆破關而出，來到了山門外，可惜，他的修為只比灰曜強上一些，面對一尊聖王境劍修，可能還不是對方的對手。

　　然而，就在灰曜打算拚死一戰時，雙方之間的虛空陡然出現一絲漣漪，緊接著，一道白色的身影從虛空之中走出。

　　一身白色長袍、一身白色毛髮，蒼老的臉上有著些許皺紋，唯獨那一雙眼睛，是深邃的天藍色，左手提著一柄長劍。

　　而隨著這道身影的出現，那劍聖級的可怕劍意頓時煙消雲散，彷彿不存在過一樣。

　　來人，正是消失已久的狼老，意天劍神。

　　消失了三百年的狼老，今日，終於回到了意天劍宗的山門，回到了灰曜的面前。

　　「狼老……」灰曜的神色中，有震驚，有喜悅，也有感動，因為狼老回來了，這名替青雲村，替他們做出不少貢獻的狼人老者。

　　「拜見師祖！」一名當初經過狼老親自指點的狼人少年立刻跪下，恭敬地說道，身後，那無數意天劍宗的弟子，不管是剛入門的記名弟子、內門弟子、核心弟子，亦或是天才弟子、執事、長老等等，全都紛紛跪下恭敬地喊道。

　　而那尊太上長老，也是行了一個最隆重的劍禮，那完全是後輩對於前輩以及比自己強的人所行的最高級劍禮。

　　「哼，一個什麼都不會的糟老頭也會是你們的開宗老祖師？笑話！」萬羅劍宗的一尊超凡境長老冷聲說道，將普通人奉為開宗老祖，這根本就是修煉界的笑話。

　　「你就是傳聞之中的狼老吧？現在快帶領你意天劍宗的所有人跪下，臣服我萬羅劍宗，並奉上意天劍式，本聖能作主，饒你們不死。」萬羅劍宗的那名劍聖一面拔出一把黑色長劍一面開口說道，別說一個超凡境強者，就算是一名入聖強者，在他眼中都跟螻蟻一樣，更何況還是一名普通人了。

　　但是，狼老的反應卻出乎他的意料。

　　「灰曜，你且看好，這是我要傳授給你的意天劍式的第二式。」狼老說道，但只有灰曜能聽得到他說什麼，因為狼老是用靈魂傳音的方式。

　　狼老拔出長劍，那是一把銀白色的長劍，顯然，是一柄不錯的長劍，已經不再是當初那把精鐵劍，而後，就是輕描淡寫且緩慢的一揮，在虛空之中畫出了一個圓。

　　一道銀白色劍光，簡單到極致，平凡到極限，卻彷彿穿越時空，穿過重重虛空，無中生有，將那名劍聖強者給圈了起來。

　　這一劍之下，彷彿有無數世界閃爍，有著一股開闢天地的味道，生生滅滅，生死輪迴，一切，盡在劍下演化而出。

　　後方的灰曜等人，完全被那簡單的一劍給震懾住，但唯有灰曜才能從這一劍中體會道一絲絲不同的奧妙，彷彿天地間的無數玄奧，盡在其中，被狼老的古樸劍術給詮釋出來。

　　至於其他的人，包括萬羅劍宗的人，卻沒有這樣的感悟，因為他們的境界不足，又或者是，這是狼老刻意為之，只讓灰曜可以感悟他劍中的一絲玄奧。

　　劍光閃爍，僅僅只在一瞬間，狼老已經將長劍收回鞘中，而後就這樣站在原地，神色依舊平靜

　　至於萬羅劍宗的那名劍聖，則是呆愣在原地，一動都不動，隨即，他手中的長劍掉落在地上，整個人身上的氣息如潮水般地迅速衰退，他的頭髮、眉毛以及鬍鬚飛快地變著花白，境界也開始跌落。

　　轉眼之間，他已經從一名聖王境的頂級強者，淪落為一個凡人，而且還是一名鬚髮皆白、身軀佝僂的老者，似乎就連保持站立，都得耗盡他所有力氣！

　　在場的所有人都驚呆了，一個個雙眼瞪大，不敢相信地看著這一幕！

　　一劍，就將一名劍聖給廢了！

　　狼老的實力究竟達到了什麼地步？聖王境巔峰？還是半神強者？

　　「太、太上長老大人！」萬羅劍宗的幾名長老立刻衝上前來攙扶住他們的太上長老，給他吞服幾顆聖藥，但全都沒用，他們的太上長老，已經成為了一個老邁的普通人，此生再也無法修煉，恐怕就連壽命也所剩不多了。

　　「我沒有殺他，所以快帶著你們的太上長老離開，再有下次，萬羅劍宗將會……」一道蒼老的聲音傳遍了全場，語氣相當平靜，卻莫名地帶有一絲令人無法反抗的威嚴存在。

　　「滅門。」

　　最後的兩字，傳入了在場的所有人耳中，其中蘊含著一股可怕的劍意，讓萬羅劍宗人馬中一些實力較弱的人頭痛欲裂，倒地哀嚎，而那些超凡境長老的元神也受到不少傷害，一個個口吐鮮血，已然受創，大驚之下，趕緊帶著已經變成普通老人的太上長老以及一眾弟子離開。

　　在萬羅劍宗的人離開後，狼老才轉過身來望向意天劍宗的所有人，嘴角帶著一絲笑意，神色間有一股欣慰和驕傲。

　　「灰曜見過師尊！感謝師尊指點！」灰曜行了一個最高級的劍禮，但只見狼老擺擺手。

　　「詠夜太上長老。」狼老淡淡地開口，卻讓意天劍宗那名劍皇渾身一顫，為何這名開宗老祖知道自己的名字？

　　「弟子在！」名為詠夜的太上長老回道。

　　「日後，意天劍宗便交給你和灰曜了，務必要將意天劍宗發揚光大，並且，維護意天劍宗的尊嚴以及宗旨。」狼老語調平靜，彷彿事不關己：「意天劍宗的弟子，不會主動招惹任何麻煩，但不代表我們懼怕麻煩。」

　　「弟子遵令！」所有意天劍宗的弟子包括詠夜在內都同時高呼出聲。

　　在意天劍宗待了一個月之後，狼老再次離去，而灰曜也再度進入閉關之中。

　　當日之事，也隨著在場的不少修練者口中傳了出去，漸漸地，傳遍了整個修煉界，再度造成一大轟動，成立數萬年，鼎鼎有名的萬羅劍宗的一尊劍聖，竟然被一劍廢掉。

　　而廢掉他的人還是意天劍宗從不露面的開山老祖，意天劍神。

　　但卻沒有人為萬羅劍宗感到同情，因為一切都是他們咎由自取，先是無視登天城的生死條約，事後上門算帳，還以大欺小，劍聖強者出手干預晚輩之間的事情，更揚言要意天劍宗交出鎮宗絕學，這如何不讓人發怒？

　　這個消息讓無數宗派勢力有了行動，紛紛攜帶厚禮前來意天劍宗，想要結交一番，就算不能結交，也盡可能不要與之為敵。

　　否則要是引出意天劍宗的開山老祖，那恐怕沒有人是他的對手，一劍之下，都得修為盡廢，淪落為年老衰弱之凡人，今生今世再也無法修煉，甚至，有可能直接在那一劍之下斃命。

　　隨後，又是五百年的時間過去了，意天劍宗宗主意天劍皇突破，成就意天劍帝，成為一尊入聖境劍修。

　　意天劍宗一下子成為這個世界的頂級勢力之一！

　　接著，又是一個五百年過去，意天劍帝再度突破，成就意天劍聖，天下驚動，無數勢力由宗主、門主一級的人物帶著厚禮上門來慶賀，就連萬羅劍宗，也是所有超凡境之上的強者盡出，在現任宗主的帶領下，帶著最隆重的禮物，上門前來來陪罪。

　　發展、發展，再發展！更多的人修煉神荒劍法，這個世界出現了越來越多的劍修，進入了劍道昌盛時代。




待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十九幕：劍神


　　狼老行走千年，卻沒有走出太遠，只是當他路過一些城鎮時卻發現，很多人都在練劍，就算是一些孩童也會手持木劍耍上幾下。

　　他發現，那些練劍人的劍法，有一絲神荒劍法的影子。

　　淡淡一笑，或許，他留下的些許傳承，正漸漸的擴散開去。

　　接著，又是一千年過去，狼老現身於意天劍宗後的第兩千年。

　　意天劍聖灰曜再度突破，成就半神境強者，被封為意天劍主！

　　意天劍宗一下子成為這個世界最頂尖的勢力！

　　宗門內弟子破萬，凝元境高手無數，就連超凡境的強者都有數十尊，入聖境的長老更是多達二十多位！

　　而且門內，還有一尊劍聖，詠夜劍聖！

　　這個世界，也慢慢變成了一個劍修的世界，也步入了劍修最鼎盛的大時代，一個個的劍道宗門興起，卻都以劍道聖地意天劍宗為首，他們也都知道，是意天劍神引領了劍道的昌盛，他是劍道時代的開辟者。

　　意天劍神這個稱呼，被越來越多的人知道。

　　神荒劍法，也成為了一門普及所有劍修的劍法。

　　※

　　千丈山巔，一身白袍的狼老拔劍起舞。

　　劍道大時代來臨，駭然間，狼老的精神恍惚，仿佛飛起，與天地融合為一，他如同神靈，俯瞰大地。

　　他看到了意天劍宗，巨大的宗門所在，無數身穿白色長袍的人在練劍。

　　神荒劍法！

　　宗門最深處，一個白袍老狼人在練劍，意天劍式。

　　白袍老狼人的眉目，有幾分熟悉，第一眼，狼老就認出對方，灰曜。

　　他的雙眼，掠過了整片世界，看到了無數的劍道宗門，看到了無數的練劍之人，不知不覺中，內心湧現了一陣難以言喻的感動，一瞬間，仿佛明悟了什麽。

　　「原來……這便是神境……」

　　摸著自己心口，狼老長長一嘆，腳下的整座高山瞬間崩解，化為虛無，又從虛無顯現重新凝聚，變成了一口巨劍，散發出無窮玄奧以及各色光芒。

　　劍是劍、人是劍、地是劍、天是劍、萬物也是劍、虛空同樣是劍、心亦是劍，劍在手、在身、在心、在任何一處，無處不在。

　　恐怖的氣息彌漫開去，驚動整個世界所有練劍者，不知不覺跪伏膜拜，一個個高呼『意天劍神』！

　　「原來……我叫蒼煌……」

　　「原來……我是天魔狼族的族長……」

　　手撫心口，一道道記憶閃現而出，狼老，也正是蒼煌，找回了自己所有的記憶，他的體質，再度經過一陣翻天地覆的變化。

　　「夜櫻，我記憶已經甦醒，妳等著我。」

　　一揮手中之劍，無聲無息，虛空裂開，對面，便是一片宇宙星空。

　　七大上界，戰事仍然持續著。

　　距離天魔狼族族長蒼煌‧伊亞諾特的消失，已經過去兩千年整，儘管全族哀弔，但天魔狼族卻更加的勇猛，獸界聯軍一方的眾多新生力量也隨之成長起來，補充到各個軍團之中。

　　當然，五界聯軍一方也同樣有新血不停投入戰場。

　　之後的戰爭不斷，但都是小規模的戰爭，就好像是在磨礪新軍一樣，雙方的損失都不大，活下來的，漸漸都從新丁變成了經驗豐富的戰士，甚至成為精銳。

　　但作為七大上界中排名前二的仙魔兩界，他們的資源更多，而且有魔族的生命層次是屬於第二次列，仙界同樣也有些接近第二次列的生命，所以同樣的成長時間，他們成長得更快更強。

　　漸漸的，獸界一方再次慢慢處於劣勢，曾經收復的界域又一個個被五界聯軍奪取改造。

　　這，終於引出了天魔狼族內，已經有數百萬年從未現身的太上長老，而且，還是三尊全部出現！

　　三尊天魔狼族太上長老，兩名老者一名中年人，渾身上下沒有一絲一毫的氣息散發而出，彷彿三名普通人。

　　「天劍，帶著第一禁衛軍守護好聖城。」三尊太上長老中看上去約莫三十多歲的那名年輕棕毛天魔狼開口說道，他身穿一襲白袍，氣宇軒昂。

　　「悉聽尊便，太上長老大人。」天劍恭敬地撫胸說道，在太上長老面前，哪怕他是第一天魔禁衛軍軍團長，也得抱以無比尊重。

　　因為三尊太上長老都是天魔狼族內輩份最高的三人，他們不僅實力恐怖，威望更是很高，絲毫不比作為族長的蒼煌差。

　　「黑犽、天雲，我們走吧。」年紀最大的那名白袍太上長老用蒼老的語氣說道，他是一名白狼獸人，有著一金一藍的雙瞳，名為無塵。

　　「仙魔兩界實在太過猖狂了，這一次非得讓他們血債血還。」另一名渾身黑毛的太上長老說道，他同樣是一身白袍，右耳上戴著一個金色耳環，雙瞳是寶石紅色，深邃得令人難以置信。

　　三尊太上長老兵分三路，前往正被圍攻的界域支援，其中以那名年輕太上長老的速度最快，他來到了一處高等界域，這裡正在被古界和天界的大軍圍攻著，其中更有古界四大家族之一，羅家的人馬。

　　天雲‧伊亞諾特，也就是這名看上去約莫三十多歲的太上長老，他一來到這處界域，二話不說，直接殺向了羅家的神皇境統領，一指一個，招招秒殺。

　　「獸界一方聽令，一個不留，全軍出擊！」天雲一面屠殺古界的神皇強者一面下令道，他的出現，讓獸界聯軍士氣大振，開啟了大反撲。

　　當然，天雲此舉也立刻引來古界和天界的歸虛巔峰神尊強者，每一尊都是九重天巔峰的可怕存在。

　　「天雲，你莫要囂張，今日我們便要取你狗命，祭奠我族人。」南宮家族的一尊太上長老說道，手持一柄金色的長劍殺向了天雲。

　　「金之天道？」天雲的眉毛一揚，雙手在胸前捏印，一道道磅礡的力量波棟從他身上散發而出，但他的這股力量卻不是神力，而是一種在場眾人都不清楚的力量。

　　但這股力量卻遠遠超過神力！

　　「通天訣……滅空一指。」天雲右手一指點出，一道無形波紋往前方瀰漫出去，接著，令人驚恐的一幕就發生了，南宮家族的那名太上長老的身軀直接被無形波紋給打出了一個大洞，而後化為漫天血肉飛散，神魂也飄散於天地間。

　　僅僅一指，就殺了一名歸虛巔峰神尊，這讓其他的神尊在一時之間都不敢上前，而天雲則是神色冷漠地望著眾人：「敢欺壓上我獸界，就該做好死的覺悟。」

　　而另一邊，無塵和黑犽兩尊太上長老也是展現出可怕的戰力，殺得五界聯軍眾多神尊連連敗退，身受重創。

　　其中無塵周身黑金色光芒閃耀，他的上空有天道蛟龍遊走，散發出驚人的氣勢，而他面對的，足足有十二位歸虛九重天巔峰神尊。

　　身為天魔狼族內年紀最大且輩分最高的的一尊太上長老，他的實力早已經登峰造極，距離那十重天之境只剩半步之遙。

　　無塵雙手後負，面對對方的攻擊，單靠那強悍的黑金色光芒就能抵擋，並發起可怕的反撲。

　　這，便是無塵修練的天魔亂天劍道！

　　「亂天劍‧劍嘯山河。」無塵右手一揚，成千上萬把由黑金色光芒凝聚而成的長劍射向了那十二名神尊以及他們身後的大軍，每一把劍都帶著恐怖的天道之力以及凌厲至極的氣息。

　　那十二名歸虛九重天神尊還能應付，但他們底下的士兵們可就慘了，一個個直接被長劍洞穿身體，神魂崩潰，一個個從空中摔落，殞落當場。

　　而黑犽，也是大開殺戒，落入他手中的神尊強者很快就被他給重創，甚至有得直接被擊潰神魂，形神俱滅。

　　無相魔天典。

　　這便是黑犽修練的武功，是一門練體與練氣同修的功法，因此他也主修練體天道，上空也有不少天道蛟龍，一身實力強悍無比。

　　三名天魔狼族太上長老出手之下，戰事漸漸逆轉，但奈何遠水就不了近火，還是有部分界域幾乎要被攻陷。

　　儘管在這兩千年內，獸界之中，又誕生出不少的英杰，一個個天資非凡，戰力驚人，他們組建一支又一支的奇兵，游走於各處的戰場之上，一次次的協助主力軍團抵御敵軍，一次次的對抗五界聯軍一方的軍團。

　　兩千年內，其中，所有的年輕一輩英杰當中，最為傑出的有兩人，都來自於天魔狼族。

　　當他們第一次展露鋒芒時，是兩人聯手斬殺了一尊魔族的神尊境二重天強者，而當時的他們，卻不是神尊境，只是神皇境極限強者。

　　很快，關於這兩名天魔狼族的一切被人挖掘出來。

　　極天劍聖尹無極‧伊亞諾特以及太天劍聖賽菲莉亞‧伊亞諾特

　　他們，還是出自於下界中一座低等界域，名為星羅界域，緊接著，人們更震驚了，因為當年的混天劍尊蒼煌，正是從星羅界域走出來的。

　　這兩名天魔狼族，分別出生於下界星羅界域中的兩處不同的天魔狼族部落，而且，還都是劍修！

　　最令人震驚的是，就是他們都有傳承於混天劍尊蒼煌，他們在一次的機遇下，得到了蒼煌留下的傳承，那便是混天劍道之下的衍生分支──『極天劍訣』以及『太天劍訣』，因此他們以不足一萬歲之齡，登臨神皇境十重天極限，此等實力，已經可以和神皇座第一的那位角逐了。

　　天魔無雙軍！

　　便是這兩名天魔狼族組建的奇兵，總數五百人，成員全都是天才一級的神皇境強者，其中更有七名位列在神皇座上的絕代神皇。

　　一番激戰，他們將魔族的一支奇兵滅殺，卻也被魔族強者追殺。

　　這，是一尊魔族的神尊境八重天強者，實力強橫無比，追殺之下，無雙軍不斷有人被殺死。

　　尹無極和賽菲利亞的實力強橫，聯手之下足以斬殺尋常的魔族破虛期神尊境強者，但對上歸虛期神尊強者，卻相差太大太大。

　　無雙軍戰士一個個自爆，企圖殺傷殺死魔族強者，卻很難以辦到，只能給尹無極和賽菲莉亞兩人爭取到一絲脫身的機會，卻也很渺茫。

　　「你們兩個逃不掉的。」那魔族神尊強者揮手之間，彷彿要將一切都給毀滅，緊緊追擊。

　　「賽菲莉亞，你先走，我來擋住他。」尹無極轉身，持劍橫在身前。

　　「我們聯手！」賽菲莉亞也跟著轉身。

　　「蒼煌前輩生死不明，妳要活下去，繼承他的混天劍道！」尹無極迅速說道。

　　「你們是在說你們的族長蒼煌嗎？他已經死了！」魔族神尊境強者追擊而至，卻沒有立刻動手將兩人殺死，而是揮手之間，化為兩條黑色的繩索，將他們束縛起來。

　　他的目的，也不是殺死尹無極和賽菲莉亞，而是要將他們活捉，帶回魔界去，經過化魔池轉化為魔族。

　　「就算是蒼煌重現，我也會將他打一頓，再抓回去。」抓到尹無極和賽菲莉亞兩人，這魔族神尊八重天強者很高興，因為他可以得到魔主的獎賞。

　　「若是蒼煌前輩在，一劍便可殺你。」尹無極冷喝道，鼓動一身力量，卻動彈不得。

　　「可惜，他已經死了。」魔族神尊強者笑道。

　　不過這時，這處界域的虛空突然現了一道數千公尺的裂痕，仿佛被利刃切開似的，無聲無息。

　　這一幕，讓魔族神尊強者一驚，立刻頓住身子，也讓尹無極兩人驚訝不已，紛紛盯著那裂痕。

　　在他們的注視當中，裂痕不斷的縮小，當縮小到十公尺時，一道身影仿佛閑庭漫步般的，從裂痕當中走出。

　　白色的長袍散發出樸素的氣息，不帶絲毫煙火，白色的毛髮散發出絲絲光澤，有些炫目，那一雙天藍色的雙瞳，清澈且深邃，浩瀚無比。

　　「蒼煌前輩……」尹無極和賽菲莉亞出聲說道。

　　此人，正是一劍破界而來的蒼煌，也是留下極天劍訣以及太天劍訣的天魔狼！

　　聽到聲音，蒼煌轉頭看去，臉上露出一抹欣慰的微笑。

　　「尹無極、賽菲莉亞，你們也來到了上界了……」一聲招呼，讓尹無極和賽菲莉亞確定，此人就是上界天魔狼族族長，那個令五大上界聞風喪膽的混天劍尊蒼煌。

　　他，並沒有死，也回來了。

　　「你是蒼煌！你竟然沒死！」魔族神尊強者臉色大變，隨即察覺到，這蒼煌的身上，並沒有什麼強大的氣息波動，就好像是一個普通人似的。

　　而且，一絲一毫都沒有。

　　要知道，他可是歸虛期神尊強者，神魂之力無比強大，就算是九重天境的神尊也無法如此完美的遮蔽自己的氣息，顯然，如今的蒼煌，完全就是一個普通人，根本就沒有什麼實力可言。

　　「沒死正好，我剛好將你一起抓走。」一揮手，一道黑光便射向蒼煌。

　　「前輩小心！」尹無極兩人大喊。

　　蒼煌卻是神色不變，拔劍刺出，那黑光潰散，而刺出的那一劍直接將魔族神尊八重天境極限強者的眉心貫穿。

　　眉心被貫穿，神魂直接被擊潰，他的身軀也化為粉塵飄散於天地間，一尊神尊八重天強者，就這樣被一劍斬殺了！

　　他一死，束縛尹無極兩人的力量也隨之消失。

　　「前輩，你的修為……」尹無極問道，他同樣感覺不到任何氣息。

　　「還在，但也不在。」蒼煌笑道，很輕鬆。

　　「前輩已經處於神尊十重天巔峰之境？」賽菲莉亞困惑不解。

　　「或許是吧，但我還有劍便是。」蒼煌微微一笑，即便是他自己，也不清楚自己現在究竟處於哪一個境界。

　　尹無極兩人一愣，卻無法理解蒼煌的話，因為他們的劍法境界盡管達到天境，卻只是天境中階而已，除非他們的劍法境界達到天境極限，並且歷經生死變故等等一切，才有可能理解一二。

　　天境的劍法境界和神境的劍法境界，比凡人和神尊境之間的差距還要大。

　　「現在情況如何？」蒼煌又問道。

　　尹無極開口回答著，賽菲莉亞則是補充，蒼煌默默聽著。

　　當年，他受到魔主和仙主聯手施展的大歸空虛寂咒的攻擊，儘管靠著一股不甘的執念和遠古五大奇書的幫忙下活了下來，卻也失去了一身修為和大部分的生命力，壽元大大的縮短。

　　但，因禍得福，他以無想天魔訣融合太初源劍典，他的修為完全恢復，並超越原本的極限，他的劍法，也摒棄了一切的束縛；一切的規則；一切的拖累，變得純粹，劍就是劍、劍法就是劍法、劍術就是劍術。

　　是的，返璞歸真的劍。

　　他不需要什麼劍法、什麼劍訣、什麼劍道，也不需要劍威、劍勢、劍力以及劍之真意等力量，只要有劍即可，更加徹底。

　　一劍在手，便可以引動整個天地的力量、整個世界的力量、無數天道的力量，讓其為自己所用。

　　這，便是神境的劍法境界，或者說，劍神！

　　他達到了。

　　所以他才明白，所謂的神境，便是如此，卻只能意會。

　　他其實也不再需要什麼修為，因為整個天地、整個世界都是他的修為。

　　但遠古五大奇書畢竟是先天神遺留下來的絕世功法，兩大奇書融合，讓蒼煌的修為盡數恢復，並且還達到一個無人知曉的至高境界。

　　或許，只能稱作神尊境十重天之上的境界吧……

　　如今，過去了兩千年，蒼煌歸來了，有些仇，也該清算了。

　　混沌天幕外，五界聯軍全力進攻，猛攻獸界聯軍，神王、神皇，甚至是神尊強者也打得不可開交，天崩地裂，彷彿世界末日降臨一般。

　　蒼煌和尹無極、賽菲莉亞三人來到這裡，他們來的速度很快，在蒼煌的幫助下，他只是邁出一步，就來到了這裡。

　　「前輩，我們要怎麼做？」尹無極問道。

　　「出劍。」蒼煌說道，語氣平淡，響起的剎那，蒼煌的長劍也隨之出鞘，一劍往前劃出。

　　簡單、緩慢、清晰、玄奧！

　　就是這麼簡單的一劍出後，他們前方的一支數百萬人的大軍仿佛被無盡劍氣潮汐沖擊一般，數百萬人的五界大軍中，不論是真神境還是神王境，甚至神皇境，盡數在那劍氣衝擊之下，連反抗都來不及，化為粉塵。

　　一劍！

　　僅僅只是一劍，便將百萬大軍盡數擊殺，不論實力高低！

　　這，哪怕是凜空劍玄那種層次的歸虛巔峰神尊也無法做到。

　　尹無極和賽菲莉亞兩人都驚呆了。

　　帶著他們兩人，蒼煌四處轉戰，所到之處，都只出一劍，每一劍下，必定殲滅五界大軍。

　　不過短短的時間，算起來連半天都不到，整個獸界內外的五界聯軍，盡數被消滅一空，被戰爭破壞的一切，也都恢復過來。

　　這，引起了五界一方所有神尊強者的注意，他們怒了，在仙魔兩界神尊的號召下，全部聚集在混沌天幕外頭，殺氣騰騰地盯著獸界一方的神尊強者。

　　而在雙方大戰即將一觸即發的同時，虛空出現一道裂縫，蒼煌從裏頭走出，瞬間成為所有人的焦點。

　　「你是……蒼煌……」凜空劍玄傻眼了。

　　當年，蒼煌就在他的眼前消失不見，按理說，應該是徹底死了，現在是怎么回事？

　　「劍玄，好久不見。」蒼煌微微一笑。又看向天魔狼族的四尊太上長老：「晚輩蒼煌見過四位太上長老。」

　　「你可終於回來了阿……知不知道夜櫻那孩子有多傷心？」那名容貌傾國絕代的雌性天魔狼太上長老說道，她名為愛德蘭德‧伊亞諾特，是天魔狼族的第四位太上長老，一身實力，同樣登峰造極，同時，也是她出手庇護下界的天魔狼族免於古界和仙界的威脅。

　　「這事過後，我自會去找夜櫻，還請前輩莫怪。」蒼煌拱手說道。

　　「你就是之前中了大歸空虛寂咒的蒼煌，這一次，你死定了！」一尊魔族的歸虛巔峰神尊吼道，點出一指，黑色的指勁撕裂虛空，射向蒼煌。

　　太快了，凜空劍玄等人根本就來不及救援。

　　難道，又要再一次的看著蒼煌被殺嗎？

　　「不必著急，交給族長即可。」無塵語氣平淡地說道，顯然不擔心蒼煌的安危。

　　蒼煌出劍了，一劍刺出，黑色指勁在無聲無息之間潰散，那一劍，勢不可擋，直接貫穿了魔族歸虛神尊的身軀。

　　可怕的力量肆虐全身，在眾人無比驚駭的注視下，那魔族歸虛神尊的身體開始崩裂瓦解，化為一點點的黑色光芒散開，如同煙霧一陣，徹底消失。

　　一劍！

　　一劍斬殺歸虛九重天巔峰的神尊強者？這是做夢嗎？

　　不是做夢，當蒼煌刺出那一劍的剎那，所有的歸虛巔峰神尊都模糊的感覺到，整個天地的力量，都附加在那一劍之上。

　　歸虛神尊強者的確是很強大，因為他們掌握了天道，但和整個天地的力量對比，卻還是有著很大的差距。

　　出劍！出劍！出劍！

　　一劍一劍之下，一個個歸虛神尊的身軀瓦解，化為最基本的粒子消散，而他們的能量也融入了天地之中。

　　剩下的神尊嚇破了膽，紛紛用各自的保命手段逃竄離去。

　　蒼煌沒有追擊，往仙界的神尊方向而去，與同樣的手段，斬殺一尊又一尊的歸虛神尊。

　　獸界一方的所有神尊全部都被嚇傻了。

　　什麼時候，神尊變得這麼弱了？

　　一劍一殺！

　　沒有理會他們，蒼煌一劍劃開虛空，走了進去，下一秒，便出現在仙界前方。

　　「七大上界中，都擁有第一、甚至第二次列的生命，不能缺少，否則會影響到這世界的平衡，既然如此，我就將你們封鎮。」

　　「不過在封鎮之前，仙主，我該還你一劍。」

　　蒼煌的聲音，在整個仙界內響起，嚇壞了全部的仙人。

　　一劍刺出，直接刺入了仙界最深處，金色大殿之內正在養傷的仙主，無可閃避。

　　一聲慘叫，仙主昏迷，那一劍，直接讓他的傷勢加劇十倍不止，整個人又蒼老了不少，不知道要何年何月才能夠恢復。

　　「吾以劍神之名，封鎮仙界！」

　　一劍下，化為一道可怕的劍光，落在仙界正中心，化為一把上萬公尺高的巨劍，散發出劍光，擴散到整個仙界，將之封鎮起來，直到若干年後才會解封。

　　封鎮期間，仙界內的一切都會被削弱被壓制，那些第一、第二次列的生命，他們的生命層次也會跌落到與第三次列的生命一樣，再無優勢可言。

　　這，是蒼煌所能夠做到的最大程度，再加劇一些，便會引發整個世界的災難，封鎮完仙界後，蒼煌又來到了魔界外。

　　一劍刺出，刺穿了天地一般，同樣將魔界最深處的魔主一劍貫穿，打掉了他一半的生命力，也讓他的傷勢加劇十倍不止，需要休養無數歲月才有可能恢復。

　　「吾以劍神之名，封鎮魔界！」

　　一劍劃出，劍光射向魔界中心處，落下，化為一把巨劍，鎮壓住整個魔界，令得魔界如仙界一般，無論是氣運還是其他各個方面，全部都被鎮壓住，直到日後才能夠解封。

　　到此，諸天神魔大戰終於結束，獸界各處無一不是響起劍神的傳說，奉蒼煌為一界劍神。

　　然而，蒼煌返回域外聖城後，第一時間便去找夜櫻團聚，兩人共度一段不短時間的蜜月假期。

　　最終，在天魔狼族包括太上長老在內的所有高層的協助之下，蒼煌回到域外聖城內，成為了天魔狼族新一代的天魔狼尊，守護天魔狼族以及獸界無數子民！




END。

----------

